# IVF Wales Clinic Cyclers part 19



## Shellebell

Happy Cycle Gossiping

Please read the site posting guidelines if you haven't seen them already  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0


----------



## Nessybaby

hey  Hopeful, 
I start my job a week Tue, so I can't wait. Looking forward to it.
How is the 2ww?  

NM2B how is the 2ww?  
Mrs T- hows things?  

Jo - congrats on your Wedding!  
Boo - 13 weeks?!* where has the time gone! fab xx  
Wales - any goss? missed you on here too  
Binky - hun, you ok? very quite on here lately xx  

ATM - trying to get healthy once again, even though I lost 2 and half stone last year for tx, some has crept back onwards, so now trying to loose a bit more before tx starts in July. 
chat laters xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, hope everyone is ok.  
Jo, how did the wedding go?, you looked stunning, you need to put more pics on **!!  
Hope you are ok New mum and not going too stir crazy. Mrs T hope things are all going well. Kara I hope Tyler is feeing better. 
Wales, I hope you are feeling better, Nessy did you manage to sort much out yesterday?? Jose hope you had a lovely birthday, I apologise for my drawing on the i draw, I am rubbish!!!!
Sorry if I missed anyone.
AFM I have my 2nd prostap jab on wed, am ok but starting to get night flushes dont know if its from the prostrap or dhea.
I have started reflexology which is lush, got my 2nd one this week.
Two weeks will I go to liverpool and hopefully get things going again!
Catch you all soon, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## jk1

Just marking x


----------



## jo1985

Hi Di hi whoop new home n lots off baby dust to all 
Wedding was amazing loved it gutted all over .
Have fab day bk work today kids r off school going away end off month instead xxx


----------



## newmum

Good Morning

Nessy: Glad you are looking forward to your new job. I have seen your new car on ** very nice indeed! Enjoy your last week off.

Jo: Congrats again, you looked lovely. Like Binky says more pics please  

Binky: Hows your night flushes? what is reflexology sounds very relaxing lol. I have tried accupunture before and found that relaxing. haven't done it this time around though

Mrs T: How are you? not long now untill ET

Hopeful: how are you my 2ww cycyle buddie lol. You still chillaxing? When is your OTD

AFM: just taking it easy and letting nature do its thing. Decided I can't control the outcome so what will be will be. Don't get me wrong I will devasted if this doesn't work but for now Lenny and Henry are doing just fine  

Hi everyone else

nm2b x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

just marking ladies try and get on later xx


----------



## Hopeful14

Hiya everyone, don't u just hate Mondays

Nm2b: sounds like uve got a great attitude. Chillaxing has got to be good 4 Lenny and Henry. Did u manage to get hold of any pineapple juice? I'm finding it's quite effective at getting those damn brazil nuts out of my teeth!  Is ur OTD really 8th April? That's fantastic as I have to wait til 14th to poas. I've never got that far before tho as AF has always reared her ugly head, the witch  Less than a week for u now tho!

Mrs T: the week has finally come! Bet ur so excited to get ur frosties back on board.

Nessy: hope the diet's going well.

Binky: when do u start jabbing?

Jo: sounds like u loved every minute of ur wedding...that's how it should be. Glad to hear it!

Hi everyone else, sorry it's a quickie but am on my phone at the mo

Xxxxxxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hiya, new mum the flushes are not too bad, I find I am getting hot during the day also, I look like a turkey sometimes!
Reflexology is massaging certain pressure points in the feet, it can hurt but is nice! Hopeful I dont know yet, I have my first consultation in Liverpool on the 17th, not long now!

Hi to all. xxx


----------



## wales06

Binky i got night sweats and just generally warmer, as im a cold person.  

Hopeful/nm2b  hope your both taking things easy  

Ness enjoy the rest of your time off hun it will prob fly by now.  

Mrs T not long now r u getting ready  

If i've missed anyone im sorry,  im feeling pretty poo at the mo just been to the doc's and got a kidney infection so got antibiotics    and af due the end of the week. So think i'll just be hiding under the duvet for the weekend.
Whats everyone up to for easter    xxx


----------



## newmum

Wales hope you feel better soon, kidney infection doesn't sound very nice. If we get this snow you will need two duvets  

Bingo, reflexology sounds interesting, though I think I would want to fidget, my feet can get quite tickly  

Hope, no pineapple juice but have been drinking a mixture of 5 juices which has it in. Wish I liked nuts but they are the one thing I can't stomach. In fact I was sat next to someone today who had just eaten them, I could smell them on his breath yuck  yuck   when are you back to work? I put the wrong OTD on my profile   lol 
how's DH getting on with the jabs? My bum is sore from them   but it will be worth it

hello everyone

nm2b x


----------



## jo1985

Hi girls hope all ok , pics r slowly getting onto ** as I relying on others as i didnt take ne myself


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - hope you are feeling better soon

Nm2b - sounds like you've got the perfect attitude there

Hopeful - I hate nuts and pineapple juice but I also use the juice to stomach the nuts, lol

Jo - glad you had a fab day, must be strange being back at work today

Binky - I've never had hot flushes from DHEA, but don't know anything about your prostap jab to know whether that could be doing it

Nessy - enjoy your last week of freedom before the new job

Yep, I'm pleased to be on the countdown to ET, it seems like I've been waiting forever. Got a really busy week in work too so that should help time fly by


----------



## jo1985

Mrs t I've seemed to miss ur having et swn all the luck in the world hun xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Jo, it was only confirmed on Friday and has been a bit of an ordeal getting here but can't wait now


----------



## newmum

Hello everyone, how are you all? 

I have had a nice lazy day, our new mortgage was accepted which is good news. Would love a glass of wine to celebrate but it will be worth it. Poor DH wants to celebrate   he's gone to the local shop for his wine and my pineapple juice.

just a quick question do the injections hold off AF like the pessaries do?  Have a horrid feeling I can feel AF pains. Trying not to focus on it too much though

nm2b x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - enjoy your celebratory pineapple juice, lol. I got the start of AF whilst on injections on my third cycle. But you know that AF pains and pregnancy symptoms are very similar so try not to worry Hun


----------



## newmum

Thanks Mrs T. With your 3rd round did AF come in your 1st week after ET sorry personal

DH came back with a big cream cake also


----------



## Hopeful14

Don't lose that PMA nm2b - I've heard of loads of pregnant ladies complaining of AF type symptoms so its definitely not necessarily a bad sign at all. Funnily enough I've been feeling a bit achey in an AF kind of way too today and am keeping everything crossed that it's not bad news again.

Keep up with pineapple juice. Don't know about u but I've started getting mouth ulcers from it....possibly overdoing it a bit perhaps

Great news on the mortgage offer. You know what they say: new house new baby! 

xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - AF started 12 days post 5 day transfer. I had already tested by then and knew it was a bfn but was still on the meds. Don't worry about being personal. Happy to help. Yum yum cream cake.

Hopeful - glad you still have the pma too. I suffer with ulcers but only when I'm a bit run down.

It's great that you two can keep each other company on the 2ww


----------



## newmum

Thanks Mrs T 

Yeah I need to get the PMA back. My Mum hasn't helped though! She is a very strong woman and I have never seen her cry until last year when I told her about my BFN it broke my heart. She thinks I should spend the whole 2 weeks in bed and in her own words 'wrap me up in cotton wool' she isn't happy that I have to go out tomorrow, especially when its may implantation day. I have tried telling her that I don't want any regrets and if only I did this or didn't do this and what will be will be, but she so wants us to have this baby. I love her dearly and I will be the same with my daughter I just wish she would leave me do what I think best. Keep thinking about all those woman who don't even know they are pregnant and what they get up too, guess we know too much  


Taking about Mums hows your Mum Aimmee?

Anyway chatted with DH and have my PMA back and the cream cake is helping    

Hope, No mouth ulcers for me, but mine is a mixture of 5 different juices. When is your AF due? I am keeping everything crossed for you as well, you will be fine. Are you back in work? LOL New House New Baby that would actually will be amazing  

nm2b x


----------



## Hopeful14

Yes nm2b, been back in work since Friday as I'm really low on leave. I kind of enjoy work anyway (sad I know) so it keeps me distracted and stops me obsessing about tx and symptoms...well, temporarily anyway! I think u have to do what ur comfortable with so u have no regrets. I don't tend to get stressed at work, I leave that for home, so I think work is the best place for me. Plus, it means I can't google!


Uve been chilling tho so that has to be best 4 Lenny and Henry. If I had an active job I'd definitely not work.

AF would normally be due on sat/sun. With the drugs it has to be later so I'm ignoring the AF type pains and hoping its a good sign instead....u never know, right?? What about u? Hope uve got that PMA back, it's important to keep positive 

I know what u mean about family too. I've decided not to tell my parents as I know they'd be so upset that I'm going through this and there's nothing they can do to help. Sometimes (when I'm not coping v well) I nearly tell but I just can't bring myself to when I know how worried they'd be. They must know there's a problem by now and it's probably time to tell them but I just want to get pregnant first!

Sorry for rambling on guys, the 2ww is killing me at the mo as u can tell!

Hope ur all doing ok and looking forward to the long weekend.

Hope xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Just catching up on any news hope your all ok


----------



## newmum

Hopeful, that's good you enjoy your work. I also do just can find the stress hard to cope with at times, so I have made the right decision to take some time off. I agree with you, you need to be comfortable with what you decide.

I have only told my Mum and now my best friend about treatment. I would feel guilty if I hadn't. Sometimes I wish she would understand like me, that I want no regrets, so support me with what decisions I make. Bless her I love her to bits.

How amazing will it be for you when you tell your Mum your good news, will be worth not saying anything then. Do what you feel is best and if you do have a moment I am sure she will understand.

AF is due now really, though my cycle has been mixed up since I started DHEA, so not totally sure. Yes got my PMA back and feeling happy today. Going to pop out later get some fresh air, I think today is implantation day so its a happy day   one step closer  

Hello everyone else, sorry to go on   any plans for Easter?

nm2b x


----------



## wales06

Just a quickie girls,  with the changes at ivf wales are we still going to suite 2 or have we moved?                            Hope all that r cycling r ok and good luck to those about to start xx


----------



## Hopeful14

Morning Wales, they were moving on the day of my ET so it definitely won't be suite 2. Not sure where they've moved to tho sorry. Best to give them a ring I guess. When's ur appointment? X

Nm2b: hope ur hanging on in there 2ww buddy! Nearly one week down, we're getting into knicker checking territory now so the madness is going to intensify! Have u had any more cramping? I have it on and off and also feel really bloated - well, it's either that or I've put on a shed load of weight thanks to my obsessive comfort eating! X

Mrs T: one more day to go! How fab are the clinic opening on a bank holiday. Bet u won't be able to sleep tonight. Wishing u loads of luck x

Hi everyone else, have a day off today so am going to chill (and knicker check) for the next 5 days xxxxxx


----------



## newmum

Morning Hopeful so you have turned into a KWF (Knicker Watching Freak) as Nessy likes to call it    

I haven't had much cramping, in fact none yesterday. I am getting very dull lower aches like AF pains and a few twinges but that could just be when I stretch my stomach muscles. I definitely feel bloating but it could be that I have stopped my weight watchers diet because its easier for when DH cooks, any excuse lol. Are you feeling any thing else?

Enjoy your relaxing day, I have my Mum and Dad coming round this afternoon, I told her a white lie and said I hadn't been out yesterday. She's coming with more pineapple juice, I found some yesterday in Morrison's also  

wow 5 days left, more than half way through that's great, enjoy your relaxing day x


Wales.. Did you find where you had to go? What's it like?

Mrs T... 1 more day left bet your excited, good luck x

Hello everyone else 

nm2b x x


----------



## Hopeful14

Nm2b, still 9 days til OTD 4 me but 5 days off work with the bank holidays. Mind u I've always bled way b4 OTD so if I get to Tuesday without bleeding I'll be chuffed to bits.

Fab to have ur folks come over and check up on u. A little white lie won't harm anyone!

Yesterday I had really bad AF type pains for about an hour or so including aching in my thighs which I always get on day 1 of AF. It stopped then tho and I've been fine since.  Been waking up in the middle of the night really sweaty tho which is hugely pleasant 4 me and DH(!) and have had a tiny bit of cramp in my calves. No idea whether any of it is related but u know what it's like, u analyse every tiny thing!

Just settling down on the settee to catch up on some Greys Anatomy - I love it! Xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Gd luck to everyone having appts this week thinking off u all . Baby dust to u xxxcxx


----------



## newmum

Hopeful... Of course its 9 days till your OTD not sure what I was thinking hope     will you be tempted to test early?


----------



## Hopeful14

Ooooh, that's a tough one nm2b! If I get to Wednesday without AF arriving I might well do a cheeky test. Fingers crossed I'll have the chance! What about u? X


----------



## wales06

Evening ladies,  my appt is'nt for a couple of weeks yet    just like to know where im going   
From my first experience i think im definitely not going to test early and enjoy being pupo as long as i can even if i do go insane  

Mrs T not long now is it tomorrow or sat?

Hopeful/nm2b  hang in there girls and enjoy the feeling of being pupo with lots of   that the feeling will only develop into something better xx

Jo you looked beautiful hun x

Ammie you gone very quiet i hope your ok xx

Binky not long now hun bet your getting excited xx

Ness hows the diet going hun good luck for starting your new job. xxx

Kara  i hope tyler has made a full recovery and how are you? xx

sorry if i've missed anyone    

afm af was due today i know it can be late after tx but you still get that little doubt in your head "what if theres still one in there clinging on"  
got a busy weekend ahead with my inlaws coming down already looking forward to monday when they've all gone home and their not even here yet lol

Have a great easter and i hope the bunny brings us all lots of eggs xxx


----------



## newmum

Hopeful well I was thinking about doing one next Friday or Saturday if AF hasn't arrived, I am enjoying being pupo it kind of hides the facts that I might not be, if you get what I mean. You will have to share with us if you do test Wed x


----------



## Hopeful14

Morning all!

Wales: I feel ur pain! Hope ur weekend isn't as bad as u think! X

Nm2b: ur really enjoying being PUPO?!! I'm finding this 2ww complete and utter torture and I'm only half way today! I kind of know what u mean tho. I forced myself to visit my friend who's about 20 weeks pg (and who I've been avoiding if I'm honest with myself) thinking that I could be pg too at the moment and knowing that if this tx fails I'll find it even harder to see her. I've promised myself that if/when I get pg I will not bore people about my pregnancy as tho i'm the only person ever to have a baby or rub my belly constantly in front of people just in case there's someone nearby going through what we are. X

Mrs T: wishing u loads of luck for a safe thaw of ur embies. Let us know how u get on x

Binky: has evil Edna stayed away? X

Nessy: enjoy ur last few days of freedom! Bet u can't wait for that shopping in cowbridge! X

Hi Ammie, Jo, boo, Liz and josieJo - hope u enjoy the bank holidays x

Afm I'm on full knicker watch and am starting to seriously lose the plot. I can't concentrate on anything other than obsessing over whether this tx has worked or not. Sometimes I think it has and sometimes I don't. If only we could know what's going on in there without having to wait! Xxxx


----------



## newmum

Morning all

Hopeful.. Well done on visiting your friend I am not sure I could have done that. I always say that also about when I am pregnant I won't bore other people. I usually find the people who go on and rub it in my face are often the younger immature girls. And usually girls who don't like me managing them in work   as annoying as I find them I try my best to ignore them, easier said than done!

Fingers crossed you will be joining your friend soon. Wouldn't say I am enjoying the 2ww its just ignorance is blind, not knowing if I am or not is doing my head in, but I am trying to concentrate on what will be will be IVF is a lottery. 
I woke up really tired this morning like I do when AF is visiting so I will also be doing a lot of knicker watching today  
We are getting closer to OTD hang in there my cycle buddy!

Mrs T... Good luck for tomorrow, you have been quiet this week, hope everything ok x 

Wales.. Have a nice weekend and hopefully the family being down will be a nice distraction. Has AF arrived yet?

Hello everyone else, going to have a hot cross bun now mmmmm x x


----------



## newmum

woops sorry Mrs T I  meant today x


----------



## wales06

Good luck Mrs T xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi ladies really busy day today but FET is tomorrow not today, thanks for the good luck messages anyway! Will try and catch up better later


----------



## jo1985

Mrs t all best for fet today hun praying this is the one xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Morning ladies, well Clinic just rang and I'm going in for 12.30, hopefully the blasts will expand by then and I hope to be reporting that I'm pupo later. Thanks for all the good luck messages


----------



## Hopeful14

Great news Mrs T, hope all goes to plan and look forward to u filling us in when ur PUPO x

Hi everyone, starting to lose the plot now and am practically living in the toilet knicker checking. Hope ur doing better than me nm2b! X


----------



## Nessybaby

. Hello my buddys! How are you all? Ive read through and as the KWF is well in place!!!   lol hope NM2B and Hopeful don't test early! Naughty teee heeee! 
Mrs.T yey all the best for et.... Im thinking of you   
Wales, hey lovely, missed you! How you doing?  Did you find out where the ivf suite 2 has gone? I have an apt in July and on my letter it says suite 2, but from everyones replies, its moved. Ill need more DHEA soon a they have extended my wait to have 2nd tx, so wil need to know where ivfwales reception has gone to. 

Im starting work on Tue, looking fwd being in a friendly nice atmosphere at long last! 
Diet..hummm, been 'trying' to be good! No Easter eggs but I have one big homemade apple crumble for tomorrows dinner feast....well, it is part. Of my 5 a day right?  
Hi to everyone, Happy Easter xxxx


----------



## wales06

Congrats mrs T yea its about time. Xxx.  Hopeful and nm2b. Hang on in there when r your test dates?    Ness it's still the same place just being decorated, so they are using a suite up by gyny at the month I think xxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey all sorry not been on for a while, 

hopeful, nm2b hope your not going to insane its hard isnt it?.

mrs t hope all went well today

jo hope bumps being good

boo hope your feeling well hun

wales06 hope your doing well hun and hope the family isnt to much this weekend

kara hope little tyler is feeling lots better an your better yourself

nessybaby hope your okay hun 

becci not heard from you in a while hun hope your okay how did it go with the social worker again

afm well according to ff i would of been 7 weeks exactly when i went for my first scan but jodie said i was 6 weeks 4 days so back 3 days and baby was measuring in at 6 weeks 1 day we had to go in on good friday as had a bit of a bleed debbie was in on her own and was more than helpful and by jodies dates i should of been 7 weeks 6 days and baby was measuring 8 weeks 2 days exactly what ff due date is. debbie was saying that they are moving back to suite 2 but at the moment they are in the emergency gynae area its a floor in between suite 2 and c1 i cant explain fullly where as i have forgotten lol but scan was looking okay and heartbeat was still strong so fingers crossed silly bleed was nothing xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well afternoon all. The good news is I'm pupo, 3 on board. The not so good news is they didn't expand from the freeze as much as they should have so we are both feeling deflated to say the least. Trying to be grateful that we got this far and still have a chance. The one is still probably a better embryo than we had on our first three cycles but it was hard to here the embryologist say there was a reduced chance of pregnancy now. Lying on the sofa now with DH looking after me, will try and catch up later


----------



## newmum

Aww Mrs T congratulations on being PUPO, hang on to your positive thoughts, like you said those 3 little embryos are probably better than your first 3 cycles. Now its time for you to take all your good advice   Glad to hear DH is looking after you. I wish you all the luck in this 2 week wait, you have always given me good advice now its your turn for good things x

Hey Hopeful.. How's the knicker watching? Lol. I am pretty much doing the same, also been thinking about testing early   naughty me! 

Aimmee... Happy news for you, the bleed must have been a worry. I am glad your scan went well  

Nessy... I am still on the DHEA also. Enjoy your weekend and your new job sounds a much needed breath of fresh air. My diet has gone right out the window. As soon as my 2 ww is over I am straight back to the other ww (weight watchers) just hope I haven't put all the weight back on. Though be worth it if Lenny and Henry have stuck with me

Hi Kara, Wales, Jo, Binky and anyone I  have missed.

Happy Easter

nm2b x


----------



## jo1985

Whoo hoo Mrs t pupo yey x


----------



## Boomania

Hey Mrs.T. Fabulous news on being Pupo!! Stay positive. You have 3 on board and that's as good a chance as any in my book. So stay positive.take it easy and I wish you all the luck in the world. 

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

MrsT - woooow whooooo PUPO! 
Fantastic news. X


----------



## Jule

Great news you are PUPO mrs t.relax and make the most of being waited on.Hope the next 2 weeks pass quickly for you x


----------



## skyblu

Mrs Thomas, Congrats on being pupo.
Sending you lots of     and    and      this is your time and this time you ARE going to go all the way.
Best of luck and keep posative
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Hopeful14

Congrats on being PUPO mrs T! It's great news that all 3 made it to blasts so u know they're fighters. Wishing u loads of luck they hang on in there and that u finally get the outcome u deserve x

Nm2b, how r u doing today?? Hope ur managing to stay sane-ish. I'm having lots of AF type pains and am bricking myself that the witch is round the corner. Still feeding myself loads of brazils tho and today's pineapple juice has a hint of lime...mmm! X

Just a quickie this morning as I'm on my phone but will catch up properly later xxx


----------



## wales06

Congrats Mrs T I really hope you get the best outcome.  Now their snuggled up in the warm I'm sure they will be expanding nicely. Take it easy and relax. Lots of love xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - thanks, ah I knew my own advice would be turned on me one day, lol. When are you thinking of testing? The earliest I've ever tested is 15days post egg collection and I've had reliable results at that point. I'm not sure whether I'll test early or not this time, Ill see how I feel nearer the time. Forget the diet by the way, you've gotta keep Lenny & Henry happy by keeping you happy and for me tht usually means lots of chocolate..

Hopeful - sorry to hear the 2ww is tough on you, I always find the second week really hard. Hope your visit to your friend went ok. What are your thoughts on testing at the mo? Hope the kw has settled down, try and kep busy if you can, it really helps time pass or me. Btw I'm a huge Grey's fan too, love it even though it's often quite stressful and gets me in tears!

Wales - hope the next couple of weeks before your appt go really quickly. Keep busy and enjoy all the things non tx in the meantime

Nessy - good luck for Tuesday, sounds like you are looking forward to it

Ammie - glad everything was ok

Jo - how is life as a married woman, lol

Boo - thanks. How are you three doing?

Jule - thanks, you always make an effort to pop in to wish me luck and I really appreciate it x

Skyblu - lovely to hear from you too. Hope things are good with you and the time to panel is going quickly for you x

JosieJo - how are you? Haven't heard from you in a while and hope you are ok 


Hi everyone else, Happy Easter 
I'm feeling a bit more positive today, going to take my own advice and try and enjoy being pupo and pray for the best. Thanks for your support ladies, it's lovely knowing how much you hope for the best for me x


----------



## Queenie1

congrats mrs t on being pupo. glad that you are feeling positive today and listening to your own advice.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Queenie, I'm trying! x


----------



## newmum

Mrs T... Glad you are taking your own advice and feeling more positive today, one day at a time. I was thinking of testing Friday which will be 15 days post after ET and 17 days after EC. Just means I can prepare myself for work Monday if its not the news we won't to hear. I hope you have been enjoying loads of chocolate today. My MIL said it looked like I had lost weight today (she hasn't seen me in 2 weeks) so I jumped on her weighing scales and it looks like I have lost 2.5 ponds which is crazy seeing the amount I have been eating? Have you named your lovely embies anything? Or is it just the crazy girls who do? Lol   

Hopeful.. I have been drinking that pineapple juice today at my Mums, I didn't notice the lime taste until she told me, but it was very nice. My bum (TMI) is stinging loads at the moment, how about you? I haven't had much AF pains than last time but I reckon its because my cycle is a bit messed up due to the DHEA. I hope and pray the wicked witch stays away for us all. Have you any plans to keep busy tomorrow? Do you think you will test Wed still? i

Happy Easter everyone 

nm2b x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - that sounds like a great plan for testing. It means you could have the weekend to celebrate too, pma! Well done on the weight loss, that was a nice surprise. I'm ok, feeling calm but not too positive. Yep, DH called them Alvin, Simon & Theodore yesterday morning when we were feeling positive. He's feeling really sad today which is hard to watch? Not had any choc yet today but plan on a lot this evening!


----------



## newmum

Mrs T... Tell DH Alvin, Simon and Theodore are on tv at the moment, hopefully that will make him smile   it must be hard seeing him sad, I hope the chocolate will help x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I know, ironic it's on today. Sad as it may sound I'm taping it to watch tomorrow on a PJ day! And chocolate always helps! x


----------



## Hopeful14

One of worst things about tx is coping with DH's expectations so I appreciate what ur going through mrs T. I think we as women put far too much pressure on ourselves after ET and take everything on our shoulders whereas our partners are kind of removed from what's going on. I think it's v hard for them to see us go through all the highs and lows and not be able to do anything about it.

My DH confessed recently that when we had our first tx a year ago he had no idea that it could actually fail. I mean, honestly This is an intelligent bloke we're talking about and it came as a huge shock to him when AF arrived!

Despite that, he was still positive when we had our last tx in October although he's definitely much quieter this time round and has barely mentioned tx since ET other than when he's injecting me. Not sure how to take that really!

Let's hope we all get a great outcome from this cycle - we're all due some luck!

Nm2b, my bum is hugely bruised at the mo and getting worse daily altho I don't find the injections themselves as bad as the menopur. Not so sure about the early testing anymore. I'm so convinced AF is going to arrive that I don't want to tempt fate by saying I'll test on weds. I think I'll just have to play it by ear. If I get through the night without AF showing I'll be chuffed.

Been feeling hugely emotional today too and even cried in the car on the way to my parents when the song from titanic came on. The thing is, I can't stand celine dion and am a complete indie kid when it comes to music. I don't know what came over me! All I could think is that I must be due on now, either that or I've completely lost the plot!

Anyway, I'm rambling now but chin up everyone and keep the faith xxxx


----------



## newmum

Hopeful...I know what you mean about the crying, I was crying last night at BGT with pudsey the dog, he was so cute, I couldn't control my emotions!

Yes I agree about these injections being less painful than menopur, which I was pleasantly surprised about

Take each day as it comes hopeful, you do what is best for you 

Men and Women feel emotion and think completely different than each other, I once read a poem on here which summed it up

Off to eat more chocolate 

nm2b x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hopeful - its so normal to be really emotional at the mo, and yes men definitely handle it differently 

Nm2b - DH thought I was crazy crying at that dog last night, at least I know I'm not on my own!


----------



## newmum

Mrs T... That made me LOL   thank you


----------



## wales06

Morning ladies,  just wondering how late everyones af's were after a failed cycle im day 33 today and never gone over 31 ever.  Don't even feel like its going to turn up  

How was everyone's easter,  think im off to the hospital today   On sat night my bil was stood at the bar and i was stood directly behind him facing his back.  He is a diabetic and had a hypo so fell straight back and knocked me clean off my feet, i broke his fall. He is prob about 28 stone!  as a result i got a job to move my left arm. Just imagine if my tx had worked id be in a right state 
So i few hrs in a&e i think.  Also the easter bunny completely forgot me.  Gutted 

Hope you all had a fab weekend and lots of chocolate xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - after my first failed cycle AF ok 6 weeks to show up so try not to worry. Hope your arm is ok


----------



## Nessybaby

Wales - I was worried about af coming after tx too, but Mrs T reassured me that af will come with a small delay.... Yes, it came 38 days on cycle, not my usual 25-28 days. Now I got af last night and it's 23 days cycle. I suppose our bodies have gone through the mill a bit with tx, injections, medications, poking, prodding and not forgetting the emotional side tx can bring as a friend too. AF will turn up babes, just be patient. I was thinking all sorts was wrong with me, I even blamed the DHEA...but no, listening to Mrs.T made me think straight and yep...Mrs.T was right!  
Sorry to hear about your arm. What a blow, hope nothing is broken!  
Don't take it to heart the Easter Bunny forgetting you.....he forgot me too! Ah well, I'd only moan about my diet and putting on weight gorging on it all. Saying that, I do like a cadbury's creme egg from the fridge. Thats my fav oh and curly wurly's in the freezer.  

Hope all is well today.....all you PUPO ladies!!!! mwah xx 

ness x


----------



## binkyboo

Hey only a quick one, Mrs T congrats on being pupo, Hopeful and newmum hope you are still sane. Well appt is next tuesday in liverpool, flushes are increasing on prostap and feeling really tired. Will post more soon. xxxxx Hope everyone is ok. xxx


----------



## jo1985

Binky al the best for luvetpoo hun x b thinking off u Tuesday ,x


----------



## wales06

Thanks mrs T and Ness.  Mrs T hope your feeling ok and enjoying being pupo. Xx Ness tell me about the emotions!  I've been a wreck all day today crying for no reason (other than my arm) so af must b on the way . Then dh bless his soul deleated the voice b4 I watched it so just been glued to the computer.    Binky good luck for a wk tomorrow hun, let me know how it goes. Xxx Good luck for tomorrow with your new job Ness xxx


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

Wales: My AF came straight away on my first cycle as soon as I stopped the pessaries. It is very common for AF to be late after tx after all your body has gone through. Hope your arm gets better, did you go to hospital?

Nessy: good luck tomorrow, hope your first day goes well

Hopeful: How you getting on today? Hows the KW going? 

Mrs T: How are you today? did you watch Alvin, Simon and Theodore today whilst eating chocolate?

BinkyBoo: good luck for next Tuesday

AFM: Had a lovely day yesterday visiting relatives  Been feeling sick today so been drinking alot of water which had been helping a bit, must of been all the chocolate I have been eating!

nm2b x x


----------



## Nessybaby

hey NM2B, how's the sicky feeling? ooooooo   it could be a sign?  
Wales., how's your arm? emotions are a pain arn't they....if af is coming, then thats all good. Back on track. 
KWF - how's the 2ww madness girls? 
Love to all, ness xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - ooh I'm excited that you are feeling sick, sorry if that sounds mean, lol. I did indeed watch it, it was rubbish but felt I had to! It wasted a couple of hours if nothing else

Hopeful - how are you doing?

Binky - woo hoo, next Tuesday will be here before you know it

Wales - did you go to A&E or is your arm a little better?

Ness - your posts do make me smile. You talk of me with such fondness, bless you. Hope tomorrow goes well for you. 

Afm be glad to go back to work tomorrow to keep occupied, lying around all day with my own thoughts is not good for me!


----------



## newmum

Mrs T: well at least it filled in 2 hours rather than your mind filling it! Back to work tomorrow should help you. 

Nessy: Would love it to be a sign, trying not to get too excited about the sicky feeling though its very hard. DH face lit up when I told him then he told me to not get carried away. Wow this 2ww is crazy stuff. Time will soon tell.........


----------



## Hopeful14

Evening all, what a miserable bank holiday we've had!

Good luck for tomorrow Nessy, let's hope it's the start of loads of good luck for you. KWF in full flow at the moment but am trying to keep it down to one check every half hour! 

Mrs T, I hope you're keeping ur eye on that prize! Fingers crossed the chipmunks are going to give u and DH the prize u deserve. Look after urself and the 'munks and I'm sure DH's PMA will return x

Nm2b, fab news on the sickiness! Sounds like a great symptom to me and hopefully u'll have the best news later this week x

Wales, how's ur arm? What a complete nightmare. Hope ur feeling better now x

Binky, only a week to go. Can't imagine how excited u'll be on ur way up to Liverpool x

AFM still hanging on in there. My only possible symptoms are AF type cramping and lower back pain which could just be AF on its way. Back in work tomorrow so I'm hoping that's not going to interfere too much with my knicker checking! Xxxx


----------



## newmum

Oh I hope so hopeful, and hope you also get good news. The sick feelings gone now I've eaten and I reckon it was in my head anyway, surely .its too early to feel sick. Oh I don't know this 2 week wait makes you go crazy lol x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b & Hopeful - Symptom spotting in the 2ww can make you crazy! The meds side effects often mimic pregnancy and vice versa. Three only one way to find out and that's testing. Hope this last week goes really fast for you both


----------



## Hopeful14

I'm having a down day today girls. Just agreed to meet up with a friend for lunch tomorrow and she then tells me that she's "preggers" again! If I cancel now she'll now exactly why so I have to go through with it even tho the thought of it makes me on the verge of tears.  This is her second whilst we've been ttc and I just feel like I'm being left behind.

Sorry for the "me" post but it's one of those days xx


----------



## jo1985

Hopeful I just wana offer a big cyber hug to u hunny I totally understand in the years we been trying my 2 clisest friends have had 5 kids between them twins there too and as hard as it is hold ur head up high girl cuz when ur time comes it b soo worth it and u ll have the attention then as their kuds wont b babies .


----------



## newmum

Hopeful... Its so difficult isn't. I have just come back from lunch with 2 best friends with 5 kids between them and 2 of them babies.its so hard to see my 2 friends hold their babies and me holding nothing. I always think its our baby we won't not theirs and this helps a bit. Will you go? If its lunch then you can make excuses that you have to go back to work early. I hope you are feeling better soon and get your PMA back, come on hopeful we CAN do this x x


----------



## Hopeful14

Thanx Jo and nm2b, you're stars - that was just what I needed! God this really takes it out of u sometimes doesn't it! 

I've decided to meet her 4 a cuppa but say I need to rush back to work for a meeting. It's a partial cop-out!

Ur right guys, we want our own babies, not anyone else's and it'll so be worth it in the end as Jo is soon to find out ( and hopefully us too nm2b!)

Sometimes it's hard to appreciate what u have when ur obsessing over getting pg and I have to admit that I'm the worst at that. I have a fab life and this is the one hole that is missing but soon to be filled (fingers crossed).

Right kiddos, PMA is now fully restored and bring on the end of the week! Xxx


----------



## newmum

Good to hear hopeful   stay strong


----------



## jo1985

thats the way hopeful i ve always been the attitiude wat will b will b for me was the best way i never resented my friends getting pregnant always hit me after theyh had them but deep down give my self a talking to and said it will be our turn one day . this was our last go at ivf as we always sd our free nhs goes and thats it as i had to draw a line and move on and for us 2 goes was our limit.  but am so thankful even if i am moaning at the moment xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hopeful - sorry to hear about the bad timing, I think a cuppa was a good compromise. I totally agree with nm2b though, although I get by jealous by how easy it comes to others I love spending time with babies, it's not their babies I want it's my own. Glad your pma is intact after your little wobble, lol

Nm2b - you are giving great advice there, not long for you either. Loving your pma Hun


----------



## Nessybaby

Im doing a booty wiggle PMA dance for you Hopeful  
Positive thoughts all the way! 
Nm2b hope ur PMA too! 
MrsT hope your well.
KWF! When is the OTD for you ladies?
Binky, Wales, Ammie, Jo, Boo all the other ladies, hope ur all well.

New job today was fab! Im so glad I left my old job. There are nice people in the workplace at last!  I didnt venture out into the high street in my lunch hour...too many nice shops in Cowbridge to get sucked into. I RESISTED!  
Hugs to all xx


----------



## wales06

Morning everyone it's beautiful here so far!  Im in a sling and a splint   Just off to fracture clinic hope i don't come back in plaster  
Will catch up later. 
Hope everyones alright xxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi all, I am new to all of this but looking for some buddies? I am due to start my first treatment with IVF Wales on 1st May, EC scheduled for 4th June. Is anyone else due to start around this time, very nervous and anxious so could do with a buddy or 2!
Thanks!! X


----------



## newmum

Bad day for me today, someone in work has upset me with their gossiping about me saying that I have mysteriously disappeared, which I find very hard to believe as my manager is aware I am off work at the moment, she sent an email to my team saying the mystery has been solved and I will be back next week. No respect at all as far as I am concerned, you really find out who your mates are.

As I was so annoyed and upset I couldn't help myself and tested and got a BFN, I haven't told DH as he wont be happy I tested early. Been looking at the adoption process and mentally preaping myself that we cant afford another IVF round

Feel so fed up

Hopeful and Mrs T... how you both getting on?

Wales.. sorry to hear about your arm

Hello everyone else


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - so sorry you had an awful day Hun, massive hugs. This journey is so hard, you don't need others making it any harder. As for the testing, what test did you use and what time of day? I hope the result changes for you, I really do. It doesn't hurt to think of a plan B though, I've got plan B & C pretty much sorted! xxx

Wales - hope you escaped plaster and your arm is a little better


----------



## newmum

Mrs T...I used a first response test about 11:00 ish this morning. Will test again tomorrow first thing. I do have clear blue so may use that tomorrow instead. Not expecting it to change though. Yeah defo got plans, and to quote a book I am reading 'Happiness is not having what you want, but wanting what you have' So I am going to try and let this be my new motto!! Think its gonna be hard though!! x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Let's pray it changes by OTD then Hun. Well done on the positive approach but also remember if you do get bad news (and I really hope you don't) it's ok to be sad and grieve for this plan before you move on to the next one. I'm keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## newmum

Thanks Mrs T, I have always said I will adopt, I am adopted myself and have said all my life I will do the same, its been embedded in me for 40 years. If I get my BFP I would still adopt and DH is supportive of this, bless him. In the back of my head I sometimes think I knew I couldn't have children naturally because the feeling and desire I have to adopt has always been there so strong. Thanks for keeping everything crossed, who knows it may change by OTD??

Hopeful I forgot to ask how did your coffee date go?

x x


----------



## wales06

Nm2b  i know its so hard and unfair that we have to go through this.  In work they knew what i was going through but i still get the odd comment like i should be glad i don't have kids.  To which i replied " you should think yourself lucky you do and stop complaining"  

I hope it changes for you by otd and you have a happy outcome.  Im sending you lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## wales06

Oh i forgot, im still in a sling and splint.  Chipped a bone in my elbow and fractured a bone in my hand.  Escaped the plaster for today but got to go back next thurs.  So keep fingers crossed for me please.  It's sooo painful and really difficult to work one handed. xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi all, 
Nm2b -ignore the gossip hun. Someone always has to put their pennies worth in don't they eh? Be strong and don't let anyone make you feel miserable. You are strong and caring to do be doing this tx.....big hugs!  
As Im now the new girl, Im getting asked the 10millionth questions about me and lifestyle. Today on of the nice ladies asked the usual...so, how many kids do I have? I replied with a verbal smile and dismissed the question. Rather than take my polite hint she carried on and said,....ah well, life isnt always about having  kids, id swap my kids for a bit of peace any day! 
I just smiled again and made a a-huh noise. She didnt mean it nasty, but its funny how people asume other peoples lives have children naturally and are always moaning about their children. Well Ive put in my next tx cycle for July as an 'hospital' apt, but not told my boss about my IVF journey. I'll suss it out nearer the date.

Wales - poor you with a bardy arm! Huh, hope its getting better and no plaster!!! I'll send you a knitting needle if you have a plaster, to locate any itches! He he he 

Mrs T - how you doing? Im so got everything crossed for you!

Atm....adoption has crossed me and dp minds many times before now...so thats our future plan too. But still gota keep positive that ICSI / IVF will work oneday for us all. Xxx


----------



## Hopeful14

Morning guys, sorry I didn't post yesterday but I went straight to bed after coming home with a stinking headache. I was too scared to take anything for it so lying down was the only option.

Oh nm2b what a dreadful day for you. Firstly, I'm keeping everything crossed for u that ur result changes. Ur only just in the testing zone and I bet it wasn't ur first pee of the day so please try and keep positive. It's not over yet and the hospital did say to use clear blue so I'm really hoping it changes 

Secondly, some people clearly don't have much going on in their own lives to speculate about what's happening in urs. How dare they comment about where u are. I think that means u were absolutely right to stay away from work for the 2ww. Rise above it and hold ur head high xxx

I've always thought about adoption too but DH isn't keen, mainly because he's a v private person and doesn't want anyone snooping into his life asking personal questions. There's not a lot to tell mind you!

Mrs T: how are u coping? I hope u and DH are feeling more positive now x

Nessy: so glad to hear the jobs going well. I too hate people asking me if I have children. If we were men I bet we wouldn't have to put up with questions like that! X

Wales: hope the arm's not too sore. Are u able to drive or work? What a nightmare x

AFM I'm too scared to buy a test but will have to get one today. Not sure I'll test tomorrow tho as its Friday 13th so may wait til my OTD on Saturday. At least I won't have to go to work afterwards if it fails xxxx


----------



## newmum

I have had a long email of apology from that girl in work, she has said sorry. I know I was right to stay away, though my team haven't stopped texting me! Its like I have been working from home, so glad I haven't been there its so non stop and stressful. 


Another BFN this morning for me


Hopeful, how's you head today, better I hope. This could be a good sign. I wish you all the luck in the world when you decide to test x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - big hugs Hun. Sorry to hear you had a bfn this morning x


----------



## Hopeful14

I'm so so sorry to hear that nm2b, look after urself xxxx


----------



## newmum

Thanks Mrs T and hopeful, wish you both the best and hope you get your BFP you both deserve 

Haven't told DH yet, will test again tomorrow morning and tell him


----------



## Boomania

NM2B: just want to say how sad I am at your BFN. Nothing I will say will make you feel better. Still do a further test though. We are all here for you. Xxxxxx

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Nm2b I'm so sorry to hear off ur bfn hun thinking off u Xx


----------



## newmum

Thanks for your messages

Will still ask DH to inject me till OTD and keep it to myself till tomorrow. Then tomorrow I will put a brave face on share my news with DH, going to put off telling my Mum till Sunday.

Got my 2 SB as DH is working nights tomorrow, so will lock myself in the bathroom with a large glass of wine and hot bath, and put a film on for them to watch


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - there really are no words at a time like this. I think one of the hardest part of tx is dealing with our DH's too and telling the bad news is so very hard. I'm thinking of you. Be kind to yourself and take comfort in each other. It's great that you already know what route you will turn to next but take the time out to deal with this too - be angry, be upset, be everything you need to be. Here for you hun x


----------



## wales06

Nm2b. So sorry hun,  u know were all here for you xxx


----------



## Flash123

Nm2b - I am so very sorry to read of your bfn. This infertility, all the treatment and the utter heartache that goes with it , is really such a ***** and no words can take away any of your pain. We have all been through it and there is no why of getting away from it - it is simply ****. I did exactly the same as you with my dh and mum. I needed the time to get my own head around it before I could tell anyone else. I have only told my mum about 2 of my transfers. It was so hard as we are the best of friends. My dad died when I was a little girl and I have no brothers or sisters so as you can imagine, we are really lose. It was a really hard decision not to tell her but seeing the pain when it was so raw to me, dh and her just added to my upset. I tell her now a couple of days after the result - when we have digested it and as you say "can put on a brave face". 
I think that often we don't think of ourselves as being strong but look at all we go through to achieve our dreams and in the darkness of our heart ache we still care for and worry about those we love - often putting their emotions and upset before or own. So take care of yourself, grieve, love and plan xx

Afm - what a time of we are having. Sorry i am not posting much. We have such alot going on at home at the mo, with dh mum and dad being poorly. I am reading as much as i can and sending you all my luv. Last  Month our fet was delayed again as 3 months of prostap injections failed to shut down my system and dr me. I was still ovulating and my lining became so thick that in the end it caused a natural bleed - that was 2 in 3 months. 1 lasted weeks and weeks and weeks, the last one 2 weeks!!!!! Not much good being on prostap! Then it was go ahead this month. Et was planned for tomorrow, I had my intralipids on Easter Saturday and started my steroids then also. Then on Easter Monday dh and I caught food poisoning. What a nightmare, I have never been so Ill in my life - but every cloud and all that - I managed to lose 4lb in 2 days  any way I couldn't go to my lining can on tues, I had to go yet instead. Good news - 'beautiful triple lining'    Bad news - white blood cells sky high coz of infection, undoing all the work of the steroids and intralipids and arrianna didn't want to go ahead this month. This fet was planned for nov - what else can b****y delay it?  Anyway they are letting me go ahead but not till Monday , I suppose another couple of days should make me even healthier. 

I also had a meeting today with a sw regarding adoption. It was really worthwhile and do positive. We know this is our last treatment whatever happens and to be honest, for the first time in a long time I am feeling excited about our options.

Wales, ness, mrs t sending you all lots of luv and hugs xxx and so sorry if I have forgotten any one xx

Luv Liz


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Liz - so glad you got the go ahead, I feared your FET would be delayed again when I saw your post the other day. Best of luck. What stage are your frosties at ? x


----------



## newmum

Liz.. what a lovely message, thank you and good luck with your treatment x


----------



## binkyboo

New mum just a quick one to send you love, fingers crossed it will change. Hi all, if I dont get chance will post when back from liverpool. 
xxxx


----------



## binkyboo

Sorry, hopefull good luck xxx


----------



## wales06

I find this long lost family worse than OBEM. I've cried from the start.  I really love the thought of adopting but don't know if I could cope if one day they wanted to find their natural parents.  What does everyone else think?                    NB2B. Hope your ok hun I'm sending u lots of love and hugs xx.                      Liz.  Goodluck hun let's hope all the waiting is worth while xx.                Hopeful and mrs T how's it hanging girlies xx.                                      I'm on my phone so only brief. Evening to everyone I missed xxx


----------



## newmum

Wales.. I can't watch LLF too close to home for me. I am adopted and have a lovely loving family, when I was in my 30's I felt the need to trace my blood mother, cut 40 years short I did meet her once which  was enough and my birth sister and this year my birth brother and Grandad found me and really want to keep in touch, which I  am undecided about.My mother has been extremely supportive throughout the whole journey and she will always be my Mum x x


----------



## wales06

I think it's such a hard decision especially when u look at it from both sided. Its something I'm going to have to think hard about.  Keep your chin up hun. Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - thinking of you this morning hun x

Hopeful - good luck if you decide to test, I know you were thinking you might avoid Fri 13th though


----------



## Hopeful14

Thinking of u this morning nm2b, hope everything goes ok with DH. Well, as good as can be expected in the circumstances. It is so difficult having to tell ur partner but please don't try and be strong for both of u. You need to have time to get upset and angry yourself and let ur family look after u too.

It's such a difficult thing we're going through and don't try and take it all on ur shoulders. Ur DH and ur parents are bound to be upset too but let them support u and take good care of u before u plan ur next move whatever that may be.

Girls, uve got me thinking about adoption again and I have to say it does get the butterflies going in my stomach altho I'll have to work on DH. I think underneath it all he's scared of being rejected because of his age and he's worried that if that's the case I'll leave him. He should realise that I'm far more likely to leave him if he's doesn't try rather than if he does and we're not successful. At the end of the day all we want is a family and that's the most important thing. I dont know about u guys but I couldn't give a stuff about replicating my genes ( they're really nothing to write home about!) I just want to have a family. 

My sister is a child care solicitor for a local council and she gets so upset and angry about the number of children who are waiting to be adopted and the system fails them. To offer a child a warm and loving home has to be the best thing and after everything we've all been through I think we're in a great position to do that as we would love and appreciate them so much.

I ought to finish now as I'm upsetting myself and am in work so need to pull myself together.

Nm2b, please look after urself today and know we're all thinking of u xxx


----------



## Hopeful14

Thanks mrs T, I still haven't even bought a test as I'm too chicken. Will definitely get one today tho x


----------



## wales06

NM2B.  Sending you lots of hugs hun. Take some time out just the two of you xxx


----------



## newmum

Well I told DH and he was worried about me more than anything. I am sure the emotions will come but for now I am being strong.

Thanks to all of you for your kind wishes and kind words it really helps to hear it from people who are or have gone through the same 

Hopeful... Good luck for tomorrow, I hope you get good news. 

Mrs T... How you getting on? Hope your feeling positive


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nm2b - glad it went as ok as it could. Don't be afraid to let it hit you Hun, it will come sooner or later so sooner is probably better! After my second cycle I was super strong then it hit me like a ton of bricks right in the middle of the follow up appt, embarrassing! Thinking of you this weekend x

Hopeful - hope you got through work ok today. Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow

Hi everyone else. I'm ok, calm because I have come to terms with a low chance of success. Just want to get to OTD so I can move on if I'm being totally honest


----------



## wales06

Mrs T that's how I feel about my second cycle. Feel awful for feeling like it and don't want ti seen ungrateful. But I've had 6 yrs of constant pain and would just like my life back now.  Constantly convinced dh will leave me coz of the baby thing and I'm miserable coz of pain all the time.  Anyway. Newmum just let your emotuons do what they need to hun, makes it worse putting a brave face on I found. Xxxx.  Hopeful good luck hun.        Evening to everyone else xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - I get how you feel hun but for me I meant move on to the next cycle! I'm a stubborn old thing who is not ready to give up the fight just yet!


----------



## Hopeful14

Morning all, well it's another BFN for me so am well and truly gutted.

Oh well, need to move on to plan B xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hopeful - I am so very sorry to read your news. There's nothing that anyone can say. Be kind to yourselves and take care of each other. Big hugs x


----------



## newmum

Hopeful so sorry to hear your news, its so sad x x


----------



## Hopeful14

Thanx Mrs T and nm2b, it means a lot.

Trying to hold it together today as DH's friend and his wife are coming down to stay with us later. Will delay my meltdown til tomorrow if I can.

Does anyone know if UHW will provide copies of blood test results? Presumably they will if u pay an admin charge?? The tests I had carried out at crgw will need to be repeated as they're over a year old now and my GP categorically refused to do them when I asked before so if I can save time and cash by getting copies that would be great.

I've totally lost faith in my own eggs and at the moment I don't know whether I want to go through a FET with my one remaining frostie as it seems a lot to cope with when there's v little prospects of success. I was told 10% at my follow-up last time. My head is saying don't waste even more time and move on to DE. What do u guys think? Any thoughts appreciated! Xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hopeful and NM2B     
I'm so sorry to hear you news. I'm crap at words, so here is a little poem for you both to say I'm thinking of you both and DH

‘ONCE AGAIN’
You are a new spring…
upon a mountain;
soon then, a cascade…..
a waterfall.

You bring refreshment…
to worldly wanderers;
in Nature’s quietness…
they hear You call.

An inspiration,
to those who seek You
and find You - just,
when they’re about to fall.

The perfect moment,
within that meeting…
where lies the Hope,
to once again stand tall.

love and hugs Ness xxxx


----------



## Hopeful14

Nessy, that's lovely. You've got me in tears now! Xx

How r u holding up today nm2b? X

Mrs T - one week down, how r u doing? x


----------



## wales06

Hopeful  im so sorry hun. xxxxx


Mrs T  lets hope you'll be the one to bring us good news now  that would be great.  The hardest week coming up now but i know you'll be fine your a pro.xx  Thank you for the lovely message xxxxxx

nm2b  how are you today hun,  if your anything like i was it was lots of crying when i was on my own  
the hardest thing i find now is that people think thats it, it's all over and you don't hurt anymore.  on thurs i think i broke down every pram/baby/pregnant person i saw.  They don't understand how it becomes your life.    But we're all strong people and have to have a plan so onwards and upwards we go       

Ness your poem was beautiful hun xxx  are you still enjoying your job, i've bought some more vits so gone from 3 types a day to 8    xxxx


----------



## newmum

Nessy  what a lovely poem. So glad your new job is going well

Hopeful, I am not sure about the blood tests? Sorry. I reckon  if you ask surely they can't say no. Its a hard decision about DE or not or do you also use your last FE, or both? Very difficult decisions to make, talk it over with DH, consider all options. My Mum said she would help with funding for a 3rd cycle if needed (she doesn't know yet about this cycle) but myself and DH don't think we could emotionally go through another cycle, unless we went abroad and hid away for a few weeks, and we don't think we would do DE. Its its a hard one, I'm not ruling anything out at the moment but going towards the adoption path at the moment.

My boss called yesterday and I told him about the unnecessary e mail another manager had sent out about my mysterious disappearance and how I found this upsetting because he knew I was off sick. My voice got a bit upset whilst talking to him so the emotions are coming! Typically at the wrong time!

Wales.. Yes after talking to my boss, I did have a good private cry. Then the adoption agency called and gave me some new hope. I agree it never goes away, like you say we are strong and we can do this.

Mrs T.. How are you? I hope you are feeling positive, which you all the luck in the world.

x x


----------



## Shellebell

ceri_gl said:


> Hi all, I am new to all of this but looking for some buddies? I am due to start my first treatment with IVF Wales on 1st May, EC scheduled for 4th June. Is anyone else due to start around this time, very nervous and anxious so could do with a buddy or 2!
> Thanks!! X


Hi Hun
I have moved your post into this cyclers chatter thread so you can meet the girls


----------



## jo1985

Hopeful so sorry hun thinkin off u xx


----------



## wales06

Hi Ceri. Welcome to our thread, were all pretty friendly and maybe a little funny too. Tell us your plan xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hiya Ceri, 
We are all a fab bunch of ladies on this thread! lovely to hear from you and that tx starts in May. Ooooh do tell us all about your journey.  

Wales - get the vits down, nice one girlfriend! 8 in total....you can now join me in the rattle of everyday. But I have forgotten my vits yesterday.   So back on track tonight. 
Hope your arm is on the mend and not too sore   

Nm2b and Hopeful - thinking of you ladies. xx  

Binkyboo - thinking of you up in Liverpool.. Hope all is ok?

Ammie - hey babe, hows things?

Mrs.T - how is the 2ww? KWF   sending lots of   x

Hi to anyone I've missed tonight 
ness x


----------



## kara76

Hopeful my heart goes out to you. I would think u would need to pay for copies of the results. Would you fet be on the nhs? 
Lots of ladies move on to de and I think only u will now when your ready for that


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hopeful - hope you have coped with having your visitors today, been thinking of you. M

Nm2b - how are you doing? Have you decided what is the way forward for you, looks like you've got options there which is great. It's good to have a good cry Hun, let it all out

Wales - good on you, back on the journey. 

Nessy - it's great that the job is going well, hope you've managed to keep out of the shops all week?

How's everyone else, it's pretty quiet here atm. I'm fine ladies, don't worry about me. Keeping busy this weekend to take my mind off things and a busy week in work so the 2ww will be over before I know it. I really don't think you ladies want to pin hope on me though, lol.


----------



## skyblu

Have faith Mrs Thomas  you have done it once you can do it again.
Lots and lots of    and I am thinking of you every day.
Keep positive, I know it is hard, but it ain't over until the fat lady sings
Telling off over 
Good luck
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lol at my telling off Skyblu x


----------



## Hopeful14

Morning everyone, thanks for all ur kind words.

Kara: no my frostie is from my previous treatment at crgw back in October. It's a 4bb blast so it's not the best quality unfortunately which is why I'm not holding out too much hope for it.

Mrs T: you seem so relaxed for ur 2ww! That's probably a great attitude to have and u really never know which embryo is going to be the one. Keeping everything crossed for u.

Nessy and Wales: when r ur appointments? I'm losing track!

Nm2b: hope ur doing ok and being looked after. Are u going to book a follow up appointment? I'm thinking I won't bother seeing as I know what they're likely to say and unfortunately I can't miraculously turn back time and become younger!

Ceri: welcome to the thread. The girls here have given me loads of support through my treatment.

Binky: loads of luck for ur appointment, hope u get good news on starting soon.

AFM I'm feeling much better today and am ready to move on. Can't afford not to really as there's no point in waiting. In the meantime I'm going to have loads of long baths (to catch up on a fortnight without them!) and book a holiday to look forward to. The diet starts tomorrow too! Xxx


----------



## newmum

Ceri: welcome and hello, you will find bucket loads of support here

Hopeful: I am not sure about booking a follow up, I will call next week to tell them the news and take it from there. Enjoy your long hot baths. Did you book your holidays? glad you are feeling a bit better

I am not sure about a 3rd tx, going to think about it. I am not sure how successful it would be at my age! I guess it would be the same as trying naturally. Lots of thinking to do and not sure I can emotionally handle another negative cycle

Mrs T: glad you are doing ok

Hi Nessy well done for staying away from the shops  

x x


----------



## jo1985

Hopeful re about ur frostie I'm pg from a grade 3bb blast so im sure ur 4bb is just as gd hun .
Hi to all u ladies . Keeping eye on y all still n praying u all reach ur dreans xx


----------



## Flash123

Hopeful and nm2b - sending you big hugs. Take time to be kind to yourselves and look after each other and your dp's . Xxxx


----------



## Hopeful14

Thanx Liz, and thanks to Jo too for giving me some hope x

Liz, is it ur FET today? If so, wishing u the best of luck with it. Hope everything goes to plan....at last! X


----------



## Flash123

Just a quick one as I am still a bit drowsy, but i am thrilled to say that after what can only be described as an 'eventful' morning  I officially PUPO with 1x9 cell 3.3 and 1x 8 cell3.3 both with a/h. 

Firstly, they phoned at 11 and asked if we could gt there ASAP because the anaesthetist had to leave soon. We bombed it down there and when we were just in front of a& e  the emergency helicopter was landing so they shut the road and we couldn't move. Then a taxi 2 cars infront decided he couldn't wait he tried to turn around and smashed up the car which was in front of us sothe police then came . Then when we eventually got there and we needed  a 'transmyometrial ' et!!!!! Off for a little rest now xx


----------



## newmum

Thanks Liz. Oh my days what an adventure you had today. Congratulations on bring PUPO

I'm starting to think DE may be the way forward after all

Hopeful how you doing? Did you call for a follow up? I haven't yet.

x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hopeful - its good to hear you feeling more positive and thinking of next steps. Don't rule out the FET yet though, I've heard of success stories from lesser quality blasts. And as for me, I wouldn't exactly say relaxed, lol

Nm2b - definitely book your follow up and consider all the options. And I nearly got there on my 4th cycle so there's always hope. DE is definitely worth considering, I'm thinking of it in the future. 

Liz - posted on the other thread, but wow you never take the easy option! 

Hi everyone else


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Ladies,  
Hope all is well. Can someone tell me please what DE is? I've read some of you are chatting about 'DE' but I can't for the life of me work out what it is?   sorry to be so dumb lol

For all who are asking,  My next apt is 3rd July. Now back on my mission diet. After loosing 2 and half stone from Sept-Dec 2011 for tx,  I've put on 8lbs recently with the upset in my last employment. So now new job and fresh start, I hope it will all settle down and I can get back into my PMA with food. 
I've managed to stay away from the shops...I'm being good (for now   )

Hi to everyone on here  
OOOOhhhh Elizabeth -  Congrats on PUPO! x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Nessy - DE is donor eggs Hun


----------



## Nessybaby

Ah Thanks Mrs T. Silly me.    Thats our last option we have been given by the clinic. If I don't produce many eggs then Debs have mentioned that to us at our last cycle. My DP ain't keen, but I'm all for it. My sister said she would donate, but again, my DP has a bit of a stigma with DNA. Think it's a man's thing. Oh well, 1st I'm hoping the DHEA is doing it's magic and the ICSI will prove us it can work.


----------



## Hopeful14

Morning ladies!

Wow Liz, what a traumatic day for u! Hope that's the end if the excitement for u and ur 2ww passes quietly! Sounds like u have 2 good 'uns on board so fingers crossed for a great outcome for u x

Mrs T: have u thought about testing yet?? Ur getting into the zone now! 

Nessy: I'm with u on the diet! God it's dull tho isn't it?? I absolutely love cooking and obsess about food most of the time so I do find losing weight a massive struggle. Sounds like uve had some great success tho. Well done on the lack of shopping...bet it won't last! X

Nm2b - are u thinking about DE too now? I haven't managed to ring UHW yet as I'm worried about bursting into tears but am going to try and get it over with today so I can move on. Hope ur mum wasn't too upset too x

Wales - keep up the vitamins! X

AFM, had a bit of a melt down on Sunday and DH is finding it really tough to deal with this time so am trying to be strong for him. I do think they struggle with the idea of DE because they love us and want to create a mini version of us....for some reason! I've always been a firm believer in nurture over nature anyway so am not struggling with the idea that much at the moment.

Anyway, I've emailed CRGW and had a response that we can go for a natural FET while we wait for donor eggs which is a great plan as it leaves no stone unturned. We're going to opt for Spanish eggs (mainly because of the anonymity which gives me peace of mind). It was a fairly hard decision to make as I'm blonde, blue eyed and freckly so its pretty unlikely I'll have anything in common with the donor but DH is dark so it wouldn't look too odd. I've told him that if it's successful any child we have will be kept permanently in the shade otherwise I could be accused of stealing them!

Best get back to work I suppose! Xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, sorry I havent been around much.

New mum and Hopeful hope you are ok and spoiling yourselves.
Mr T hope you are keeping ok and sane being pupo. 
Liz glad the fet went well.
Nessy hope the job is going well?, Jose Jo hope you are ok. Sorry if I have missed anyone.

AFM I had my appt in liverpool and it went really well.The unit is lovely and I was seen by the clinical director Mr Kingsland, he explained the process which they follow, they usually have a patient information evening then consultation but he said as we lived so far away he decided to call me for for the 1st appt and give me all the information and plan things the same appt. He is has told me to stop my prostap but carry on with the dhea. When the prostap ends I will have a period which I have to phone them and then arrange a drug appt, they are putting me on supreceur and 450 fostimon, I was gonal f pen before so this will be different!!! He is also going to ask Cardiff can they do some of scans and then ec will be under ga. So all in all positive and hopefully start jabbing mid may!!! 

xxx


----------



## wales06

Binky glad it was good news hun xxx


----------



## newmum

Hi hopeful, hope you feel better after your melt down Sunday. I know what you mean about calling up and bursting into tears. Did you manage to call today? Sounds like you have a good plan in place with CRGW. I have looked at their success rates but can't see success rates with DE. Do you know where I can find them?
Thanks for asking about my Mum she was much better than I thought, though I was with my DH and SB which helped.

Binky.. That's great news

Nessy.. How's the diet going? I some how lost weight through tx, but making up for it now on comfort food lol

Mrs T how are you doing? Hope you are feeling ok

AFM. I am so shattered and still deciding what to do. I am also a little worried I haven't cried much this time? Still absolutely gutted though

x x


----------



## ammiebabes1920

nm2b and hopeful sorry about your bfn we  are always here for you both.

ladies im pooping myself regarding stopping crinone gel tomorrow thought i had to take till 12  weeks but want me o stop tomorrow at 9 wks 4 days  xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi ladies, no personals from me sorry I've had a very rough day. 

Tested this morning as I know 10dp6dt woud be reliable and got a faint line on a clearblue plus but nothing on the clinic test. Spoke to clinic and went for bloods which came back less than 5 so not sure why I got a line on the one test. It was a very cruel way to get a BFN, especially as I was well prepared for a negative this morning. Gotta go through the routine until Friday which is OTD and then I can stop all the meds and take the weekend to deal with yet another disappointment. Please don't tell me that things could change by OTD, I know they won't and we are coming to terms with it. 

I had already spoken to clinic to talk about the next cycle so will book a follow ASAP after Friday and get myself booked in so I can have that to focus on. Sorry for the late post, off to bed now so will try and catch up better tomorrow night


----------



## Nessybaby

Mrs T   I don't know what to say.  Rest up and take things easy. Then systems go for the plan of the next cycle   
Thinking of you


----------



## jo1985

Mrs t just wana offer u a big cyber hug n say I'm thinking off u . Xxx


----------



## wales06

Sending you lots of hugs mrs T xxx


----------



## jo1985

Binky sorry hun seemed to over looked ur post soooo glad that it was nice in Liverpool n sounds really positive that thimgs b going again soon downside is going all way to liverpool but yet may b ere soo quickly then ill b pupo xxx


----------



## newmum

Mrs T thinking of you hope you are ok x x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Mrs T, so very sorry, sending love  and hugs your way xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Thinking of you Mrs T. xxxx


----------



## Flash123

Binky, great news about Liverpool. It really means a lot when you get a good gut feeling about a place. Fab place for a couple of weekends away too  what have they said they can do for you to help things along.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and that time is starting to heel hopeful and nm2b.

Afm - today I am 3dp3dt so if 'flick' and 'flack' are planning on hanging around on their mother ship they should be thinking about having a settling in party any time soon. I have been really surprised and pleased that considering what happened at et I haven't had any soreness at all. That must be thanks to the wonderful grace, that she had the experience and skill to stop proceeding so early and try an alternative method.


----------



## Hopeful14

Hi everyone

Binky: so glad u had a good feeling in liverpool. It makes such a difference if u feel comfortable somewhere x

Liz: glad ur feeling ok. Hope the 2ww is kind to u and goes in a flash x

Mrs T: hope ur feeling better today. I'm sure ur just waiting for tomorrow to be over and to move on but please take care of urself and DH, this is such an emotionally draining journey x

Nessy: any shopping yet

Wales: u got ur list of questions ready for ur follow up? 

Nm2b: how r u doing? Hope ur finding it ok being back at work. In November I was told that my chances of success with donor eggs were 45-50% compared to 20-25% with my own eggs. For me it's a no brainer as i've lost confidence in my own ability to produce good eggs but DH is still finding it hard to come to terms with. He'd rather use my eggs and donor sperm but that's not really going to help us. Why don't u book a consultation at crgw just to have a chat about it with Amanda? She's brill and will give u all the facts and figures so u can have a think about it x

Afm, my holiday is booked for the end of June and I'm managing to fit my FET in next month all being well. Then it's all systems go with DE. Quite excited really! Still haven't rung UHW to tell them about my BFN, will try to do it tomorrow xxxx


----------



## wales06

Well ladies im in plaster   so might be needing the knitting needle.  i've fractured my wrist and my scaphoid in my thumb  

only just under 4 wks till my follow up appt now  15/05/12.  Can't believe how long i've had to wait.  It will be 9wks since bfn then.  It has flown by though but just know it's going to be so painful again sitting there going through what went wrong.  

Anyway i hope everyone is holding themselves together (without the aid of plaster  )  It's about time we had some good/exciting news on here.
  lots of hugs to everyone


----------



## skyblu

Mrs T, I am so sorry thing's didn't work out for you both.
I am thinking of you and please look after your self.  
Skyblu.xxx


----------



## wales06

Elizabeth123  how are you doing,  hope your keeping them nice and toastie


----------



## Flash123

I'm fine thanks Wales - gone completely round the bend and it's only day 4  but dh says I'm like that anyway so no change there  I'm back to work on mon and  as much as I would love more time off, I always find week 2 the worst so perhaps it will occupy me a bit .

How's your poor arm? I hope you are milking it or all its worth..... Shame you had to wait so long for your follow up. I always found them so frustrating. I would psych myself up, ready for the tears, prepared to hear what went wrong and no-one ever had any answers. Not the magic one anyway...it would simply be 'we could try this I suppose' , we could try a natural cycle ... We could try LP/sp etc.  In the end with us I think they just ran out of options  I really hope they can give you some answers because I feel it would be so much easier if we knew why. At least we could work on something them, as opposed to feeling around in the dark.

Hopeful fab news about the hols and de. You must be so excited.
Hi to binky, nm2b, messy - and you now I am thinking of you mrs t xx ( so so sorry if I have missed anyone) 

Dh has taken the afternoon off so we are going tootle somewhere to have a nice, long leisurely lunch, to celebrate the end of my Easter hols booooooooo!


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

Liz:  Hope you enjoyed your lunch, back to work will will help you take your mind of the 2ww

Mrs T: hope you are feeling better today. 

Nessy: Is the new job still going well?

Wales: hows your arm? will you have to have it in plaster for long?

Hopeful: Where did you decide to book? be nice to look forward to. I have decided to think about DE after Aug time, we are moving May/June then hols in July and Aug so will make a plan then and visit CRGW. I just need to persuade my Mum DE is the way as she will help fund it. We have also signed the adoption slips so who knows where that will take us. Thats a strange one about your DH I wonder why he thinks DS is a a better option 
Good news about your FET not long to wait, exciting   I have my follow up 30th May at UHW, did you get round to calling?

nm2b x x


----------



## Flash123

Nm2b - in the last 2 weeks I have been to 2 open evenings/mornings about adoption. It was really interesting to see how 2 diff LA's approach it. Are you going to a couple or thinking about just sticking to one?  I don't know whether to enquire in any others. I liked the 2 I visited a lot. Both said we need to have a 6 month wait between treatments but that we can get our crb's sorted and get our names down for the nov prep course. 

I would love to know how you get along with things.


----------



## Nessybaby

Evening Ladies,.   



Elizabeth great to hear you've been to 2 open evenings for adoption. If our 2nd cycle fails, then it's a choice me and DP have talked about. I'll be picking your bones for info hun.    x

Mrs T hope your ok x  

Elizabeth, I forgot, I  Hope flick and flack are getting jiggy and snuggling in tight x  

Binky and Aimme How's it going ladies? hope all is good x  

Wales Hows the itching with that plaster on? oh hope its not painful anymore and on the mend.  No back flips for you! x  

Hopeful FET next month and holidays soon wooooo whooooo! fab news x  

NM2B 30th May, not long hun, It will be here before you know it. Time is going so fast, it wasn't long ago we were all chatting about Xmas! Now we are nearly at the end of April. 

ATM well ladies I have cracked under the 'Cowbridge spell'    and finally went into a shop today as I finished work early...eak, I bought a Radley bag to add to my collection. As if I haven't got enough handbags too!!!
Work is a breath of fresh air. I'm sooooo glad I left my last place and have finally found a real decent place to work. I'm just waiting to wake up really, as I've never before found such a fab place!  
Diet still going strong    ....sometimes wish I had my follow up soon and next cycle earlier like originally planned. But tbh, I'm glad IVFwales postponed my apt until 3rd July as it gives me a good head start to loose a few pounds for the dreaded 'Out of Date and out with the ark' BMI test!  

Also, as my original apt was canx by IVFWales for April, my DHEA tablets perscribed by them, will be ending soon and my next apt isn't until July. Do you think I'll be able to ask for more? being it's not my fault the delay in follow up apt? 
Oh also, is the IVFWales still in suite 2 now or moved? cheers ladies! 

love to all, hope I haven't missed anyone, if I have, I'm sorry!!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry I've been AWOL ladies but I have been reading 

Hopeful - thanks for the info and so glad you are doing your FET soon

Nm2b - glad you are looking forward and thinking about options

Wales - sorry to hear about your arm

Binky - sorry I missed your post the other day. I'm so glad you have your plan in place 

Nessy - I knew you would succumb before the week was out, why not. We all deserve a treat with the pain we go through

Liz - hope you enjoyed your last day of your hols

Sarah, Sky, Jo - thanks for your messages 

I've really struggled to hold it together this week so needed to keep to myself. I don't know why but it's hit me so much harder than I was prepared for, I should be used to bfns by now but I just feel really stressed out. I cant give up until I become a mother but im not really sure how much longer I can carry on. I booked my FU today so need to just let all the pain out this weekend and then move forward with a plan. Thanks for all your thoughts and PM's


----------



## newmum

Aww Mrs T I am sorry you are feeling so sad. You will be a mother one day, stay strong. You will feel better once you have let all your pain out and start making plans. Its horrible when your heart breaks and you feel exhausted and drained but you will get through this x x


----------



## wales06

Nessy  where do you find out about the open evenings for adoption.  Im still working on dh, he was up for it then his mum stuck her nose in and changed his mind   .  So i think it would be a good idea to attend one or two  

Mrs T  i hope your finding a way of releasing all of your pain/anger and frustration.  Lots of hugs       

nm2b  you sound like you've got an exciting time ahead with moving/holidays etc.  Good to keep you occupied.  I go back this thurs for more xrays so should know more then,  Could'nt get hold of a knitting needle so im making do with a straw lol

Elizabeth how you coping have you turned into a KWF yet.  At least your half way through now  

I was wondering the other night,  As i don't have any tubes now where do my eggs go every month?  Does anyone know.  I have visions of them floating around inside me  

Hopeful how are your plans coming along ?

Sorry if i've missed anyone,  hope you've all had a great weekend.  Back to work tomorrow


----------



## Hopeful14

Hi girls, how are u all on this miserable day? So fed up of this rain!

Liz: hope ur coping well with the 2ww. Not long to go now. Although I think it's great (if not essential) to have a plan B, I'm keeping everything crossed u won't need it. X

Mrs T: sometimes we need to have a damn good meltdown. I think it's our bodies' way of coping with all the emotional turmoil we are putting ourselves through. Take time to consider ur options and go with ur gut feeling. If ur indecisive it's probably for a good reason and means ur not ready to move on to plan B yet. You've produced a truly fantastic amount of eggs before and u got so cruelly close on ur last fresh cycle. It's so unfair but u'll get there in the end and u have to keep believing that. Look after urself x

Nessy: I knew u wouldn't be able to hold out on the shopping for long. Naughty girl 

Wales: hope ur being well looked after x

Binky: any news on dates for ur tx?

Nm2b: sounds like a great plan to take ur time and consider all ur options. I do think it takes a while to come to terms with DE. It's been on my mind since November when it was mentioned at my follow-up in crgw. It came as a massive shock at the time but it's given me a chance to get my head together. DH would rather DS than DE purely because my family are without exception happy stable people whereas his are all a bit odd so he thinks my genes are better than his. It's true of course...ha ha! Unfortunately its my old eggs that are the problem rather than his sperm! We've booked Malaysia for our hols so really looking forward to chilling out and forgetting about tx. Uve got a busy few months ahead of u by the sound of it! X

AFM, still haven't phoned UHW, naughty me. Will do it this week for sure. DH is still finding it difficult to accept the DE situation but if I'm happy he's happy. He told me this morning that he hates the thought that any children we may have through DE wont have my twinkle in their eyes. Personally I don't think twinkles are inherited and are instead a result of having a happy life so I have no doubt that all of our children will be twinkling away in the not too distant future. I tried to use flour as an analogy to try and explain how I see things (bear with me guys). Yesterday I made naan bread with bread flour and this morning I made pasta with 00 flour. Similar ingredients but with different results. What matters isn't the basic ingredient but how u treat it and whatever u "cook" it'll produce a great result. Just because it's looking like we won't be able to have naan, the pasta will be just as good. Do u get what I mean?? DH thought I was going off my rocker! 

Ciao for now xxxx


----------



## wales06

Well its very quiet on here.  Hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## kara76

Hiya all I am reading

Wales the body just absorbed the eggs. I'm tubeless too and have been since 2007


----------



## wales06

Thank you kara


----------



## Hopeful14

Wales - not sure if uve had directions already but I went yesterday to pick up some copies of my blood test results and ivf wales is now on the upper ground floor in block C, next to the early pregnancy unit (great!) x

Good luck for ur follow up Mrs T, hope u get some answers x

Liz - good luck for OTD x

Hi everyone else, hope ur all ok x


----------



## wales06

Thanks hopeful. That's great is'nt it not really the place we want to be going.  Well eventually lol.      I spoke to Mr G's secretary and got an appt on the way. Thought I'd get a head start knowing what the waiting lists are like.          Hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## newmum

Hi everyone

Nessy: sorry I missed your message about the DHEA. Have you called the clinic for more, shouldn't be a problem

Hopeful: I hope you got what you needed with your blood test results. Great UGF next to the early pregnancy unit, doesn't look like much thought has gone into that! Not that I can say the same about your flour theory, I like it!  
Malaysia sounds lovely for a holiday very exotic. Still thinking about DE but trying to keep my mind free from IVF for a couple of months, but it is hard.


Liz: when is OTD?  can't be long.

Wales: hope your arm isn't too itchy   Good luck for your x ray's tomorrow

Mrs T: how you doing? hope you are getting there and moving forward with your plan

Hello everyone else

x x


----------



## jo1985

Why hello ladies reading all the time cin how u r .

Mrs t how u doing hun? 
Nm2b, wales Liz , hopeful how things with u ?

On hols in west wales arm having a break or in my case eating n sleeping alot lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi everyone. Sorry I have been absent from posting but I have been reading and following you all (and keeping bubbles even if they are odd!!)

I'm not going to try and catch up on personals so just a few :

Hopeful - I'm so jealous of Malaysia, I've always wanted to go and see the orangutans

Liz - how are you coping. Not long now 

Hope everyone else is ok 

Thanks for all your messages of support.  I had my FU at CRGW and we now have our plan in place. The odds with our own eggs are not great at 10% but we know after coming close last cycle we need to try one more time before we consider what to do next. I have found it really hard over the last week because I fear we are nearing the time where we may need to make some tough decisions. But for now I'm going to try and put other options out of my mind. 

So I have my dates provisionally booked as EC w/c. 11th June. Let the countdown begin again!


----------



## silverbird

Hi all,

Can I join?  I have my planning appoinmnet at IVF Wales next wed.  Hopefully I'll find out then when I'll be cycling.

Silverbird


----------



## jo1985

Hi silverbird welcome ur in with a fab bunch off girls ere who r wonderfully suppoetive xxx


----------



## chally85

hi every one


hoping someone can help


i am due to start the pill ready for tx, the last time i cycled i was prescribed the dreaded marvelon, this time i have been given levest any one had any experiences with this pill. hope i dont turn into raving banchee lol


thank you.xxx


----------



## wales06

Evening everyone    the weekend is here!

Mrs T  nothing like getting straight back in the saddle.  Your one tough cookie.  Glad your moving on though, no point dwelling on the past it wont get us anywhere.  

Silverbird  Hi there, wow appt next wed i bet your getting excited.  Is this your first cycle do you know what your letting yourself in for   you'll end up as mad as the rest of us  

Newmum how things going when are you off on your hols and moving.  

Hopeful  how your plans going hun?  

Nessy i hope you've not been spending all your money in the lovely shops,  coz if your sticking to your diet plan you'll being clearing it all out again soon 

Kara  Tyler moo sounds brill with her potty training your so lucky    So is your car fixed yet!!!

Boo  hope you had a good break  what was the scarlet like you lucky girl  

afm  im in plaster up to my shoulder now. 3wks like this then back to a half cast for 2wks.  Im trying to work not that im any use coz saving my sickness for round two.  Which hopefully wont be long.  My follow up is 2wks on tues i can't wait now to get back on the wagon.  Mr G emailed me back and is sending me an appt so at least i'll have a head start  

Elizabeth  good luck hun xxx       

Hope everyone has a good weekend even though the weather is supposed to be shocking xxx


----------



## wales06

Chally85  Hi hun  I've never had a cycle with the pill so can't help sorry, but i expect someone will be along that may know xxx


----------



## kara76

Wales nah my cars not fixed lol. Great mr g sending u an appointment, he is the best

Chally lovely to see u post. Every pill is different so with luck it will be kinder too u. Maverlon sent me nuts too


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi everyone, 
I haven't posted for a few days so thought I'd better write to all of you rather than read and run!

Everyone seems well on here, which is so nice to see!

Mrs T - Fantastic news on next cycle. Go girlfriend! I wish I was on my original tx dates now as I would have been on the same ec date as you 11th June! Ah well, I'll just be sending you PMA and massive eggie vibes instead. My new planning apt has been made for 3rd July now instead.

Hi Chally, welcome to the mad thread!   we are all bonkers but cannot fault all the support, laughs and tears we all have on here. 
I was put on Levest to down reg 3 months before my 1st cycle. I bled/spotted everyday for 3 months and my oestrogyen levels dropped which didn't help me develop follies....I only had one called 'Chesney' All the girls on this thread know about my one little follie lol    It was talked about with the IVF senior nurse that maybe putting me on the pill and 'ladies of my age' should never have been carried out. I just wished they'd realised my age and low amh before giving me the pill as I wasn't to know! I trust the staff and tx.. ......So next cycle I am not being put on the pill. It works for different people, so I can't say whats good or not. Everyone is different. But that's my experience. If in doubt, have a good chat with the IVF clinic. 
Where you having tx and what's your plans? 

Kara - hey hun, how you doing??

Wales - my lil plaster of paris mate...how is your arm? I hope your ok. Tx soon hun! wooo whoooo! x

Silverbird - Hey, lovely to meet you on here. Keep us posted and good luck with the initial tx plan. 

nm2b - How you doing? any news. Hope your feeling ok and have rested well after all the tx. It does take it out of you doesn't it. I've been good shopping. I've only bought a Radley bag in the dress agency shop so no other purchases! (too expensive and all the folk in Cowbridge tease me with their Mulberry's bags! How very dare they! I just drool when I see one pass me by.   )
Ringing Monday now for more DHEA....I'm getting low on pills as tx has been postponed by them and not by me!  

Hopeful and Elizabeth - hope your both good. Thinking of you x

Jo - lovely for you to pop on and say Hi....Hi back at ya  Mrs.Winter!  

ATM - still on my major diet.....since last Sept I have lost 3 stone 2lbs.....but after my car accident at Xmas  and unhappy in last job I've put on half a stone. So easy isn't it! So back on my plan and gona succeed before the dreaded weigh in at IVFwales on the tx planning day... I will not be beaten by that out dated BMI chart!

love to all ness xxx   ps: new job going good!


----------



## chally85

awww thank you kara, i haven't been on for so long, was really trying to keep my mind off all things baby related otherwise i would have gone nuts these last 3 yrs waiting lol. 


im hopeing this pill wont be as bad as marvelon as im going to spain for a week on the 12th of may so im hoping i wont be moody and freaking out over there and add to that the fact i have never been on a plane before so i will already be on pins lol.


can't believe how big your little girl is time goes so quickly, she is beautiful.x


hi nessy


thank you for the advice, i will be doing the short antagonist protocol again lol, i have been booked in for the 12th july for ec if everything goes to plan, (never straight forward where im concerned) and im having tx at ivf wales.x


i have been on northisterone for 2 days and i feel awful   , headache, extremely anxious and really miserable is this normal? i cant remeber what i was like last time it was sooooooo long ago lol.x


----------



## Nessybaby

hey Chally, 
I start tx on 3rd July so we'll be popping into suite 2 around the same time as each other. We will be cycle buddy's. Yay! 
I'm sure you'll be fine on that pill hun. Any worries, just ask Debbie or Jodie, they are brill. 
Hey I used to be cabin crew for a very long time and I promise you'll be fine on that plane! You'll have fab time x I'd love a holiday right now! 
I've never been on Northisterone...is that to bring af on? I'm not familiar with this drug. 

ness xx


----------



## chally85

yay i got a cycle buddy     thats brill, its says on my form im being looked after by cariad team haven't got a clue what that means.


yes the northisterone is to bring on af, i have had a major panic tonight on it, debated weather to phone doc, nhs direct    having rally bad dizzy spells, my heart is pounding out of my cheast hope this is normal for the med or i won b taking it no more.


is there a weekend number i can call, anyone know? x


----------



## Flash123

Hi all,



I have sat this morning for ages, wondering how to word this post. It is one that I have always thought I would end up writing but i hoped and prayed with all my heart that I would never need to. This morning we are 12dp3dt and we had our final . Please dont tell me there is still time for it to change, I have done this too many times and felt these feelings every month for far too long to know that at this time in proceedings there should be something showing in that b****y box but it is as white as a Daz advert!!  It has taken alot of soul searching and asking very hard questions to reach this point but after over 12 years of trying, lost embryos and dreams, more appointments, examinations and injections than I could possibly remember and more tears than anyone should have to shed - we have finally had to face reality and accept they we need to move on. I can't have children and will never have a chance to feel and experience those things we have drempt of for so long.



I do feel like my heart and soul has been riped from me - I cant pretend otherwise but time has come to chase a different dream. I will be a mum and my dearest most wonderful Rob will be a dad - and he will be one of the best you could ever know but it will be by some other way we were chosen for.



So I am going to bow out now for a while. Time to lick my wounds, be bitter and twisted for a while before I move on. (although i will still pop in from time to time) Thank you for your support over the many years I have been coming on - I really couldn't have gotten through some of the dark times without you. Those of you who have your dreams enjoy them, those of you chasing them - good luck.

Take care Liz XX


----------



## newmum

Aww Liz I am sorry to read you post its so sad and brave, I really wish you and Rob all the best for the future.

Hi Chally and silverbird nice to meet you!

I had a letter yesterday for our adoption initial meeting, so I am very excited and it feels so right. I have been thinking over and over and feel I can't go through IVF again just yet, I admire those who do but personally don't feel I can do this at present, this may change. So I am not sure if my place is on this thread anymore? Though I will be following your journeys and pop a post on from time to time! 

Thank you ALL for ALL your support especially Mrs T- advice queen and hopeful- my cycle buddy(I am getting emotional here) and Nessy for putting a smile on my face and telling me about frozen curly wurly's

I wish you all the best Jo and Aimmee with your little ones and Boo with your twins

Good Luck to you all, I hope and pray all our dreams come true! 


I will be: NM2B one day x


----------



## skyblu

Liz, I am so sorry things have not worked out for you and dh, it is a tough decision to make and I remember it like yesterday. You won't feel it at the moment and you do need time to take time to lick your wounds(as you said) but in time it will get easier.
You and Rob are in my thoughts and best of luck for the future 

NM2B, good luck with your adoption meeting, if you need any advice msg me or pop over to the adoption page on FF. They are a great bunch of ladies and will help out with any advice you may need or just pop over for a chat.
Hope to see you over there soon.

Skyblu.xx


----------



## Boomania

Just popped on here to catch up with you ladies as I do and it's so sad to hear of the BFN's and some ladies saying farewell. 

Your all such brave ladies. I've been in your shoes so many times, so I feel your pain and share your heartache. 

I admire your strength. Even though I know inside your torn apart. One day you'll all be mums, one way or another. As much as it seems a wall is against you right now, don't give up. Easier said than done I know. 
I would've taken the adoption route if my last chance hadn't worked. It takes a special couple to do that and I wish you ladies an easy journey with this, for those of you who are embarking on the adoption journey. You a have so much love to give and any baby/child will be be loved and cherished by you, and will love you back the same way. 

I don't know what else to say.

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## wales06

Gosh it's so hard knowing what to write.  I wish you ladies all the luck, success and happiness.  You will get your dream one day just sometimes we got to take a different path to get there.  Thanks for all of tour advice over the last couple of months.  Don't forget we'll still be here.  Lots of love xxx


----------



## Hopeful14

Girls, I've had to compose myself to write this post as when I read Liz's and NM2B's yesterday I felt so emotional I wasn't able to do you justice.

This is such an unbearably hard thing to go through and I really don't think it's possible to understand quite how hard it is unless you are going through it or have been through it yourselves.  That's why I value you guys so much, particularly as for most of us this is a private journey and its comforting to know we're not going through this alone - which is how it feels sometimes.

Liz and NM2B - only you know when it's time to change direction.  I have every confidence you will have your own families soon however you decide to proceed and this pain you're both going through now will all be a distant memory.  From what Skyblu says it sounds like you'll have great support on the adoption thread and hopefully a bit of time out will help you figure out your next move NM2B.  

There was a lovely quote in my work diary the other day which I think typifies the ladies on this thread: "Courage doesn't always roar.  Sometimes courage is the quiet voice at the end of the day saying I will try again tomorrow".  I thought of this thread when I read that.  Our plans may change but we won't be giving up on our goal to have a family.  You're a really brave bunch of girls and I feel really priveleged to have shared part of your journey with you. Please keep us posted xx

Mrs T - I'm so glad to hear from you again and even more pleased to see you have your plan in place.  June will be here before you know it and I'm sure everyone here is sending bucket loads of luck your way.  Seeing the orangutans is one of the reasons we're going to Malaysia - there's a rehabilitation centre next to one of our hotels so I'm really looking forward to that xx

Wales - I hope you're not scratching! What questions do you have lined up for your FU? Glad to hear you have an appt with Dr G.  Definitely a good idea to get the ball rolling asap xx

Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing ok.  It's a day to stay tucked up indoors xxx


----------



## Flash123

Thank you all so much for your lovely words. I am so very touched by your caring, thoughtful and so very empathic thoughts. U are all so right - only when you have been through this can u even begin to imagine how it feels. It is strange, mixed in with the pain and devastation  we are both feeling is utter relief that we never have to do another ivf cycle and  excitement at what the future holds. For the frt time in ages I feel hope. Xx

Hopeful - where in Malaysia are you going? A couple of years ago we travelled there. We went to kL ( which was utterly amazing) and then onto Borneo . We stayed in the rasa Ria which is by an oranguan sanctuary. We spent a few days helping out there. We are lucky to have travelled a fair bit and that was one of the most amazing places I have been to. The temples are awe inspiring - my husband is a total atheist and even he found them spiritual and at times really moving. We have always said we would go back .


----------



## Hopeful14

Hi Liz, funnily enough we're going to Rasa Ria too! We have 3 nights there to see the orangutans, 7 nights on an island near sipadan to do some diving then back to Kota Kinabalu for 4 nights at tanjung aru. We have one night in KL on the way back for some shopping. Any tips and must sees would be appreciated! Glad u loved it, it looks really beautiful so I can't wait to chill out and try my best to forget about treatment.

When we started on this ivf journey DH made me promise the one thing we wouldn't forego is our holidays and altho I'd be prepared to give up everything to save up for tx I think he's right. U do need to keep living your life and I do find ur running on empty if u don't take it easy every now and again xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Silverbird - good to see you here. Good luck with your planning appt

Chally - glad Kara answered your question. Welcome back, I remember you from before 

Wales - I haven't felt much like a tough cookie lately but I'm getting there and not ready to give up the fight yet. Poor you with your plaster. Not long til FU now and glad you are getting ready

Nessy - I would have loved to be your cycle buddy but I will be with you all the way anyway. I'm back on the healthy eating plan too. I weigh 3 stone less than my heaviest but would love to lose another 11lbs to get a bmi of 25. Not sure if I'll quite get there but I'm gonna be very good until tx starts again

Liz - sending more hugs, you know how sorry I am for you and Rob and I know you will make wonderful parents, you'll just get there via a different route

Nm2b - it's great that you feel excited and positive for your new plan. You know what's right for you. And of course you can stick around if you like, I've been here for years and only cycled with ivfwales once last year. 

Hopeful - wow that sounds amazing. I'm well jel as they say, lol. 

Hi everyone else


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all only a quick one to say I havent forgot about you lovely ladies, I have had a bad week and a bit, my friend died on 19th April after a short illness, funeral is Tuesday, I will try and pop on end of week. Big hugs all xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binky - so sorry to hear that. Big hugs hun


----------



## newmum

Hello everyone

Thankyou so much for your kind messages, it means a lot and I know you all mean them so much


I am sorry to hear your news binky

bye for now

nm2b x


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi is anyone starting down regging this week? I start Tuesday, it's my first go so dreading all the injections! Plus got to down reg for 3 wks as they can't fit me in for EC until June 4th  .....


----------



## skyblu

Hopefull, your post was so emotional and that quote is spot on.
Thank you for being so thoughfull, it's people like you who keep us motivated on concertrating on the future. 

Blinky, sorry to hear of your loss 

NM2B, I have sent you a msg.

Skyblu.xx


----------



## jo1985

Hiya ladies just wanted to say big hugs to the ladies who have decided enough is enough of IVF and our finding an alternative route to become parents sometimes its not aboyt the pregnancy its about becoming a family and admire ur strength for doing it as u know wen its time to stop . Ur still husband n wife n need to put that relationship first sometimes as IVF can take over. 

Binky sorry to hear ur news.big hugs.

Wow to holidaying n cin orangutans.

Hope everyone I missed out is good bit behind with u all but wishing. U all the luck in the world .x


----------



## wales06

Binky  hope your ok hun, i know how it feels.  My very close friend got murdered yrs ago now but its so raw still.  

Well i e mailed mr g last tues, had a reply from him on wed and had an appt through today for the 11 june.  Hope it's a good sign of things to come.  I will be really happy if every thing else runs so smoothly  

got to dash need to watch silent witness

night night xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - 11th June is a good sign, it's my provisional EC date!


----------



## wales06

Yea. Thanks Mrs T. Xx


----------



## Boomania

Let's try and lift this thread a little.  

Fab news to you girlies on getting dates for next appointments. That's brill news and something to focus on. Prepare your bodies and minds in preparation for when the time comes. Won't be long!xxx

Best of luck to you top notch ladies about to take the adoption journey. I admire you and know you'll have lots of love to give and get even more back. Xxxxx

As for me, if it's any consolation I still knicker watch!!! Yep indeed, every time I have a wee my eyes dart to my gusset followed by a stare at the loo roll afterwards. Just in case! Bonkers I know, but it never leaves you.  I don't take anything for granted. Each day is a blessing and also a worry. So I'm not out of the woods yet ladies. 

Keep doin' the do.

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## wales06

Lovely to hear from you Boo.  So the kwf stays with you then lol. It will be hard to kick the habit mind then you'll just be a freak .          Good luck to all those with appts and starting this week. Make sure you post we're here to help each other xxx


----------



## wales06

Ceri-gl    how's the jabs going hun, hope they're not too painful.  I never had them to dr only stimms, hopefully i will this time round though.

How's everyone else, it's awfully quiet on here whats everyone up to?

I was coming home to have a good clean but my hoovers conked out on me. So i have a very small glass of red and just going to chill.  I do have an upright upstairs (no rude coments please  )  but with my plastered arm i thought it best not to try carrying it down. I dont have a good track record with stairs  

love a very bored Wales xx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi Wales 06 the last 2 days have been a lot better thanks! I stood up and grabbed my skin so dh had both hands free! Had a headache since day 2 though and mega tired! How come you didn't have them before? When you staring next cycle? Xx


----------



## wales06

Hi ceri.  I had prostrap injections (zolodex) monthly that put u into the menopause so my body was already shut down..but my lining never seemed quite right which I will bring up in my follow up.  Which is a wk tues. The 15. So hopefully I'll come away with a new plan. Make sure u massage the area after so u don't get any lumps.  Any questions or just a good moan we're always here.  How long u dr for?  Xx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi thank you I'm sure I'll have lots of questions! I'm dr for 3weeks as they can't fit me in for EC when I should go   im needle phobic so its great   . Feel a bit down about it all as myself and dh don't feel we are having the best of experience with ivf Wales but afraid to moan about it, our main gripe is we have never had a proper consultation we were put on the list for 20 months and the next time we saw them in January it was a nurse who said oh your starting in 3 months so i dont know much about it i feel no one has discussed it with us just thrown us in the deep end, i was supposed to have iui but they don't do it anymore. Then last week I discovered they had given me no sharps box just a bag of stuff and hardly any instruction then its the whole problem that they can't fit me in for ec and now dh sample has come back abnormal and they refuse to tell him whats wrong with it - apparently they are not interested as its good enough for ivf/icsi...but he would like to know as 2 years ago mr. G was calling him super sperm as his sample was fab?? Our reason was unexplained you see so its a big shock to now discover his little wrigglers are abnormal...and he has never been seen about it as they were fine before??Anyway enough of my Waffling and moaning, so my 1 st scan is not until 21st May. Why didnt they dr you then I've never heard of the monthly injection way before? Xxx


----------



## Boomania

Hi Ceri. Seems your in a tizz with all this. Now deep breaths! I felt like you at IVF Wales when I started out. It was such a different experience to the many private clinic treatments I had for 8 years (all unsuccessful by the way). Like you I'm classed as unexplained.....a lady of mystery!! 
After 18 months of waiting I rang on the off chance to find out where I might be on the list. I wasn't in it! They couldn't find me on their system!!!! Imaging my horror. However they obviously sorted it out and declared I was due shortly and that got the ball rolling. If I hadn't rung, I would never had been notified for anything!
I began tx in January 2012. But prior to that we were seen by a nurse rather than a consultant and in many cases when we had questions the nurse was unable to answer so that put us right at ease!! We had to prompt the nurse with our history and my problem if overstimulation etc etc. it was a loooooong appointment and we left feeling deflated. 
Anyway come the start of treatment in January and I was put on antagonistic cycle of just stimming. I was monitored with frequent scans. The nurses were fab to be fair and like you I had no sharps box so had to ask and was given one. 
I'd never got to egg collection before as all other clinics failed me, yet ivf Wales They got me to EC. However on the day of embryo transfer my partners sperm who like your partner had abnormal sperm on the day!!! Where as previously he had always been super!!! So they decided to do half ivf and half icsi. And guess what, I'm now 17 weeks and expecting identi al twins!!! My reason for writing is to say don't be put off by small negligent things like I was. Your in good hands at ivf Wales despite the scariness there at times. Ive spent thousands over the years and still paying it off! For private attempts, yet I get an NHS attempt and get success. 
Try not to let it get you down. Some of the girls on here had to calm me down early days too!

Boo xxxxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Omg thank you Boo!! Sooo much congratulations to you!! It is daunting especially as its my first go, but you have put me more at ease. Funny enough I too had to ring and they told me I wasn't on the list too! They said it was cos I may have been on the iui list but I knew mr g had put me on both and eventually they did ring back and said I should hear from them soon....so if I hadn't rung id never be here either! When we started our fertility journey mr g was fab he was convinced I had a blocked tube as my extremely painfull hysterospalagram thing had no flow in the right tube, so 6 months later I had a laparoscopy which was all clear my tube must have just contracted...not surprisingly with the pain I had!!! From that point on we never ever saw him again we went to see registrars every time and had to explain the same darn thing over and over! And of course mr g left ivf Wales so in all we have never had a consultation with them as our one and only meeting down there consisted of him saying I will put you on the list, then he disappeared into thin air never to be seen again! In fact even when I then went to see the nurse in January for our treatment plan she said "so you have a blocked right tube" .....honestly I could have screamed!!
Glad I'm not the only one who had concerns and thanks again for replying!! I was worried they would try ivf then none would fertilise but I see with you they did half and half....that's good do that do that for everyone who may have a poor sperm result? Xxxx


----------



## Boomania

Ceri, sounds like you've had a frustrating time with things. It does put you off when things don't seem to run smoothly, but I appreciate now how over run they are at ivf wales. I'm not just praising them up because I've been successful, just to get to egg collection was a joy in itself and even if nothing happened after that at least I know it's possible for me to get to that stage as I was beginning to give up hope. I had 16 eggs collected so due to partners sperm on the day as I said they did 8 ivf and 8 icsi. Only one ivf fertilised and four icsi, but come to day of embryo transfer only four made it to standard. So I'll never know if the ivf one made it or just the icsi. I had two embryos transferred. I lost one embryo (I had a heavy bleed between the transfer and the two week wait until pregnancy test). I thought it was all over due to the bleed, but a requested early blood test showed positive followed by a scan a few days later showing one little flump with a heartbeat, so we were relieved to have one that made it. Only then did the nurse say there's another on the same sack! So I list one but gained two as the embryo divided. So that's my success story at ivf Wales.  But yes looking back I was close to quitting ivf Wales and going private again, I'm so glad I didn't!

There are good teams there and their experience is vast due to all of us ladies being different! Not that I've had dealings with Mr.G, but isn't he still there now?

Good luck on your journey. I'm not really a needles person, but I assure you that will change. Give it time.

Boo xxxxx


----------



## wales06

Afternoon girls,  Well i think i've wasted most of today sleeping.  Must have needed it though  

Hows everyone doing,  Hows the dr going Ceri 3 wks is quite a long time    
There's someone else on here that was going for there planning appointment ?  now im writing this i can't go back to find you so forgive me for being rude.  How did it go ?    How long have you got to wait and what kind of cycle are you doing  


Boo bet your getting quite a bump now hun, how you feeling.

Ness heard about your weight loss thats great but how did you manage that in one week, tell us your secret.  I bet it was all the backflips and dancing  

Afm  im going to sit down tomorrow and write out neatly all of my questions for next tues.  Can't believe i'll be going in my plaster it's going to look great      I know i'll get in there and be all quiet but im going to have to kick myself up the bum coz i would answers.  I seen on the ** page that someone retrieved her notes and the emby had wrote on there " positive outcome unlikely"  So will be interesting to see what mine say if i can get a sneaky peak.
Anyway enough waffling from me.
Hope everyones enjoying the long weekend


----------



## wales06

I forgot to ask if anyone knows if suite 2 has returned to its usual home if i am going to get lost when i go


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi Wales everyone keeps saying 3 weeks is a long time, do you think it's right and do I ring to tell them when my period starts only they haven't mentioned anything? On day 6 today and belly feels a bit monthlyish so maybe on its way... Xxx
Ps has the clinic moved then? The last time we went in January it was in the normal place - as in left at the top of the stairs? X


----------



## josiejo

Just popping on quickly not been on in ages.


Wales, clinic is still up near the maternity I think it is c block level 2. Well it was still there when I popped in on Thurs. Best of luck with appointment, and make sure you take you list of questions, if you don't feel strong enough to ask the questions just give the list to the Doctor


Ceri, I would call the nurses number and ask if you can sit down and go through it all with someone. Though I never had successful treatment at IVF Wales I found the nurses to be very helpful (well most of them) and willing to answer my many questions. Best of luck


----------



## wales06

Wow girls what a difficult evening.  Was'nt expecting it but just strolled up town going for a meal. Called into a bar and met a couple of people not seen for about 15 yrs.  They just assume u have children.  Sleeping in spare room now as sobbing my heart out. I know it won't make it better but just don't know when the questions won't hurt any more. Sorry to be so negative but its hard. Especially when dh won't show any emotion xxx


----------



## skyblu

Wales,   It will allways hurt a little, but it does get easier............one day  
Thinking of you
Skyblu.xxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Oh well wide awake had a nightmare that I was having a scan and the clinic was near a shopping centre, the consultant made me walk around all the shops bare bummed with one of those horrible blue paper towel things around me!! I must be cracking up!

Orr Wales I really feel for you, some people just don't think before they speak...people assume the same with us and it hurts  even in work they constantly talk about childbirth and one miserable old moo says how you shouldn't have children after 30 as your too old...she doesn't want any so easy for her to say.... chin up kid just think of your next meeting and your next go!

Josie so will I have to go to floor 2 for my scan in 2 wks time? How nice of them to put it next to maternity!! Are they your blenheims in the picture...we have a Blenheim cavalier called kenny he is 7 months old! He is luscious I think I would have cracked up if I didn't have him to fuss over  he's my fur baby!
Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - just popping in to give you a hug. It's so hard and it's natural to cry it out. I've found that most DH's don't show emotion and never quite feel the hurt that we do, you're not on your own. Try and focus on your FU and the way forward


----------



## wales06

Thanks ladies, feel a bit better today. Crying definately helps  
Ceri  yes hun i think you need to call them when af turns up just to be safe  

I've got an exciting afternoon of one handed ironing ahead. It's going to take me hours


----------



## Boomania

Wales: it's tough I know. People take it for granted that every female has children. It's not a huge secret that some of us struggle to conceive and there for when meeting up with people us humans should wait until we tell them that whether we have kids or not. Because if we had children we would say so. But I guess not everyone thinks the same. Even in my situation now I consider other people. I haven't announced it on ******** as I know many people on there are going through ivf etc. in the past Ive deleted friends who announce they are pregnant (naturally) because I can't bare the thought or don't want to see the scan pics etc. harsh I know but that's how I dealt with it at the time. It hasn't really sunk in still that my treatment has  worked. The brain is a funny thing. But in answer to your previous note, yes my belly is on the large side, but I reckon that's from the the food I've been eating!! And all the water I've been drinking. 
Now pick yourself up and dust yourself off....with your one arm!!  you know your gonna be a mum at some point, and then you'll be able to say to others, yes I have a baby/babies. Try and keep your chin up and get those questions ready! I have a book that I take to my appointments with new questions added each visit. Answers make you feel better. If you wanna chat you know where I am on **. Xxxxx

Ceri: your right putting the ivf suite next to the maternity area isn't a good idea. When I had a miscarriage a few years ago I was asked to go back and forth to the royal gwent hospital almost every few days in case the baby was hidden or something, but it wasn't. Whilst I was going through that ordeal I was in a waiting room full of teenage scallywags some heavily pregnant talking about how they wanted to go out for a *** or moaning about their benefits not coming through in time. I wanted to die! Stuck in a pokey room not knowing the fate of my pregnancy and had to endure such a zoo. Ivf clinics should not be near a maternity ward or pregnancy unit. That's wrong. Xxx

Hello to everyone on here, Mrs.T,Josie, Ness, Kara, and all those wonderful ladies on here.

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## silverbird

Hi all thanks for my warm welcome and sorry I don’t post much.

Wales: Thanks it’s actually my second cycle but 1st at IVF wales.  I’m finding it hard to get excited again after the 1st cycle failing.  But I’m sure I’m quiet mad already! Wales how difficult with the people from the past, I hope you feel better after your cry  .  

Nessybay: good luck with your diet!

Elizabeth:  so sorry to read your news.  Well done on doing what you need to and getting off the coverayer belt and good luck with adoption if that’s what you pursue

Newmum2be: same to you good luck with your adoption.

Mrs T: Hi good to see you again.  Which clinic are your cycling with now?

Binky: I’m so sorry to hear about your friend.  I hope your doing OK.

Ceri: Hope the down reg is going OK, sorry your on it such a long time.

********: Is it just me or is there two ******** pregnancy announcements a week? I hide all my pregnant friends and acquaintances.

Clinic: It is in a new place (although I last went a year ago).  I was dreading having to go through/past the maternity unit (as I had to to visit Stephanie Herring days after dh died). But when I went I didn’t seem to have to do this which was a relief!

AFM: Booked in for a short protocol ICS after my July period which ec booked for 30/7/12.  Seems like ages away but should be here soon.


----------



## wales06

Silverbird,  the time will fly by im sure. I can't believe its may already still feels like xmas was last week.
I admire you going through this, as you know your not on your own were always here and think it will be totally amazing for you when it works.  You really deserve to have a little someone special  

Well my ironing is done and now i have to look for a fancy dress outfit (i have never done this b4 and really not looking 4ward to it) I don't know where to start.  Any ideas !!!!!!

Boo consider me dusted        I feel that i have more bad days now than just after tx but i suppose its all in the process of healing.  Im staying positive now, no more blubbering


----------



## jo1985

ooo wales fancy dress wht is the theme or is it open....

hi ladies hope ur all ok best of luck with treatment seems few off u will be starting around the same x


----------



## silverbird

Wales: Thanks, I'm glad your feeling better.  I find the wait between treatment harder than treatment it's self.  what is the theam for your fancy dress? Well done on your ironing!

Anyone know if you can be a little felixible for you scans? Like say I'd like it in the morning or afternoon? I'll need to start booking stuff in around that time and it's easier to book half days than try to book whole weeks off.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Silverbird - hi, good to see you again too. I'm still at CRGW but pop in here since my tx at ivfwales last year. Hope your wait to tx goes quickly. When I was at ivfwales they couldnt be at all flexible so I provisionally booked all my scans upfront at 8.30, first appt so I knew they would be running on time!


Wales - glad you are feeling a bit better


----------



## ceri_gl

I don't know for def but I'm sure they said they only do scans in the morning...or was that EC?
Mrs Thomas how did you manage to book them all upfront? They told me they won't know how many I will be having it all depends on how I respond to the stims?
Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I provisionally booked baseline (because I was taking a pill to cause the bleed I knew when I would need baseline), then second scan on day 7 and another on day 10 I think. I knew I could change them if I needed to


----------



## silverbird

mrs T if you booked the scan then surley they were being felxible by letting you choose the time of the scan?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Silverbird - yes, but only because I was booking more than 2 months in advance. To try and get an appt at the time was hard, and they get busier through the day so it's tough to fit in around work because you could be there a while. Not that I'm complaining, I was grateful to have my 1 NHS treatment and I understand that they get really busy


----------



## wales06

Morning ladies.  All my scans ec and et were morning.  Scans were early the other were about ten I think xx


----------



## Boomania

It is tricky to get scan times to suit. They only scan until midday if I recall so a lot of us would try and grab the earliest appt's so as not to distrupt work too much, so it was always quite busy these times and bit available, unless like mrs.T you know dates in advance. Sometimes you'd go for a scan and they would say I'd like you to return in 4 days just to check blah blah blah and then as its shirt notice requested times weren't always available. However, mine usually fell around the 10am-11:15 margin, so not too bad, just a bit of a pain with work generally. They were quite obliging though as during the two week wait I had a few scares and they would ask me to call in whenever for blood tests or extra scans. I guess it's hit n miss really. Sometimes you felt that they couldn't do enough for you and other times they weren't very forthcoming. Quite often you'd be called in within 5 mins of your appointment time, but sometimes it could be over run by over an hour....maybe longer!! So take that on board. 

Boo xxxxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi girls, is it okay to take antibiotics when your DR? As if there isn't enough to contend with, I now have tonsillitis! Great! Been feeling rough all weekend but now the white spots in the throat and feel like crap  . Xx


----------



## wales06

Ceri I think u can. But always best to ask. I'd give the clinic a call in the morning. Hope your feeling better soon xxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Wales I feel awful, really ill with it, darn tonsils! Plus I've had to go on sick leave which i didnt want to do just in case I need in with the ivf! Not that it matters as I don't have a limit but I don't like being off sick a lot , never mind!
Very quiet on here isn't it? Hope your all okay!
Xxx


----------



## jo1985

Ceri sending big cyber hug n.hoping feel btr soon cc


----------



## wales06

Oooo Ceri I can sympathise with you. I had mine out at 16 I missed so much school and had to wait 6 yrs till they would remove them. I hope u feel better soon did u get antibiotics?  I got bad af pains but no show yet.      Congrats Jo on finding out u have a boy bean .  Have u got any favourite names xx.  My bro and sil had their 3 mth scan today. I hope next time its my turn .  It is very quiet on hear where is everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Thanks girls, feeling a tad better I suppose but still having difficulty swallowing. Yeah I did get antibiotics after gp knows I'm on ivf and he have them to me.
I've been on suprecur now for 11 days but no af? Now normally I would be due on tomorrow in a normal cycle and I do have sore boobs...but no where near as sore as they usually are so something must be working and I do have the cramping feeling. I got another week of dr yet but when do you have af? Is it normally when you normally have it or should it be after a week of injecting or something?
Xx


----------



## ceri_gl

Just rang the clinic she said it was fine and will prob happen over the weekend. I also asked about the penicillin and she said it was fine and it's better that I am well PHEEEW!!  x


----------



## wales06

I'm sure you'll be fine Ceri and feeling better in no time. Its just hard when your in unknown territory is'nt it. . Xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all. Really sorry I haven't been on here for a while , I have been following though. I will do personals when I read through more!, Wales I just remembered I didnt text you back the other week, I am so sorry  ,
I hope your arm is getting better. Ceri hope the down regging is going ok. 
AFM well as some of you know I have had a crap few weeks, my aunt died, then my friend died and last Sunday my uncle died in his sleep, it never rains but it pours      . 
Hopefully from now there will be no more bad news, onwards and upwards! Well I am still waiting for AF to turn up it wil be two weeks this wk since the last prostrap, I only have a few dhea left so I phoned Liverpool and explained that Cardiff had prescribed them for me, they said phone Cardiff first which I did and they are doing me another script for them which I can pick up this week. So really I am just waiting for AF then my drug appt in Liverpool and then start jabbing on day 23. We have usually booked holiday by now but hopefully will go in three months time!!!! I am back to positive thinking fr now! Was my birthday last week and my 38th year is going to be the best!!!I have to believe I will be pregnant when my brother is home from oz for Christmas         . Have a lovely day all xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Did your af come? Sometimes it can be late of dr. The latest mine came was day 14 of dr

Blinky so sorry to hear your sad news. My nan died while I was starting my last ivf cycle, I think she had a word with the big man upstairs and made our dream come true.


----------



## wales06

Evening ladies  i need help.
I've got my follow up after bfn tomorrow and im panicing incase i forget to ask something that i should.
Can you tell some common questions just incase i dont have them wrote down already.  thankyou  

Binky, you've had a rough time lately hun.  Things can only get better for you now    I thought your last prostrap was last month


----------



## binkyboo

Hi wales it was I should have had it last wk but didn't , sorry my fault confusing!!!!Hope it goes well tomorrow. Xx


----------



## jo1985

Wales all the best for follow up xx


----------



## wales06

Thanks girls. Seen arianna I'm on the 9 mth waiting list for second go.  Same dose as before. 450 menopur but I will dr instead of prostrap.  I'm seeing mr G on 2nd june and back to ivf wales 10 july. They will fast track because of the endo so I will start tx within a mth of my operation.  There was no obvious reason why it didn't work.  So back on the waiting game but at least I can get a bit of positivity back .  Binky I'll start af dancing for you lol.    How's everyone else getting on. Sorry its brief but on my phone off for a bite to eat xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binky - hope AF turned up

Wales - great to hear you sounding positive again Hun and always good to have a plan


----------



## binkyboo

Wales that is fab news, we are almost mirror image of each other ! Thanks Mrs T, still waiting!!xx


----------



## ceri_gl

Wales glad your meeting went ok.
Binky gosh you have had an awful time  
I'm not doing too bad thanks getting sick of it now to tell you the truth and feeling a bit apprehensive about my scan on monday I don't know what to expect? Also I'm now worrying about 2 jabs a night. I'm really tired too.
Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## kara76

Wales glad your follow up went well. Arrianna is lovely.


----------



## wales06

Evening all,  Kara i love your picture of Tyler Moo she looks adorable    Yeah Arrianna was great she did'nt make me feel bad or stupid for asking all of my questions and basically asked what i wanted to do for the next tx.  

Binky we are quite similar,  I asked about the pain i was in after EC and she explained that coz my ovary was so high and large they could not drain all the follies so i probably started to ovulate   Im still dancing for you.        I rand to leave a message for Mr G's secretary today and she's on long term leave so it's Rebecca now.  I was looking at my appt on the 11 june (not the 2nd as i posted prev) and it says its with Mr Penketh.  I have heard he's good but really want to see Mr G after last time  

Ceri The other needle is apparently smaller than the first so it will be peeps squeak for you, just stay positive hun and think of the happy ending       

Mrs T did things start for you yesterday, i hope so     

Jo baby bean is looking really big now i think its sooo amazing it seems like yesterday you were posting with your bfp  

afm im off to nevill hall tomorrow to either have my plaster removed or a half arm plastered for another two weeks.  Im really fed up of it now, i can't get half of my clothes on or drive anywhere.   Anyway keep your fingers crossed for me girls,  i cant wait to have a good scratch


----------



## skyblu

Wales,
Glad your appoitment went well and just to say I have had many dealings with Mr Penketh and he is just as good as Mr G,
just not as funny. 

How you doing Mrs Thomas?

Skyblu.xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hello Ladies..... I'm Back! 
Have I missed you all. I've been reading through and wow so much been happening!
I've been a little tad upset and Been going through a real tuff time of it all lately and wasn't in the right frame of mind to chat and post on here. 
Me and DP of 10years went through an awful time a few weeks ago and decided to split. My whole world came crashing down, panic set in and it made me quite ill.
Also the IVF treatment become a worry as it's so near our 2nd cycle. It made me feel very empty thinking that our chance of having a baby would now end.
After DP finally chatted and opened up, went to the doc's, found out he has Post traumatic stress disorder from loosing his mum 2 years previous. 
So after alot of talks and more talks...***we are finally back together****    ( TMI: making up is quite pro-active too, lots of BMS and improvement on libido)
Now we know what the problem is, we can deal with it. Drink has been quashed too, as that don't help! I don't drink, but he likes a beer. When your clouded by alcohol it can so damage your rational thinking!
Anyway, We are now stronger than ever. Funny how life kicks you when your down, but slowly mother nature finds her way to heal life's upsets and misfortune!
IVF is July 3rd....spoke to Jodie today. She has kindly getting the clinic to perscribe another lots of DHEA as mine are about to run out soon. Pick them up next week. 

Why on earth has the clinic moved next to maternity?! When Jodie explained where they are now, I just burst out laughing in shock. She said, yes, it's not really the best place is it? NOPE IT'S NOT!!!!
I'm sure all you lovely ladies prob think the same to!

No personals today....Just wanted to say that Ness is back, doing a running man dance for you all.

Missed the lot of you!
MWAH xxx


----------



## jo1985

Ness sorry to hear had a rough time lovely to c u back n rarein to go again I'm wishing u all the very best hunny xxx


----------



## kara76

Oh ness u poor girl. So glad thing have been sorted.
The clinic use to be next to maternity until it was moved to out patients! They once have to open it for maternity patients to walk through as lifts were broke and 2 heavy pregnancy young ladies walked through rolling a cig! I was so not impressed and at the time we had questionaires about clinics location and I wrote this in my form


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie

Ness - great to see you back. So sorry you have been having such a rough time but great that you are back on track now.

Wales - I started my norethisterone earlier in the week, and should start stimms in just under two weeks, and counting

Skyblu - hi, how are you ? I'm doing ok, counting down to next treatment, can't wait.


----------



## wales06

Skyblu  thanks hun, i called today and spoke to his secretary and she said im seeing them both together so now thats made me worry.  I don't know there's no pleasing some people is there  

Ness so glad you've pulled through it hun, i know how it feels  Matt lost his dad 12mths ago this june and is completely closed about it. Till his had a drink and then it just seems to be aggression (not towards me thankfully).  But i can't get him to open up    At least your back on track now and the running man will help with the weight loss too, just don't go exhausting yourself xxx  

Ceri when do you start with the menopur now  

Well im out of plaster          i cant wait to get into the bath now and just submerge


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi girls, on my letter is still says suite 2? Where is maternity I'll get lost  
Wales I go for my first scan 9am Monday so providing everything is okay I assume I'll start it then. It's been 3 weeks now and I'm sick of it I feel like a sieve! I'm feeling really anxious about what's next too are the side effects on Stimms really bad? Xx


----------



## wales06

Ceri I did'nt really get any side effects and I was on max dose.  Just really tiredness and a bit uncomfortable towards the end.  The pessaries after EC are easy to insert but a bit messy if you use the front way.  Xxx


----------



## josiejo

Hi girls


Not been on in ages but thought I would pop by to see how you are all doing.


Ness, glad you have sorted everything out, sound like it has been a very stressful and upsetting time. It is complete madness that they have moved the clinic up there, I am sure that is where it was when I had my 1st ever appointment. One good thing though it that it is more private rather than the whole hospital seeing you sitting waiting on your appointment. Best of luck for your next cycle.


Wales, yay to the plaster coming off, must be a great relief. Glad your appointment went well, is the 9mth wait from now or from your last cycle? Best of luck for your appointment on the 2nd


Ceri, the stimms tend to take the edge off the dr drugs. I found I always got head aches when dr but they went as soon as I started stimms. I did however get hot flushes at night - it will all be worth it. I am not very good at directions but if you walk past the pharmacy until you get to the 2nd lot of stairs, go up those and then turn right and walk along that corridor and someone else will have to help me out from there. Best of luck on Monday


Hi Skyblu, how are things with you.


Hello Mrs T, you feeling excited about starting?


Binky, so sorry about the rubbish time you have been having. Well done on having such a great positive outlook on how this year will turn for you. Any sign of AF yet? Will you stay up in Liverpool for a few days?


AFM, had first consult at CRGW 2 weeks ago and I am already massively impressed and feel really positive as to how it will go. We are basically starting from scratch so I have had my AMH bloods repeated and dh is going tomorrow to do his bit and then we will be deciding what will be the best for us. Got my fingers crossed that all the vitamins and supplements dh has been popping has had some effect otherwise it will defo be donor sperm and more expense but we have already excepted that may be the answer and will be so worth it. The doctor suggested asking GP surgery to carry out some of the blood tests in order to save us some money, as they have been of no support so far we didn't hold out much hope but decided to write to them anyway, was over the moon to get a call on Monday to say they will do them for us - woop!! 


Will keep popping on to see how you are.


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Ness so sorry what's been happening but then so happy everything is back on track,! Wales glad you are out of plaster. It is a silly place for the clinic I went there mon as they prescribed me more dhea as same as ness they are running out. Jose glad you are impressed with crgw.Ceri good luck for Monday. AFM I have day off today as its my uncle'sfuneral later, but off out with the ladies tonight, non alcoholic bucks here I come!Catch you all later xx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi girls thanks for the good luck  ! Hope your all well and doing okay! 
Well..I was having my hair done yesterday and ran into my manager in work who I never see, I know he and his wife have had ivf so I mentioned it. He called me over this morning and said he would give me a week paid leave for free after et so I'm so glad i Mentioned it! His wife just rang me as well to see if I wanted any advice. She said she recommended having gestone injections after instead of pessaries, what have you opted for? She also said she had very bad ohss and was in hospital for a week but she does have pcos. How have you found the risks of ohss? Did they monitor you well...I'm worrying a bit about all that  xx


----------



## silverbird

Thanks to everyone who chipped in about scan timings.

Binky: what a horrible time, thinking of you 

Ness: How horrible I'm glad your back together and getting the help you need now.

Wales: glad your out of plaster now!


----------



## wales06

Ceri go up the stairs from the concourse, straight along the corridor to next flight of stairs on left. Up those and turn right along that corridor then its a left, you follow the signs for womens gyny and maternity.  upper groundfloor corridor c.  It was'nt that hard to find and we usually get lost. 
I had the pesseries not the gestone, all i know is its more injections in your bottom i think with quite big needles xx

Mrs T, your on countdown then. I hope your ok xx  

Binky i hope all went ok the other day for you, let's hope that was the last for a long time and you can look forward now  

Josie  Good luck hun it all sounds positive for you xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Morning ladies,
Just been into ivfwales. The clinic is much more private and easy to find. Got more DHEA at last. I didnt see any preg women in maternity whilst passing. Lol
Hope your all good.xx


----------



## wales06

I thought it was better Ness at least your not sat in a corridor with a big ivf sign over your head .    Good luck for today Ceri let us know how it goes xx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi I actually preferred the clinic today too and I didn't see any pregnant women either...thank god!! So quiet in there only me and hubby, another lady and another partner! Good to go at 9am!
Well it went really well I saw Donna, she scanned me and my womb was really thin so the suprecur has done its job. She said there were lots of dark patches on my right ovary but not so many on my left one so she might prefer me to go on 225 iu instead of the 150 iu they originally said and they would scan me tuesday. So i said i was concerned about ohss she said i should be fine as im not at risk per say but it could happen and she would get back to me as it all had to be discussed. They don't want to do my EC until after the bank hol either so got another delay. Anyway she rang earlier and said yeah do 225 iu but start Thursday instead of wednesday and they will scan me Monday just incase! Def having icsi to by the looks of things! 
Hope all okay! Xxx


----------



## wales06

Good news then Ceri at least you know what your doing now. Good luck for thurs night xx


----------



## ceri_gl

Thanks Wales I think it was Debbie not Donna does that sound right? 
The needles are 29g which is what I cheated with with the help of my gp so I'm glad they are still teeny tiny ones!! Xxx


----------



## wales06

Yeah it's Debbie hun, she's lovely  xx. Good news on the needles too.  I done all mine myself. DH wanted to have a go but I could see it being payback for all the evil things I've done to him in the past lol xxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Ha ha I like that! I got massive issues with needles so hubby is doing it for me, he has been pretty good so far fair play. Although i have been a million times better than i thought i would be, im proud of myself! Is the last one really big? Xxx
Ps can your dh come in for EC? I read on some other pages that they're partners went in with them X


----------



## wales06

The last one is smaller and a pen style. I'm sure if you ask they might let him in with you, I never asked so not sure hun xx


----------



## jo1985

Ceri u ll b do spaced out during ec u won't realise if he s there or not. Plus wen u r havibg ec dp will b giving his sample xx


----------



## ceri_gl

What do they do? Is it like theatre where you have to wear those horrid open bummed things? Or can you wear your own nightie?
Fed up today woke up at 3 yesterday and 5 this morning with blinking hot sweats and can't go back to sleep afterwards  I'm just annoyed as i should be stimming by now, I've been dr now for 3 and a half weeks purely as they can't fit be in and now dont want to work the bank hol Monday...doesn't it matter about me  
Hope all okay with everyone gone quiet on here again? Xxx


----------



## wales06

Ceri you wear your own nightie hun. You go on a special chair with stirrups. I don't remember anything else. Everyone was going home after an hour or so I was ther nearly four lol I don't take well to any kind of anesthetic. I asked for a sick bowl b4 I went in and she laughed and said we don't have them up here as people are'nt normally bad. She put some of the little trays they carry their instruments on beside my chair. They soon found me some sick bowls when I got back lol but I did warn them. Everyone else I've spoke to has been fine though it supposed to make you relaxed and a little sleepy.  You'll be fine don't worry just keep positive and think of what you Will have at the end of it. Xxx


----------



## jo1985

ceri wear ur own nightie and take slippers ( u will get all this ingo before ec date hun x)
u go in a stirrup type chair nd they sedate u its like being totally spaced out or on one heck off a drinking bender i dont remember much first cycle second go i cried out a bit remember something happening but tey topped me . once u slept it off u wake up and once been to the toilet u r usually ok to go home so looking at 1-2 hours max for most people.  really hope ec goes well n u get a bumper crop.

jo n bean xxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Thanks and congrats jo just noticed your expecting!   
Well first Menopur out of the way, it stings more than the suprecur, not the needle but the solution. Do they give you more each time you go? Only they have me a box with 600iu in and a box with 1200iu in, if I'm on 225iu that's not enough for 2 weeks  
Xx


----------



## jo1985

Ceri yeah wen u go for scan s tell them what s left n they ll precribe more. I had the 600+1200iu box and had more during scan appt . All will b ok good luck.
Thanks for congrats got pg on second go so worth the emotional rollacoaster x


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, hope everyone is enjoying the sun. How is it going Ceri?, still no AF for me, grrrrr! X


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi Binky I'm not too bad thanks yeah loving the sun!!! Me and dh went away for the weekend, it was fab   ! I don't think this menopur is working I've been on it since Thursday and I can't feel anything going on...apart from 2 big spots I got on my face - had fab skin on suprecur! 
I'm going for a scan tomorrow so will see...I'm scared.
Binky what's your story I remember you stopping prostap but not sure what dhea is 
   Xxx


----------



## binkyboo

I am sure it is working its doing it's job inside  . I had a negative cycle in march 2010, they only got 1egg as they couldn't access one ovary because of my endo. The one egg didnt fertilise so our dream ended there  . On my follow up it was suggested I had more surgery to mobilise my ovaries and reduce endo, I had that in jan  this year but they couldn't do as much as they wanted to and then Mr G suggested I get referred to Liverpool women's hospital for my next cycle as they do ec via lap under general anaesetic. They put me on prostrap to stop period whilst waiting for referral and the dhea they put me in can hopefully increase the quantity and quality of eggs, I have been on that now for over three months so hopefully it has done the job. My appt in Liverpool was really good and I am now just waiting for AF so I can get started! Good luck for tomorrows Scan.   xxx


----------



## wales06

Hi Binky, I'm sure af will show up soon xxxx.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow Ceri I bet you'll have a big surprise and there will be lots of little follies growing. What time is your scan xxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Wales its at 9am, hope your right. How are you?  
Binky thank you,  hope it all works out and your af shows up soon. the times we didnt want to see it but when treatment is looming we can't wait! I used to be under mr g, he has left ivf Wales now though or so they told me, he was great when he thought I had a problem but when I was okay we never saw him again he kept shipping us off to different people   . Liverpool is a long way to go but it'll be worth it


----------



## Nessybaby

Good luck Ceri with your scan. Thinking of you  
Hope everyone is ok? 
No news with me....but keeping up with this thread and it's very quiet on here. 
Mwah xx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi girls,
Just got home was quick today! I've got 10 follies 5 on each side. They are still a but small but I'm I only started on Thursday and my womb is still thin but Early days. Got to go back Wednesday now. I'm a bit positive not sure really just hope they grow. She was unsure why they started me so cautiously as my amh is 15. Dildo cam was really uncomfortable today don't know if I was sat awkward or it's my ovaries 
Hope your all okay!!
Xxxxx


----------



## wales06

It was prob where things are working up there hun I remember it being like that.  Never heard it called that before lol. 10 is great just make sure your eating lots of protein now make sure they are good quality .    Ness you must be on count down now is'nt it beginning of july xxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Yeah I'm vegetarian so protein is hard for me, I'm going to have a protein shake now and I have had some quorn and a bit of cheese. I'll have to get some nuts in too! Ha ha yeah all the girls on the first time ivf forum call it that, it made me laugh!
Xxx


----------



## jo1985

Ceri drink plenty water too hun ten is good be surprised how wuick they catch up over a few days x


----------



## ceri_gl

Im trying to drink water, just had a protein shake really suprised it hasnt come bck up yet, it was vile  . Dh gone out to buy me some ready made chocolate protein shakes now and bars! Can you get more follicles as time goes on? My friend said she didnt have 10 until the end she had less at the beginning? On a more disgusting note i just had a gross amount of ewcm, apparently its a good sign....who knows  Xx


----------



## wales06

What's ewcm?  I'm prob being dull, you can still make more hun. Just keep drinking the water and harvest some nuts. I used to have to chew them then swallow with somw water I'm not a big fan only of salted peanuts lol xxx


----------



## ceri_gl

You know the egg white mucus that they always go on about when trying to spot ovulation. Don't worry Hun there are loads of codes on here people use and I don't know what the heck they are   lol!!! Xxx


----------



## wales06

Ceri good luck for tomorrow hun I hope they have been growing nicely. Can't wait to hear your progress xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Good luck Ceri. I so hope it all goes well x


----------



## ceri_gl

Thanks! Well I have 21 follicles today!!! Some are still small like 6 and 7mm but some are 10 and 12mm so they upped me to 300 iu and got to go back Friday as they got to be careful I don't over do it. No wonder I've been feeling so unwell! 
It's our 4th wedding anniversary today too, going to save celebrating until the weekend though as working until 7 tonight 
Hope all okay lots of love and hugs! Xxx


----------



## jo1985

Whoop ceri fab news hun great improvement when's ec??


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi jo
It's supposed to be next Wednesday, was Monday but then the whole bank hol thing so they started my drugs a few days later, but yeah Wednesday so far!
You had 17 follicles did you feel uncomfortable? I got a week to go yet and I feel stuffed and bloated, can't be bothered to eat to be honest as I'm full! I feel like a chicken I'll be clucking next! Makes you feel a bit queasy too, I sailed thought the suprecur apart from tiredness and headaches at the start but this menopur is def working around me! Xxx


----------



## jo1985

The last few days b4 ec was uncomfortable but I was still horseriding lol so bobbing round was not helping. I felt more bloated keep up the fluifs and protein and also hot water bottle on tummy every night help them grow. All the luck in the world hun and just think all these drugs are worth it in the end x


----------



## ceri_gl

I'm so hot in the night jo what with this lush weather I think they are really warm lol! Thanks for the advise!!! Xxx


----------



## wales06

Congrat's Ceri thats fab news, won't be long now i hope this week flys by and you don't get too uncomfortable xxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hope you are all okay, it was packed down there this morning!
Afm well felt crap last night which ended up in me passing out!! I had a scan this morning and told them so I had bloods done and just waiting on the results now. Typical I sailed through the suprecur, but I've never been very good with hormones!! I have got fluid behind my ovary so will have to see what they put my dose too may have to go back tomorrow! I'm not going to work today now, I feel better but I can't stare at a computer until 6pm especially given the fainting last night, I'll take it easy and drink and drink and drink! 
I didn't even ask how many follicles in total, Jodie counted then all but Debbie only counts the big ones. There were 14 big good looking ones but lots of smaller ones which is what they have to watch as they don't want them to grow!

Xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Ceri take it easy, drink lots and IM sure all will be good.
Wales, hows you?
Its very quiet on here lately!? 

Hi to all you girls....hope everthing is ok.
Ness xx


----------



## wales06

Take it easy now ceri. I never lasted as long as they wanted me too the pain was too much. I think it was more down to the size of my ovaries though.  Keep drinking hun and hang on in there not long to go now xxx Ness how are you doing hun,  I'm not plastered any more lol. But its still really painful but don't want to go back as enjoying the freedom too much.  I got my appt a wl monday its with Mr G and Mr P. I've just come in from a sober night out and I have to say I'm 33 and felt 63. There was loads of young ones starting trouble. I just feel far too old for all that now I just wanted to come home to my pjs and bed. What we all up to over the long weekend. I got dh.rugby awards tomorrow night I'm on top table sat next to scott quinnell. I was drinking water but there's wine on the tables so I don't know how long I will hold out lol.  Wine makes me ill though it's evil. Anyway I'm going on abit now.  I hope everyones ok. XxxxxxxxxxX


----------



## ceri_gl

Ha ha Wales snap! Wine is the evil queen with me too! I feel like that I'm 31 next week and I'd rather stay on the sofa watching tv these days! I'm drinking 2 litres a day I know they say 3 but I'm only 4 foot 11 and weigh 8 stone so that's a lot of water for me!
I haven't had a drink for ages but your not in treatment now so a little won't hurt you I'm sure  its a treat, god I woul pd have loved a glass last week in that sun......me and dh are only drinking Bavaria lager 0% it's actually okay!
It is painful towards the end, keep getting shooting pains down my one leg and stomach twinges and I'm full of wind which I think I causing the sick feeling. The jabs are killing now too I dread them, hopefully only 4 days to go. Although my diets been crap as I've felt so sick I don't hold much hope that they will be good quality 
Have a good weekend all xxxx


----------



## wales06

Well it's nearly 6pm and I'm just beginning to feel right again after last night. That's it now I think I'm a tee totaler again .  Time to get back on track.  Has anybody been to a street party today?  Its a shame about the weather


----------



## ceri_gl

Eeks got EC Wednesday 10 am! Got 14 or 16 big ones and about 6 nearly big ones so could have 20 eggs she said I had a lot of smaller ones too but they aren't big enough. Got tablets as had a lot of fluid behind the ovary so I'm now at risk of ohss. Got my hcg at 10 pm tonight. I'm now officially sh**ting myself both for egg collection and if it doesn't work  
Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ceri - good luck for trigger tonight and for EC on Wednesday. Really no need to worry about EC, they take really good care of you. Take care of yourself to try and avoid the OHSS - I'm sure theyve given you great advice


----------



## wales06

good luck Ceri for EC, theres nothing to worry about. It was the only time my dh showed any emotion.  He started to cry just before going into the room when the embryologist was talking to us.  I just found it amazing.  Remember to take a camera in with you so you can take a picture of them on the screen before they insert them.  
Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## wales06

Hey Mrs T just noticed your post, hows things going ?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Wales - im ok thanks, on day 6 of stimms today so hoping for EC early next week


----------



## jo1985

ceri got luck for ec hope u get a bumper crop.  its really fine u ll be soo spaced out u wont know its happening ,, enjoy the drugs xx
mrs t whoo hoo nice to c u hope stimming going okxxx 

thinking off u all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ceri - good luck for tomorrow, let us now how it goes. Hope you are taking care of yourself


----------



## wales06

Woooo Go Mrs T, your coming along nicely then.  

Good luck for tomorrow Ceri  

evening everyone else xxxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Thank you all, I'll post tomorrow. Been I'll today think its the cabergoline tablets.....horrendous!
Xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Good luck for tomorrow Ceri, to be honest I can't remember much about it! Mrs T hope it's all going ok. AFM still no AF getting impatient now!!!xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Good luck Ceri for tomorrow!
Mrs T yey your tx is going good. Hope ur well.

Hello everyone


----------



## ceri_gl

....well I won't say it was pleasant! Took the guy 3 attempts to put the needle in my hand nearly passed out in the end lol! EC is uncomfortable isn't it! I didn't feel that out of it and felt quite a lot although but cant really remember it that much. They got 13 eggs so they want to do half Icsi half ivf just to see if that's why we aren't getting pregnant. Got the gel not the pessaries is that as good? Felt okay after it, time to go home and I felt queasy but okay, well got downstairs and thought oh dear I feel really sick luckily ran into Debbie who took me into the toilet where I had projectile vomit....nice! Felt a right idiot so typical of me. He gave me anti sickness too! 
Anyway hope your all good p....mrs t you've waited along time for af! What's tx? I read it and never on wow what it is!
Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ceri - sorry to hear you didn't have a great experience, I was totally out of it and didn't feel a thing, I guess everyone is different. 13 eggs is a brilliant result though, well done. I hope the call comes nice and early tomorrow. 

It's not me waiting for AF, it's Binkyboo. Hope it turns up soon Binky. Tx is treatment.

Nessy - hi, I'm ok thanks. Hope you are good too


----------



## wales06

Ceri 13 is brilliant well done  

Ness not long now  

Binky what you playing at girl, you need to start throwing some dance moves  

Well i've had a hectic day in work, we really pay for having two days closed.  So bath and bed i think xxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi ya just had the call, on the ivf we got 3 out of 6 and on the Icsi only 2 out of 5, got to go back Saturday at 10am. I'm really deflated I wanted them to get to blast, dh answered the phone so don't know what grade they are or anything and very much doubt whether they can freeze any of them, I've left a message to ring me back and will ask. Convinced it won't work now,  knew 13 was an unlucky number  xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Ceri 5 is a good number Hun, just take it easy and relax now for sat. Xxx


----------



## jo1985

Ceri 5 is fab number I only had 7 out off my 10 n one is now my little bean growing away inside me kicking like hell gota stay positive only takes one x all best for transfer xxx 

Binky good god girl get shaking that booty or wear sone white knicky noos get that af going. Lol

Mrs t hi hope all ok


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ceri - hope you are feeling better now. 5 is a good number and many don't get that far on first IVF so try and stay positive and remember the cliche - it only takes one. Best of luck for Saturday


----------



## Nessybaby

Ceri - thats ace news. Hope your feeling alot better now. Sorry the ec was a little uncomfortable, but I'm sure you can rest up and it will all be worth it. Hope Saturday goes well, thinking of you  

Binky - hope af doesn't hinder you too much...  

Hi to everyone else.  
I'm counting the weeks now until 2nd tx plan. Trying to loose weight like mad before the dreaded BMI weight test. eak....it does my head in!  

hugs to all x


----------



## wales06

Ceri good luck for saturday hun, I can't get to my computer till sun night so can't message.  Remember your camera its amazing. Xxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Thanks girls. Can I just ask was the camera okay given that it may not work? Don't want it to upset me later.....
Oh dear I have the worst wind pain, I had it yesterday but hadn't eaten much the day before so thought it was that, but it's still there today. I'm in agony...plus I can't go to the 'toilet' . Is this normal or should I ring?
Xxxx
Oh and it's my birthday today, just what I want to be full of pain lol! Xxx


----------



## jo1985

Happy birthday ceri x


----------



## wales06

Happy birthday ceri,  hope today goes well xxxXxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ceri - belated Happy Birthday. Hope ET went well and you are resting up being pampered


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi ya oh well I'm now in my 2ww!! Had 2 put back 1 was good, the fragmentation was really good but the symmetry was a bit iffy and 1 was a morula which was a 3 day egg that had done so well it was classed as a 4 day egg...it looked like a as couldn't see the cells, so fingers crossed!  Couldn't freeze any though which is why I had the other one put in too no point in destroying it. They are keeping the others toll Monday but can't see them being any good as they are very slow cells. How come aft having 20 plus follicles I only get 2 tidy embryos.......god this ivf is hard!!!
Thankfully the wind has eased today, couldn't hardly walk yesterday. Honestly my laparoscopy pain was nothing compared to this wind its awful!
How are you all? Good luck for tomorrow Wales!!! Xxxxx


----------



## wales06

Thanks Ceri,  take it easy for a couple of days now.  Are you off work ?  Sounds like you got two good ones so its fingers crossed and positive thinking now hun when is your test date xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ceri - congrats on being pupo

Wales - good luck for your appt tomorrow


----------



## wales06

Thanks Mrs T,  how you coming along xxx


----------



## wales06

OOOOoooooo im annoyed,  went for my appt and seen a young girl who was training !!!!
Had a scan which Mr G did pop in for but they said my ovaries look ok apart from the left being fixed (in other words stuck!)  I tried explaining that the endo was in my uterus when doing ET but he just kept going on about my ovaries.
So anyway im back to see arianna on the 10 of july now, i have been put on the second tx list from february, the list is 9 months waiting but they said they would HOPEFULLY fast track me.  So im thinking somewhere between 8/14 weeks i hope.
I did find out that my right tube or rather half a right tube is still with me although damaged and leaking, if i were them i would have just whipped it out it's no use to me like that.
Anyway sorry for my ranting, how's everyone doing?
Boo  bet your getting bigger now hun, hope your being looked after well
Jo  Sorry i did'nt reply hun but thank you for messaging me back hows little bean doing
Mrs T how far are you now
Binky any sign of af yet, did you go to the last meeting? i still could'nt drive so missed it.
Ceri  Hope you staying sane hun coz your only at the beginning lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - sorry you were disappointed with your appt but great that you are on the list and hope you don't have to wait too long. Thanks for asking, I had EC today and got 8 eggs - much less than last two cycles so hoping the quality makes up for quantity


----------



## wales06

Me too Mrs T I hope they are super duper quality for you xxxx.    Ness I missed you off my previous post hun I am sorry. Love the new hair colour  u still sticking to your diet. Xxxx.


----------



## ceri_gl

Well done mrs t! Hope they are fab eggs! 
Wales I've been there myself and it's bloody annoying! Wonder if it was the same girl I saw she had dark hair? This was my major gripe with mr g he just passes the buck and doesn't listen. Did you say you went to llandough to see him or ivf Wales....don't get why they say he doesn't work there if it was ivf Wales. Good news though great to be on the list!! They told me they wouldn't do ivf with a leaky ovary the liars! That was the time they frightened me to death before my laparoscopy honestly thought I'd wake up with a full hysterectomy the way they were going on, and in the end nothing was even blocked! Grrrr xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Mrs t whoop for having ec 8 is good quality over quanity praying its ur tiime xx


----------



## ceri_gl

Well what an eventful day, couldn't breathe at all last night thought about going to a&e but decided it try and take loads of asthma pump. Didn't really help much and woke this morning much the same, rang ivf and Jodie said come straight down. So anyway they scanned me and I have worse ohss now the fluid is in my chest, they did bloods too. Grace asked if I wanted to be admitted but if I was they couldn't really do anything for me it's just a time thing but if I was concerned she would get me a bed. Well I am concerned as I can't breathe properly but who wants to be in hospital? So anyway got a weeks worth of clexane injections...and I thought I was past the needles  and got to keep on with the cabagoline and go back everyday jodie said it was a good job i rang. Honestly if it doesn't work first time I can't see me having another pop for a long time, it's one thing after the other ........lots of sobs 
Hope your all okay xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ceri - I'm so sorry to hear you have been poorly. Hopefully it will all be worth it soon. Big hugs


----------



## jo1985

Ceri sorry to hear ur poorly u rwaly r having a rough ride really hope end result is worth it all hun . Glad they keeping eye on u . All best x


----------



## kara76

Ceri you poor girl. If it gets worst make sure you tell them as they sometimes have to drain fluid. It would also gets worst in pregnancy


----------



## skyblu

Mrs T well done and good luck for ET.

Ceri, hope you feel better soon and good luck for ET.

Wales, sorry you didn't have a good app with Mr G, but lets hope you wont have long to wait for your second attempt of IVF.

Skyblu.xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Ladies, 

Mrs T - yey your EC was good, all the best for ET. Always thinking of you! The lady with all the wise wisdom and lovely encouragement! x

Ceri - poor you luvly, you seem to be having a rough time of it all. I so hope your now better and things are moving in the right direction. I suffer with Asthma, was only diagnosed 5 years ago, so really know how you must be feeling with the breathing. It's a horrible feeling. I hope they dont have to drain any fluid off you neither. Oh love, I so hope your ok. Lets have all fingers and toes crossed for the little embies snuggleing up and doing their magic. x

Wales - oh hun, I'm sorry Mr G didnt give you the attension and understanding. I hope everything is well? Thanks for asking about me  when do you start tx? I'm a little lost with you saying 8/14 weeks? is that from now and until you start tx again? x

Me - well, only a few more weeks for tx planning 2nd cycle. I'm finding the dieting stressful as I have put on a few pounds and trying to shift them is making me stress even more, which won't help me or the coming tx. I simply dread the BMI check and possibly not getting approved to have the cycle on nhs. I've now resorted to a 'shake' diet...a bit like lighter life. I'm ratty as can be too....had 2 af's this month aswell. What's that all about? Never in my life have I had that! So that stressed me out. 
My hair colour, hummmmm I'm naturally dark brown, but as the dreaded greys are here, When I put on a light brown shade it goes even darker and I want to be a lighter brown. 
Anyway, on a brighter note, I found 2 Mulberry bags...Yes 2....in a charity shop near where I work yesterday. I was so excited I skipped down the street after buying them both with the biggest grin on my face! Small things in life eh? lol
I'm taking the DHEA and vits still. People in work clock me doing so at lunch time and must think I'm a right hypercondricate! (can't spell it) They don't ask, but I know they are wondering why. 

Skyblu - hun, you ain't been on here for a while, everything ok? What's been happening then? lovely to see you here x 

Hi to everyone else on this thread. Where are you all 

ness xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ceri - how are you doing? Hope you are feeling better

Nessy - I am soooo jealous of your Mulberry handbag finds, I guess you'll be in that charity shop regularly from now on, lol

Skyblu - thanks. Hope you get your panel date soon 

Yep, I'm pupo for the 10th time! ET went well so it's everything crossed and the lovely 2ww to look forward to


----------



## wales06

Congrats Mrs T, enjoy your 2wks and let's hope this will be the last wait for you.  Ceri how you feeling now hunny, hope your better.    Ness its prob the stress playing havoc with your af. You need to chill out a bit hun. ( I know easier said than done). I been up my bro's today and my sil was talking about her 20 wk scan in 2wks time which means mine would have been next wk. So been feeling a bit flat tonight.  Ness the timing was from now for starting next tx (fingers crossed).  I'm lay in bed now listening to the rain pounding on the conservatory roof and its quite relaxing. Skyblu. Thanks for your comments hun,  I hope everyones alright and tucked up nice and snug. Night Night xxx


----------



## skyblu

Well done Mrs T, I am praying and hoping this is the one for you i will be thinking of you and I really hope when I come back on here in 2 weeks you will be very much preggers    

Nessy, I agree with wales chill out and af will soon be knocking, if not ask them to give you something to bring it on they did with me when I reached day 60 and still nothing!!!!!!!!!!!

AFU - we have had our panel date , mind you this is the fourth one and we are hoping this one wont get cancelled again 
I am not going to say when it is as we have had so many set backs I feel jinx, but I will let you know the outcome.

Good luck ladies and i will be thinking of you all.

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## wales06

Skyblu. Good luck with your panel I really hope it all works out for you, I'm sure it will  xxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi girls, I'm still the same really but no worse. Been back down t see Grace everyday for scans and bloods and still got fluid. I've got to go Monday now and they will do a test which I'm dreading as I just don't feel any different so think its not worked  I assume she wants to do one as if I'm not preg they know it won't get any worse but if I am they will still need to monitor me.
Mrs t that's fab, how many did you have put back? Good luck!!! 
Nessy hope all goes well with the diet ready for you treatment!!
Wales how are you feeling now?
Xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Mrs T, wishing you all the luck in the world xxx

Skyblu, how exciting you have your panel date, I really hope things go smoothly now after all your ups and downs, have everything crossed for you xxx

Ceri, sorry you have been having a rough time, best of luck for your test 

Good luck to you all x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sarah - thanks  xxx

Ceri - ooh, not long to wait then, good luck for Monday

Skyblu - really hope your panel goes ahead, keep us posted


----------



## wales06

Mrs T. Hope your feeling ok xx.            Ceri. Omg won't be long now I bet your excited and frightened at the same time. Bless you I'll be keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx.                  Afm I'm off to cornwall on monday for 5 nights so praying that the rain stays away, never been before we usually go to devon if staying in the uk.      XXXxxxXXX


----------



## ceri_gl

Thanks girls not very optimistic had af like cramps all day and just not feeling at all confident.
Where you off Wales? We are off to padstow in a few weeks for 10 days, killing me not going abroad this year but we bought a new caravan so going to make plenty of use of that instead! We love devon too though especially woolacombe! Have a fab time!! 
Mrs t how are you feeling?   xxx


----------



## wales06

Hey Ceri, stay positive hun its a bit early for af cramps. Its prob just your embies getting settled in.  Were off to St Ives. It will be a change and I'll be glad of the break.  What time is your apt on Monday. I hope I get a reception there so I can log on and see your Good news xxxxxx


----------



## newmum

Hi all

just popping by to catch up on all your journeys

Good Luck Mrs T I am keeping everything crossed for you

Nessy  not long to go now

good luck skyblu

sorry such a short post just passing by

best wishes to you all

nm2b x (one-day)


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Ceri and mrs t hope the 2ww is goin well. Wales hope u ok, hi to everyone. Only a quick one, I am still waiting for AF I had my last AF mid march and last prostrap 2 April (monthly jab) is this length about right as starting to get concerned never wanted my period so much!!!xxxxx


----------



## wales06

Binky. If april was your last jab I'd say it will show prob end of this month beginning of next. Mine always missed a month after. Xxx.        Ceri good luck for tomorrow hun I'm I'll be thinking of you let me know how you get on xxxxxxx


----------



## wales06

Morning everyone. Well I'm in cornwall and the weather is gorgeous. The caravan site is lovely only trouble is I think we must be the only couple without children. So we'll be venturing out tonight I think . Ceri how are you hun I have sent you a message I hope you revieved it xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wales06

My it's quiet in here. Hope everyones ok. Xxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hope your enjoying yourself Hun! Xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hey ladies, hope everyone is ok? Only a quick one to say AF HAS ARRIVED!!! Never thought I would be so glad! Got appt in Liverpool 10th July and start dr 12july!!! Xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Binky whoop I'm soooooo happy af has arrived and u be getting going soon xx


----------



## wales06

Binky at last my legs were getting tired from all the dancing . Glad your on the move now hun xxx.  Ceri how you feeling hun xx. Its raining today but still nice to be away. We're going to stop off at a hotel somewhere tomorrow night, might as well make the most of it xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binky - woohoo, at last. Great news that you have your dates


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks all, feeling a bit crappy today AF is being a right diva!!!! Off till tues so just going to chill. Hope everyone's ok. Xxxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Binky well done on getting af sorry it's bad, after my bfn mine is being a right cow! My otd isn't till Monday but obviously my blood test Monday was neg and af came tues/wed so should I ring for a follow up?

Booked in to an open day at crgw too next month. Me and dh decided 9 months is too long and from what I've researched it's prob longer than 9 months in reality, so going to maybe give it a try down there then see what happens. It's really disheartening when you talk to girls who have had a bfn and they only have to wait 3 months to try again, 9 seems a lifetime away for me at the moment. I'm getting there though, I tell you I'm a damn site stronger than I give myself credit for!!

Hope your all well, mrs t hope your keeping well lots of luck to you!! Wales enjoy your last night away hun!!
Lots of love Ceri xxxx


----------



## wales06

Binky my appt is on the 10 july too, but only hoping I might get some dates. Won't be holding my breath.  Ceri my af came day before otd so they took my reult then but do like u to call on your date. But as they've done a test for you it won't hurt to give them a call. You will pull through hun and it's surprising how strong we all are without realizing it. I'm glad your getting plan B into action xxx.    Afm last night of my hols and we've stopped at torquay. And where am I ...... Gala bingo!!!! As if I don't feel old enough lol. Xxxxx


----------



## wales06

I take it back, I won £150 .  Been feeling rough though back home in bed with my h/water bottle now. Af gone but pain stayed with me had the same last month too. Seems like the evil endo is striking back.   Hope everyones ok, xxxxXXXxxxx


----------



## wales06

Ceri I've sent u a pm but done it on my phone so not sure if you've had it xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

eve ladies, 
How we all doing!? Anyone else suffering the footie? Well no news with me, just counting down the days until we go for our tx planning day round 2.  roll on 3rd July. 
Debbie was right about the side effects of DHEA tho, thinning hair and loss with a spotty face! Won't be long tho until I can give the tablets a rest. Fingers crossed it will help. I so hope we can go for the next cycle. My weight is still just on the cusp of the bmi scale. It's doing my head in! 
Anyway hows it all going ladies?
WOW - WALES you won £150!!!! how fantastic. We all mock bingo, but then it's the best thing ever when there's a win eh? lol
Ceri - I didn't realise you had a BFN recently hun, I'm so sorry! I'm just catching up with all the posts. Good luck with the open day with crgw
Binky - hope AF isn't being too much of a witch. Hope your well
NM2B - Hello lovely!!! Great to see you've popped on to give us all well wishes. Back at ya too!  
Mrs. T - any news? it's been a while since we've chatted.

To any one I've missed out, HELLLOOOOoooo! Keep us all up to date with progress and life. xxx  

Much Love, ness


----------



## binkyboo

Hey all. Ceri, I must also apologise as I didn't realise you had had a bfn, big big hugs for you (((((((( ))))))))))).
Wales have you spent your money on something nice?, Ness nice to hear from you, thinking of the dhea I have been having a few more spots than normal, didn't think why?!! My hair is so so thick it would be a miracle to thin that! AFM  AF has almost disappeared now, so getting excited but also nervous. I have stocked up on nuts an pineapple juice but can't remember why?!!! I have had a nice few days off work and don't go back until tuesday! Anyway speak soon all. Xxxx


----------



## wales06

Hey girlies its all getting exciting again for you two won't be long now Woo Woo xx.  I spent my money on a dress from coast as I'm off to a summer ball on the 14th. Ness what you been eating hun to lose weight, I been trying but its not working think its coz my tummys so swollen though. I look like I'm about 8 mths gone at the moment. I need to go food shopping tonight but think I'll send dh on his own.  Xxxxx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi girls don't worry I didn't really come out and say, I find it a bit hard admitting it. Today was my otd, didn't bother testing no point, I waited until they were closed to leave a message...chicken! I just said you've already done a test which was negative and I had my af last Tuesday so can you just send me a follow up appointment lol! I don't know its like the end of the chapter today i would have been officially pregnant if it had worked but im not so I'm feeling really down tonight, plus dh is in Germany with work and i could do with a hug to be honest  . 
Nessy and binky not long for you now! What's dhea? What is it for?
Wales I am sure you are exaggerating I bet you look fine! I've eaten so much crap this weekend I have to slow down!
Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just to let you all know we have had another BFN. We we absolutely gutted and feel like its gonna take a while to pick ourselves up this time. Even for someone as strong and stubborn as me this is just too much to take, it gets harder and harder every time. 

Wishing you all lots of luck in your journeys but I need some time out so not planning on being around for a while. If anyone needs me pm me and I'll get back to you. Thanks for your support this far.


----------



## ceri_gl

Oh god I'm so sorry mrs T. I don't know what to say to you as I know nothing helps, especially after all you have been through. Hope taking some time out helps and heals you. Sending you lots of love and     xxxx


----------



## newmum

Hi Mrs T, so sorry to hear your news, its exhausting stuff, you take all the time you need. I've done the same and it does help if only a little. Hugs to you x x 

Hey Nessy, I pop on from time to time to catch up with you all on your journeys. I was given another round of DHEA after my BFN. I do think they helped and so hope they do for you. When is your next cycle?

Ceri. Hugs to you x

Hi everyone, just passing by x x


----------



## wales06

Stay strong Mrs T xxx.                  Ceri how u feeling hun, it will prob still be a little while before it gets anu easier. Newmum, good to hear from you are you all moved and settled in now xxx


----------



## newmum

Hey Wales, yes all moved now and settling in keeps me busy. Thanks for asking x


----------



## binkyboo

Hey ladies, Mrs T I am so so sorry to hear your news ((((((( )))))). Hope everyone is ok? Am starting to get a bit nervous now my drugs get delivered next wed and then off to Liverpool on the 10th am looking forward to it but also petrified the same time! Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks all for your support, still in need of some time out but I'll get there. We've decided one final attempt with my own eggs before moving on. Must be mad!


----------



## wales06

Good luck for when you decide on doing your next cycle Mrs T  

Ceri how are you feeling, i hope it's starting to get a bit easier for you.  

Ness not long now is'nt it tomorrow, don't worry about your bmi im sure you will be fine.  Let us know how you get on.  

Boo i bet your getting huge now hun, Hope you had a fab birthday and had loads of nice things.  When is your due date? 

Jo how was your hols, you lucky girl  

afm im having a sicky    since af has been and gone the pain has stayed with me and i spent all day yesterday trying to stop myself from being sick    so i decided to have a me day  
lots of love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## wales06

Oh forgot to mention i have another follow up with Arianna a week today (10 july) in Cardiff so hoping for some good news.  
Binky good luck for next tues xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

hi ladies, 
yes., it's tomorrow that i go for tx planning for 2nd cycle. EAK! I shall keep you informed. 
Hope everyone is keeping well. Thinking of you all  
xx


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi all!
Wales sorry you are poorly with af! Don't blame you having a me day!! Good luck for wed ** me and then I'll get a text just incase I can get a signal for my iPad next week! Xx

Nessy good luck for tomorrow!! Xx

Mrs t   

New mum2be thank you! Binky good luck for the treatment!!! Xx

Afm I'm off to Cornwall for 10 days tomorrow, glad of a break! Not feeling too bad I suppose, be glad to have my follow up and the open day at crgw to see where i stand! Im started to stop committing to making plans now "just in case" which I said I would never do again! Typical!!!

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Ceri enjoy ur break hun. 
Wales sorrry ur poorly with af hope it eases.
Binky and nm2b gd luck with treatment hope its soon and that u get ur bfp.
Mrs t soooo sorry to hear ur news x 
Hi ti everyone else had a fab holiday to Tenerife hot but nice n relaxing. Come Bk to my boss telling take another 10 days off as they bked last minute and were off away day i due bk to work lol sweet only thibg is cant keep still painting cleaning ironing etc nesting my mam says but hope not to early I think xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, just a quick one drugs arrived today! Supreceur fostimon and hcg and pessaries, getting close now!xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Yey Binky won't b long now hun u ll be on.that rollercoaster before u know it x


----------



## Nessybaby

hi ladies, 
well how stupid do I feel    I was listening to the radio this morning and I heard the news reader say wed the 4th July....I said to my DP, did he just say 4th? DP - yes love, it's the 4th. 
OMG!!!!! I thought it was the 3rd of July today. Panic set in. We had missed our 2nd tx cycle planning apt which was on the 3rd July...YESTERDAY!!!!! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh    
After April being canx by the clinic and then waiting another long 3 more months, I totally mess up by getting the dates wrong. For some reason, for weeks now I've been thinking the 3rd was a wednesday. 
Straight on the phone at 9am to admin! Grovel, grovel, grovel.... Fair play, the admin were brilliant and just laughed it off. My head aint thinking straight for some reason lately. I'll blame the DHEA     
So ladies, our next apt is now planned for Sept 11th. It's the earliest apt they have!  So now its 10 weeks of solid dieting and no excuses for my bmi to be over. 
Sorry all, seems I'm having a 'me' rant here. 
Hope everyone is ok and it's very quiet on here. 
ness x


----------



## newmum

Aww Nessy what you like lol


----------



## wales06

Oh Ness u nutter. I can't believe you, I never even noticed when I asked you what day/date it was.  Bless you xxx


----------



## kara76

Omg u plonkey lol, bless ya. Sounds like fate has stepped in!


----------



## wales06

Well I'm sat in the concourse waiting for my appt. Feel like getting into a bed really, been feeling rough since sunday.      its very quiet here hope everyones ok.  Fingers crossed I'll get some good news today xx


----------



## wales06

Well it was'nt good  
she said that although we're being fast tracked we're still looking at dec/jan  
Kept on about me having prostrap but i said no it's for too long and i done it that way last time.  I said well if its going to be that far off what happens if the endo is stuck back onto my ovaries by then    Will i then have to wait another 9 months for an op first.
So i am going to have a scan in october just to check how things are going.  I learn't today that you really do have to speak up for yourself because they would have been happy to just leave me until the next slot.
She also mentioned assisted hatching,  what's your opinions on this and what happens  
Ok rant over.
Where is everyone, Binky hows it going have you started with your injections yet ?


----------



## binkyboo

Hi Wales and everyone sorry you feel down after your appr, you are right though nobody else will so you have to speak up for your self. AFM went to Liverpool yesterday and now start dr tomorrow, will be having my scans in Cardiff and baseline in booked for 31 July, ec is provisionally 15 aug at Liverpool, hoping to get more dhea this wk as only have 5 left!! I don't know how I am feeling really just trying to stay as calm as I can!! Xxx


----------



## wales06

Ooo Binky that is exciting. Good luck hun keep us posted on your journey xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

FAB news binky  keep us posted
Hi Wales,Hows it going?  
Where is everyone?


----------



## kara76

Wales sorry your appointment didn't go well. Can I suggest taking high dose of omega 3 fish oils around 1000mg a day, it might help the endo.

Blinky woo hoo brill news and fingers crossed


----------



## wales06

Thanks Kara I think I have some here, I'll go dig them out xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all , well I have jabbed once again! Went ok, have a little rash but not much. I will be doing them between 5.30 and 6.30 is that hr window ok? Xx


----------



## jo1985

Binky whoo hoo to starting injections . Ur on that rollercoaster now hun. All the best. I used to inject at 8 pm as always guarentee I was in.


----------



## wales06

Wooo go Binky,    thats when i done mine too hun


----------



## wales06

Well ladies I'm confused and not sure wether to get excited. Futher to my appt on tues I have just received my appt for a scan which is 20 aug (2mths earlier than they said). In the same envelope is another appt for Arianna on the 2nd of oct. It says we both need to go. Surly if it was for results we would not both need to go, we never last time. So could it be for starting 2nd tx. I know its silly but I'm shaking now I don't know what to think?  Xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi Wales, that sounds like good news, why not give them a ring Monday to check? Xx


----------



## wales06

Think I will, Don't want to get my hopes up unnecessarily xx How's the jabbing going xx


----------



## kara76

Wales just ask if these appointments mean ur due to start ur second cycle, don't make a big deal about scan being 2months early, my bet is ur notes weren't read properly before your appointment and someone has realised you need your cycle asap due to ur endo


----------



## wales06

Thanks Kara xx.    I'll try in the morning xx


----------



## wales06

Well I rang and its just a follow up   Never mind I'll just keep my fingers crossed that the postman will bring me good news soon xx


----------



## kara76

A follow up for what hun?


----------



## binkyboo

It's quiet on here hope everyone is ok, on day 6 now and AF has turned up so I suppose that is good!xx


----------



## wales06

That's good binky when do u have your bl scan xx.              Kara I have a scan on the 20 aug just to check that the choc cysts have not filled back up with endo on my ovaries. So they said they Think its for that. But you never know it will be 9mths by then so I'm not completely giving up hope for dates  xx


----------



## binkyboo

It is the 31st xx


----------



## wales06

Not long then Binky  good luck hun xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks Hun in a bit of pain with AF at the mo!xx


----------



## wales06

What a witch   but its all good xx


----------



## wales06

Stunning weather I hope everyones making the most of it. Xx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi Ladies, how is everyone. It's gone so quiet on here hasn't it? 
So whats everyone up too lately? 
Binky, such good news about af turning up, I do hope all is well.
Wales - hiya hun, i see you got a scan in aug to check ovaries again. What's your tx planning now?
Kara - hello, I hope moo is sleeping better. How are you? 
All other ladies - where are you all? It's so quiet!

Well, as you all know I missed my apt this month (my fault!) and another one was made for Sept. 
Mr.postie came with a letter from the clinic....huh, the same letter as before, postponning (AGAIN) our appointment in Sept due to staffing levels and funding. So waiting for another apt to be sent.....and another delay, prob another 3 months from Sept. So it will be 1 year since our 1st cycle.
We are just worried that one year has gone by (due to funding-twice we have been asked to wait more months to go by) and our fertility is rapidly getting lower and lower. It's such a waiting game isn't it?!*

Also, I have left my new job. Long story, but I was the 5th staff member to leave in the 3 months I was there. In 6 years, I was number 23 staff to have left. That just say's it all. I was so unhappy, after a 3mth  review this week, I was ripped into about one thing or another that I just said I'm not staying. So looking for a new job now. Plus quite enjoying the Sunshine at last as my 10 days off work the other week on annual leave, it just rained everyday! 
So sorry I haven't been on here for a while, but I have been so miserable about how I've been feeling, Job and how they made me feel, then the canx of tx planning....So I'm having a good old chat with myself and decided to 'get a grip' onwards and upwards, onto better things...and most of all, PMA!!! 
Sorry to winge........Anyway, hope you've all had a good weekend.
I want to hear all about your tx plans and where you are all at...

hugs, Ness xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hey ness good to hear from you , all ok here headaches are starting to kick in a bit, have baseline on the 31st just trying to take one day at a time really. Hope everyone's ok xxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hi guys im starting my 2nd cycle of ivf this septemeber, fingers crossed things work out better this time x


----------



## jo1985

Yrblueeyedgirl wishing u all the best with this cycle and praying for better outcome xxx 

Binky yey to starting all best for baseline x 

Nessy sorry to hear about job situation hood u find something new. Gutting about tx being pyshed bk.again hope u get going sooner rather than later. R u able to self fund while u wait


----------



## Harleyboi

Hi,
I'm not sure if I'm joining the right bit, please forgive me if not.
We're due to attend Ivf Wales today for treatment planning for IUI, dreading going. My BMI isn't where it should be (yet) and I feel like the whole appointment will be a waste.

Can anyone advise on what could happen at all today? I hope you don't mind me joining this group.

Many thanks, Leanne X


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hi leanne, Good luck for your planning appointment. Who are you down to see?  I find the Doctors themselves are more strict with the bmi side of things than the nursing staff. How far away is your BMI ?  I know on my first ivf i was very slightly over but made sure i was wearing the lightest clothes i could find!! lol Anyway good luck hun xx


----------



## Harleyboi

Hi Yrblueeyedgirl,

It went better than I was expecting to be honest, more relaxing. We saw Jodie, she was lovely. We did all the paperwork etc and she explained everything in full. I do have to lose quite a bit more weight but I feel I can do it and then just give her a ring when I get there and we're good to go. I feel much more positive than this morning.

We were a bit confused because when Jodie started going through everything she had us down for IVF which we weren't, it was IUI. Maybe thats why it's taken a bit longer perhaps? Anyhow, all sorted.

I hope it's ok that I stick around on this board, I feel like I could do with the support as other than my husband nobody really knows that we're going to have treatment. 

Thanks for your reply, I really appreciate it  X


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Aww im pleased it went well . Jodie is really lovely she has such a lovely manner. I was with her on my last treatment and i am again on this 1, which hubby is pleased about too! lol
t/c xx


----------



## jo1985

harleyboi------ so pleased appt went well jodie is fab and saw us all the way thro my treatment and was wonderful when we ended in a bfp. made going thro tx a relaxing experience.
good luck for when it all kicks off xx


----------



## Harleyboi

Jo1985,
Thanks, it's nice to hear other people's good experiences too. Congratulations on your pregnancy, I hope it going really well for you 
Even though I've not started it I feel really excited.....silly huh? 

X


----------



## jo1985

Harley boi excitement is good hun I loved gettong going again after 18 month wait bit sadistic as I.like needles lol. Pregnancy going well 9 wks to go x


----------



## Harleyboi

I'll cross the needle bridge when I get to it  lol X


----------



## wales06

Evening ladies.  lovely to see some new girlies on our thread.  Im off to the beach tomorrow weather permitting i hope it stays nice.  Caswell Bay we usually go to in swansea. 

Binky good luck for your scan hun let us know how you get on.  

Ness i can't believe they've put you off again.  Lets hope Mr Posty brings you some good news soon.

Hope all you other ladies are well xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Will do, welcome Harleyboi. All ok with d regging really bad headaches nd can't stop eating!!!xxx


----------



## Harleyboi

Hiya,


Thanks all for the welcome  Hope you all have a good weekend. I think it'll take me a while to get use to some of the lingo about treatments but I will get there! Good luck to anyone waiting for news/results X


----------



## Nessybaby

Hey! Welcome Harleyboi....      Lovely to see a newbie on our thread. Brill.
You'll soon get used to all the lingo we all use. Promise! 

Hey! Welcome Yrblueeyedgirl.....      Great to see you on here too! 

Hi Binky, Mrs.T, Kara, Wales, Jo ....and all the other ladies that come on here now and then!

Still no news with having another apt.....I've been waiting for the postman, it's now becoming a joke! Hopefully it shouldn't be too far away. As it was canx for Sept,  At this rate, I'll be cycling a year to the date when the last tx was (back in Jan 12) 
Still trying to get a few pounds off but my head has been all over the place lately.  Pleased I've left my last job, now looking for a new one soon. I got a few options lined up. 

Take care everyone and enjoy the weekend!


----------



## becci1810

Hiya girls,sorry I haven't been on here for a while. Had a few months off to try and get on with things without having babies/fertility/pregnancy ECT on my mind 24/7. Not that it really worked. Hope everybodys ok. 
I had treatment planning mid July and I am due to start antagonist cycle in Oct. So keeping everything crossed as this is our last NHS attempt.
We are also coming to the end of our assessment to become foster careers and should b going to panel in Sept to get the decision.... So a busy few months ahead. X


----------



## Harleyboi

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Losing weight is off to a good start -2.5lb this week (16lb in 4 weeks), looking for a nice gym to join but I'm not very confident with that kind of thing. 

Do you usually have long breaks between your treatments? Is that quite common? For some reason I thought if it sadly didn't work then you automatically have another go (obviously as much as allowed on nhs or even private).

X


----------



## wales06

Harleyboi  the waiting list for your second cycle at cardiff at the mo is 9/12 mths.  Lets hope you wont need to worry about that. xxx


----------



## Harleyboi

Gosh, Sorry to hear that. How naive am I?! In an ideal world n'all that eh? 

X


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

When i went for my planning appt in June ,  was told that they were very short on staff as someone had emigrated and someone else left to go to another hospital. so they had to cut back on the amount of people they were treating at once x


----------



## wales06

I know it's pants isn't it. I was expecting about 3 months, but hey good things come to those who wait  xx


----------



## kara76

When we campaigned for more cyclers on the nhs we knew it would cause a wait just a shame its such a long one due to the goverment and there pulling on the funding at lwc. Ladies u can self fund while waiting by only 1 cycle


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all had my baseline today and my lining was 2.8  so I am starting swimming tomorrow! They are back in suite 2 now, it is a lo more private than it was. Pre op in Liverpool Thursday, scan in Cardiff mon, scan in Liverpool week fri and hopefully ec in Liverpool 15th!!!xxxx


----------



## wales06

Binky thats fantastic news hun,  lots of travelling for you now.  Remember to keep us posted and good luck xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binky - great news that you are on your way. I assume you are stimming tomorrow, not swimming lol. Think you must've been watching too much of the olympics lol


----------



## kara76

Blinky yay yay I hope you mean stimming and not swimming lol


----------



## Nessybaby

Binky --  thats great news!  
Hi everyone, hope your ok and well 
Yes the waiting is due to lack of staff and funding cur short. I'm one of the unlucky ones who had the dreaded canx letter saying so. Just waiting to have another apt ti com through the post now. It's been 7 months now. ( one apt was missed by me....i know, what a fool, but I got dates totaly wrong!!!!)
So now IM paying for it by waiting. Meanwhile back on my optislim diet before the dreaded bmi check again.
Bye for now xx


----------



## jo1985

Whooo hoo Binky fab news hun be on ur way to bring pupo before u know it. all the best x 

Nessy gutting tx gas been cancelled the wait is the hardest 18 months from first to.second go for me it was hard bit i tried to forget bout it and get busy till letter arrived. look me now 8 wk from giving birth. Wish u all the luck that tx starts soon xxxx 

Mrs t and wales hi hope ur both ok.x


----------



## becci1810

Hiya girls,im due to start antagonist cycle in Oct, apart from the folic acid can U recommend any other supplements or vitamins to take to help improve my chances.....willing to try anythin. Thanks girls x


----------



## jo1985

Becci I took bee propolis royal jelly co enzyme q10 vit b6 and pregnacare x


----------



## wales06

Can someone please tell me the difference between antagonistic and the other one please.


----------



## Harleyboi

I'm not totally sure what Binky said but it sounds good so fingers crossed for you!

Do you all take other vitamins when having treatment or keep taking them when not actively going through a treatment cycle?

x


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey ladies how you all doing?

Im so stressed at the moment , my boss is being really awkward. I work in a food hall  on shop floor mainly tills and customer services but also cover the in-store bakery 2 days a week. Ive been up front and honest with my boss ( whos new) that im starting my 2nd ivf this September and gonna need a bit of time off and also come out of the bakery ( due to health  & safety) . Today i got called to the office and was asked if i was thinking of dropping my hours ( i work full time) as basically she  now has to pay someone else to do my job but doesn't have the hours available on the shop floor for me. I feel like im being forced out of a job . I think i will call ACAS on Monday for some advice.  Im just so upset ive been so excited about my 2nd ivf but they have just gone and put a downer on it all  Anyone got any advice? 

Sorry for the moan just need to let off steam x


----------



## wales06

Blueeyedgirl  thats terrible i would defo ring acas,  sounds like discrimination to me.  Lets hope that miserable b**** is never in our position and someone treats her like that.  If it comes to it hun dont mention it to her and get the doctors to sign you off.  I know it will drive you insane being at home but im sure you'd find something to occupy yourself with.  They cant do anything if you got a doctors note.  Only thing is maybe sick pay, dont know your companys policy.
Don't let her bother you hun it will all be fine and work itself out.


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Thats the thing the company allows us 10 days [aid leave for ivf but i was told anything after that should be unpaid or hols! but if im unwell due to ivf i dont see why i should take it unpaid when im entitled to sick pay. We work on a trigger so if you have a certain amount of sickness in a certain time period you hit a trigger and get a disciplinary! i cant win! x


----------



## wales06

Oooo that's tough hun, I would just not mention it again and get a doctors note xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi ladies, I just had a major panic 😳😳😳I did my supreceur as normal and drew up my six bottles of fostimon, Dh was doing the fostimon the needle went in her started pushing down and it exploded leaving the needle in my belly😳😳😳😳😳💉💉💉 He said not a lot came out , I rang an emergancy number for Liverpool who didn't really seem to know but said start again, so I just made up another 6 , and started again, I am now worrying I over stimulated😳😳😳I have scan in Cardiff in am so hope all will be ok. Sorry it's a me post xxxx hope all ok xxx


----------



## wales06

Binky good luck for tom hun xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all hope everyone is ok, sorry about m panic yesterday!! I had my progress scan and I had 6 follies between 13 and 9 and 2 really small ones. I had been stimming 5 days before this scan. I was a bit disappointed with the amount as I thought I would have more as am on higher dose of drugs than last time, but same amount of follies so far. This journey really drives you round the bend😳😳😳 I am hopin they will grow, also can you develop more? Hope all you lovely ladies are ok, I will do personals soon as just feel a bit down today!! Speak soon xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Binky I think that's positive hun my first scan was 17 follicles but they were tiny took ages to catch up and had 10 eggs at ec. For day 5 its good they are between 13-9 as they grow 1-2 cm a day I believe chin up all n gd in the end for ur bfp xx positive pants on plz x


----------



## wales06

Binky I'm sure your going to have a good crop of little beauties xxx


----------



## kara76

Day 5 is really earlier and more might pop up. 6 is a good number hun. I didn't respond any better on more drugs and some consultant believe the ovaries will only do as much as they can regardless of dose


----------



## binkyboo

Hiya only a quick one as it took us 5hrs to get home just got in!Follie sizes are 18.5,16.5.14.5,11.5,11,10 does this seem good? they have given me anothet three days of stimming trigger 8pm mon and ac 8am wed. Too many dips on.this rollercoaster! xxx


----------



## Boomania

Hiya Binky.....pleased your stimming is going well!! Fab news.
Just read this online if it helps??:

We try to stimulate the woman to get at least 4 follicles with sizes of 14-20mm diameter.
Ideally, there would be at least 8 follicles between 13-20 mm.
The goal is to get a good number (about 8-15) of quality eggs
Blood hormone levels and developing follicle sizes are monitored.
Ultrasound is used to measure the follicles (discussed above on this page)
Estrogen hormone blood levels are important. Estrogen (actually estradiol) levels are usually under 60 pg/ml at cycle baseline and rise significantly as multiple follicles develop.
Peak estradiol levels in IVF at the time of HCG are usually between 1000 and 4000 pg/ml.
The stimulating process usually takes about 8-10 days.

Hello to all you ladies on here. I ain't posted for a loooooong while but I take a sneaky peak when I can to check that your all behaving!

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks boo, fingers crossed! Xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Binky all best for trigger shot and ec enjoy drug free day look forward to news of all the eggies xx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, Hope everyone is ok. AFM did my last stimming today, nearly forgot about it though as fell asleep!!!  Have my last Buserlin at 4 tomorrow and then my trigger at 8pm, I have booked an apartment mon to fri so is more comfy Dreading tues as have to do Boswell prep as ec is ga and can't eat all day! Watching closing ceremony with munches and packet of crisps at th mo!!! Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binky - good luck for EC this week, hope it goes well


----------



## wales06

Binky good luck hun I hope it all goes we'll xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Its quiet here lately! Well I did trigger last night and then we went for food, Our apartment is lovely very central so good, I am on fastin except for clear soup today as have to do a bowel prep from 4pm, 🎵🚽🚽🚽🚽, we are off to the cinema later to see ted so looking forward to that have banned dh having sweets!!!! Have to be at the Hewitt centre for 7.30 for ec at 9, to say I am scared is an understatement I just want a better result than last time, which isn't hard as only had 1! Just praying I get to transfer stage this time🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏. Will post sometime tomorrow xxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

good luck binky hun really hope everything goes well for you xx


----------



## kara76

Blinky tons and tons of luck with ec. Hope u get to update us asap and it all goes smoothly


----------



## Nessybaby

Good luck Binky!!! 
Will be thinking of you. 
Keep us posted  

All quiet here, will catch up with you ladies very soon promise x


----------



## jo1985

Gd luck Binky b thinking off u xxx


----------



## Boomania

Good luck Binky. Xxxxxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all just a quick one got 5 eggs which is 4 better than last time and I only had 6 follies! Catch up more later xxxx


----------



## Boomania

Woo hoo! That's amazing. Keep us posted on their progress. 

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well done binky. Good luck for the call


----------



## Harleyboi

Hiya,
Haven't disappeared either, still carrying on with my weight loss.

Hope everyone is doing ok still 

x


----------



## wales06

Binky  you go girl they are obviously doing something right for you there.  Can't wait to hear some more news xxx


----------



## jo1985

Whoo hoo well done Binky . gd luck for call


----------



## binkyboo

Just had the call, three of the five were good and 1fertilsed!!!!!!!!!!!!😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃😃I can't stop crying, ET is Saturday at 10am. Never got this far, can't believe it!!xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Whoooo hoo Binky sooo happy for u. This is ur time hunny x


----------



## kara76

Blinky that's just wonderful news. I am so so pleased for u and hope ur not too sore today


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binky - yay, that's fab news. Take it easy


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all Bit of a down post this sorry, I had a missed call from a private number this morning whilst I was moving from apartment to different hotel for next two days, and had a blind panic that it was from he Hewitt centre with something up with my precious emby, I rang the clinic and hey said the nurses hadn't called and they would try the embryologyst team , they rang me back and said nobody there knew of anyone contacting me but would double check, that was at 12.50 pm and I didn't hear anything is. I worked myself up so much I am just worried sick and hope all will be ok in the morn, I am sure if there was anything wrong they would have contacted me, please tell I am not going insane, is this normal? Roll on tomorrow, another night recovering in hotel and then I just want to go home! Sorry it's a me post. Xxxxxx chilling out in hotel now as dh has gone to watch the Cardiff game in the pub next door to the hotel!!xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binky - it could've been anyone from a private number, I'm sure they would have left you a message if it had been the clinic. Try not to worry, this time tomorrow you will be pupo. Best of luck


----------



## Boomania

Hello ladies.

Binky, I a agree with Mrs.T. They would've left a message or at least been more persistent in ringing you if anything was wrong. The waiting game puts us all in a blind panic as it is, we don't think straight and anything puts us into panic mode. I'm sure all will be fine. You'll see. Xxxx

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## binkyboo

All over for us clinic rang before we left embryo didn't make it devastated.xx


----------



## kara76

Oh hun I am so so very sorry. Wish I could give u a massive hug. Please know we are all here for u


----------



## jo1985

Ahh hun sooo gutted for u take time out we r all here for u x


----------



## Boomania

I'm so sorry to hear your news Binky. Like everyone else has said, keep strong. Take time out. We are here if you need us.  

Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

oh binky im so sorry hun same here we are always here to chat xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks all, just feel numb at the mo, got home bout 2.30, can't really remember much about the four hr journey home, just cried all the way. When they rang this am they said it hadn't progressed past  two cell. We just left and came straight home. At the moment I think we just need time out since jan it has been surgery with Endo , then jabs then treatment so I need to get me on track, going to have a bit of time off work o just chill and get my head sorted. It is our tenth wedding anniversary in oct so we will have a week away and have a nice family Xmas as my brother is home from oz, then in the new year try and make some decisions, I need some answers but know what the questions are yet if that makes sense. Having a takeaway tonight with dh and dad and I am having a glass of vino first one for nine months. Thanks all. Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Binky - I am so very sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you both


----------



## wales06

Morning all.                                  Binky hope your ok hun. Lots of hugs xXx.    I'm off for my scan this morn to check on the evil endo


----------



## kara76

Blinky how are you?

Wales good luck


----------



## Boomania

Hugs Binky.  xxxx

Wales good luck with your appointment. Hope you get positive news. Xxxx

Hello to all you other fabulous ladies on here. Hope your all behaving (as if!). Xxxx

Boo xxxx


----------



## binkyboo

Thanks all, Wales good luck today. Kara I am not too bad thanks, trying to get my head straight have this wk off work so having some me time. Xxxx


----------



## wales06

Well scan done, as I thought endo coming back on ovaries   got appt in oct now for them to put me back on prostrap but I'm going to try and refuse it as that's what they done last time, and my lining was never quite right. Jody rand in the afternoon to tell me, she seemed to think this oct appt is a planning appt so I guess I'll just have to wait and see coz the receptionist did'nt know.  Quite impressed with suite 2, we're not sat in the corridor anymore .      Hope everyones doing ok.  Not long now Boo, I have messaged you hun but can't remember if it was on here or ** xxx


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, hope everyone is ok.
Well, I must say this week so far has been really awful it is really hard to describe how I feel except really sad, I feel in a constant daze. I think I is worse this time around than when I had 1 egg which didn't ferton 1st cycle, it feels like it was teasing us, get an embryo but then nothing happens. I do feel a bit better but I know it will take time, I will go back to work Tuesday but have a short week and have fri off, although it will be hard I need a bit of normality. The Hewitt Centre has sen me a follow up for next Friday but I am going to phone them to ask can I speak to someone over the phone, as I cant travel 4.5 hours again, hope they will, at the moment I don't even know what to ask! Take care all. Xxx


----------



## jo1985

big hugs binky take time out hun i hated my first cycle as nothing fertilised and it s gutting. hope u get some anwers xx


----------



## wales06

Sorry ladies it's a me post   When I had my scan on monday I was day 14 of my cycle, Jodie said "its a shame you need ivf you got a lovely big follicle measuring 15cm's". I usually ovulate between day 12/14. Well since tues I have bled not heavy but enough, and been in pain but last night and today I'm in agony. I normally have pain at this time but nothing like this and I'm a bit worried. I'd feel stupid going to the doc's though as they will prob just say it's the "norm".  I'm sure I would'nt be getting pain yet if I was having an eptopic in my half a tube would I ?    Sorry for being on a downner   I hope you you lovely ladies are well and going to enjoy our long weekend xxx


----------



## kara76

There are a few possible things but ectopic is unlikely but I would considering seeing your gp due to the pain or if it were me I would go to out of hours tbh if in that much pain 
Sometimes u can bleed due to ovulation but you shouldn't be in agony that for sure


----------



## wales06

Thanks Kara I'm going to see how I feel in the morn xXx


----------



## kara76

Wales how are u today?


----------



## newmum

hello everyone.. I am sorry for lack of being on here. We moved home end of May to a new development and still have no internet or phone connection. 

I hope you are all good

Binky I  am sure I saw your sad news on ********, I am sorry to hear

Mrs T good to see you back. Hope you are well.

Wales hope you are ok?

I've been going through a difficult time and very sad, my brother passed away in July, he was only 46. He has two children who he and his wife adopted. Its a very sad time.

we are on our adoption journey and going on a course on September 

excuse me ladies if I am not on here again for a while, I am still waiting for connection to the world wide web lol 

bye for now

nm2b fingers crossed x x x


----------



## wales06

Newmum good to hear from you, sorry for your loss you must of been through a tough time. Binky how you doing hun?  Kara I'm still in quite a bit of pain but bleeding has stopped. I have spotted before during Ov but not as much or as long as this time.  I will give it a couple of days to see if it settles if not I'll go to gp.  My tummy just does'nt feel right, might sound a bit mad but when I got the pain it's like I can feel movements in there   xxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey everyone !

How you all doing?  ive not been about much  but fingers crossed i start my 2nd ivf next week. I did have a chat with Jodie a week or so ago and she was asking me if i would mind putting my treatment back a week as they are soo short staffed. Gotta say i felt a bit gutted  you kinda get yrself worked up for it plus ive had loads of **** in work about it.. wish i haddnt told then now! Anyway i told Jodie how i felt and how work was being difficult with me so she said she would leave e where i was for now so fingers crossed she wont call me . Ive only got til thursday when i take my last pill. So excited and nervous all in 1! 

Anyway fingers crossed eh! xx


----------



## jo1985

Yrblueeyedgirl yey for starting tx again boo to then asking to delay it but wwl done for standing ur ground. Jodie is fab. Wishing u the best x


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Thanks JO x yeah Jodie is fab she was my nurse the last time too.

has anyone heard the rumour about ivf wales moving from the heath? A friend of mine works at the heath and said 1 of her friends works within ivf wales, shes heard they have lost the funding at the heath so they will be moving to swansea in the new year


----------



## kara76

New I am so very sorry for your loss, massive hugs

I believe the funding is now with neath port talbot not cardiff and vale and this will likely present all kinds of problems what I just don't know. I would be very surprise if they moved ivf wales as its a pretty new clinic well the labs etc are. This is all down to polictics and the goverment letting us down. Ivf wales have no control over any of this. So sad


----------



## wales06

Blueeyedgirl  fingers crossed you cn start your tx this week xxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Thanks Wales!   as long as my body does as it should i should come on tomoz so i can phone  up for my base line scan  fingers crossed eh xxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

agggggr im sooo stressed! i phoned up for my baseline scan this morning, got told they were looking at their plan and they would call back. Someone just called i forgot her name said she was the sister at ivf wales. said they had me booked in later in the month! i explained about my convo with Jodie and how id prefer to stay where i am cos of work. So shes agreed for me to go in for a scan tomoz and said it depends on my scan as to whether they start me or not . Am i being paranoid or does it sound like they are fob me off?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Newmum2b - hope you are ok, so sorry to hear your news. Good luck for your adoption course

Wales - hope you are better

Yrblueeyedgirl - I hope it'll be full steam ahead if your scan goes to plan. I'm sure they wouldn't book you in for scan if they weren't planning on you cycling this month. Best of luck

Binky - hope you are ok

Boo & Ammie - good to hear from you


----------



## jo1985

Yrblueeyedgirl I'm really hoping they are not fobin u off hun and all goes ok with baseline and u get started ASAP x 
Hi to everyone else hope ur all doing ok . Xx always thinking of u all and reading daily x


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Thanks Girls hope your right! xxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey girls guess what.... :-D had my baseline scan thismorning. All is good and they have started me on menopour today soooo relieved!!! xxxx


----------



## jo1985

yrblueeyedgirl sooo happy it worked out , what protocol r u on ?? whoop wont b long till ur pupo x


----------



## kara76

That's brill news. Happy stimming


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Thanks girls :-D Jo im on the antagonist cycle. I know this prob gonna sound stupid but does it matter which side yoy inject and can you alternate sides each day. i meant to ask Jodie but forgot xx


----------



## wales06

Congrats blueeyedgirl i alternated each night and masssge gently afterwards goodluck


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Great news Yrblueeyedgirl. Glad you are on the way


----------



## jo1985

blue eyes yeah i always alternated sides and when u start 2nd injection i always swapped them over . got to have some variety lol all the best xx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Aww thanks girls thats a great help xx I have to say this menopur is a b*stard!!! lol i was on gonal f the last time that didt hurt a bit but this was a right lil **** lol xxx


----------



## wales06

Evening ladies i hope everyone is well and things are going smoothly for those going through tx at the mo.  

Afm i have a little dilemma,  Im still having quite alot of pain and its been 3 wks now.  Af is late by 6 day's and im never late!!!    
I tested this morning at 2:30    and only waited about 1 half mins.  Seen the line and went back to bed.  Came home from work and dont know why but went and read the instructions.  It says the result will show within up to 10 mins  
So i go to the bin look at the test then ask dh to check im not seeing things and there is a visable blue line there, Ok its not bright or anything but its there.  So does that mean its a bfp and my poor squashed half a tube may have worked (could be eptopic) or do they change after so long and i should'nt have gone back to it again.  
i just dont know what to think i would appreciate your opinions


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - sorry to hear of your dilemma. It could be an evaporation line which can develop after time so it isn't necessarily reliable, sorry. I would suggest you take a new test. Hope you are ok


----------



## Boomania

Wales it seems a mystery!! Don't rule anything out, but also don't get your hopes up. Ring the clinic (I guess they are closed on weekends from what I recall??) ring Monday and request a blood test. This will be the most positive answer as it gives better results.
It's a situation by where I can imagine your mind working over time but at the same time being unsure will drive you insane. For the record I pray to god its a positive and that the outcome will be a smooth one and not ectopic or such like. I'm thinking of you, but get a blood test to know for sure. I'm unsure about the test you used as I'm not too familiar with them (different brands show different ways of a pos/neg result. 

Make sure you ring the clinic even if just to mention your AF being so late. But these tests play tricks on us at times. 

Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## wales06

Thank you  think i will test again on sun morn xx

Hey Mrs T good to hear from you xx

Boo you must be fumming about your pram.  Best get on the world wide web a bit quick.  2 days to go cant wait to find out what they are, i bet you've picked out some lovely names.  All the best i know everything will go without a hitch for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - I'm surprised you will hold out til Sunday, I would be zooming to Tescos to get another test lol

Boo - loads of luck, look forward to hearing your news


----------



## skyblu

Hell Wales, don't wait until Sunday get your bum down to the nearest pharmacy and get another test 

I have done many tests and have only used clearblue, and trust me they never change when it is a bfn.

I hope you get the outcome you want, it would be a lovely suprise but don't be too disappointed if it is a bfn.
Easy for me to say I know but I have every thing crossed for you.
Let us know when you can.

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hey ladies,  it's been ages since I've been on here. Just a quick hello, I'm gona be back and I need to read all the thread so I can catch up on all what's been happening. Then I can do some personals.  

missed you all....chat soon, 
Ness xx


----------



## wales06

Thank you ladies i can guarantee i'll be up at the crack of dawn tomorrow.  Will post asap xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - did you test? I've been checking all day cos my notifications don't work anymore


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey Girls how you all doing? 
Im on a bit of a downer at the mo , ive been on menopur 7 days and nothing seems to be happening  went for a scan today and they have highered my dose from 225iu to 300iu hope it makes a difference. Really starting to think this is it and its not gonna go any further  x


----------



## wales06

Blueeyedgirl  Positive thinking hun dont let it get you down, you dont know what going on in there.  You will be surprised at your next scan im sure of it.  Chin up girly  

Mrs T  i tested and it was neg,  i went to the docs anyway and they done bloods too which was neg.  Im not lucky enough to have a miracle  

Great news about Boo  TWIN GIRLS  YEY           
Dont know any more details yet though xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yrblueeyedgirl - don't worry, slow growth is often the way to go. Trees plenty of time yet

Wales - apparently miracles do happen, just not to us I'm afraid. That's brilliant news for Boo, keep us posted with any more news. 

Congratulations Boo x


----------



## jo1985

wales sorry it was neg hun was keeping all crossed.

ive posted to boo on ** but again massive congrats on twin girls.. can t believe they are here we found out our bfp together . only 18 days or so for me xx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey girls i went for another scan today finally my follies are growing but  still pretty small   . Jodie said that if they are left too long the eggs inside are not very good, but they have now increased my menopur to 450!!!!  they have until friday to get their act together lol so im praying for folicles for the next 2 night  ! xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yrblueeyedgirl - good luck for scan tomorrow. Hope the extra menopur has done the trick for you


----------



## wales06

Blueeyedgirl. Goodluck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yrblueeyedgirl - hope yesterday's scan went well. Keep us posted


----------



## jo1985

mrs t how r u  c u doing tx again how isit going hun xx??X


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Jo - not long for you now. Yep, scan today not going so well I'm afraid. Max 8 follies, slowest growth I've ever had. Back for another scan Monday so trying my hardest to take it one step at a time. Think my body is telling me enough is enough though


----------



## SarahJaneH

Fingers crossed for you for Monday Mrs T xxxx


----------



## wales06

Blueeyed girl how did your scan go ?      Mrs t. You never know this could be yhe one when your lesst expecting it. Fingers crossed xxx.  Sirry for the spelling im on my phone and its not easy lol.                  Boo had rwin one grace 5lb 8 ? Forceps delivery.  Twin two sophia 6lb. Feet first.  They are beautiful. Well done boo xxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey ladies, how we all doing?  firstly congrats Boo xx so good to hear happy endings innit xx
As from me well dunno if i said im now on 450menopur! double original dose. follicles ate defo growing but jodie says stil bit small think she said leading follie 14mm?  so kept me on 450 over w.e and started me on cetrotide. I hsve to say this cycle is sooo diffeent to last. maybe thats  good thing i dont know. So back up tomorrow for scan really hope follies are behaving and growing, i think they have nearly pulled the plug on this cycle a few times. Fingers crossed girls xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sarah - thanks, Keep everything crossed! xxx

Wales - thanks for the update on Boo, beautiful names

Yrblueeyedgirl - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## jo1985

Blueeyes , glad u ve had doses uped and hoped it does the trick slow and steady may b ur way hun . Tortoise always wins the race.

Mrs t u nvr know this may b ur turn hun chin up positive thoughts.

Wales hi di hi hope all ok.

Boo s twins r gorg photos on ** . Best wishes to her.

Hope everyone is ok. Can't believe where the time goes I feel ready to pop atm . Hope its not too long x


----------



## wales06

Wont be long now till its your turn jo, how are you feeling?            I have an appt again on the 2nd of oct. Fingers crossed for some dates.    Ness fingers crossed that postie will be dropping your appt on your door mat soon.  Hope everyones well xxx


----------



## jo1985

Wales I'm feeling very heavy low down and achy now waddlein whale imagine lol. 
I soo hope all goes well with yr appt hun really is a Rollacoaster in it.

Ness hope u hear soon xx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey girls, looks like you were all right, my follicles have really picked up and im ready for egg collection on Wednesday morning!!  Poor lorraine at my scan this morning didnt know where to start i had that many. They were a little concerned though because i had so many and didnt want me to over stimulate but they done a blood test and everything is fine. So now the ball start rolling helppppp!!!!  lol  xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yrblueeyedgirl - well done, sounds promising now

Scan didn't go too well again, estimating 5 eggs but still slow growing so EC now Thursday for me


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Mrs Thomas mine have been really slow too i had my dosage upped twice and been injecting almost 2 weeks. So fingers crossed  all will be ok xxx


----------



## wales06

Way to go blueeyedgirl, knew it would all be ok.  just make sure you keep drinking the water now so u dont get ohss.  Will you be working on your 2ww?  Incase i dont get back on all the best for wed, you'll be fine.  I dont remember anything at all about mine i was zonked.  People were coming and going and i was still out of it lol.  When you go for ET remember to take a camera to take photos of your follies.  
Oooo lets hope you dont go over due Jo, what is your date?
Mrs T, you still hanging in there xxx


----------



## jo1985

Blue eyes whoop glad to hear them eggies have wised up gd luck gor ec .

Mrs t hung in there hun slow n steady cud b the answer x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hanging in there is about right girls, thanks x


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey wales ive got 2 weeks off work starting wednesday, my employer will pay you for 10 days ivf leave which is pretty good then im only in a day or 2 b4 i go to Belgium for the w/e. As for egg collection well on my first cycle i was in agony! well i was 1 min then asleep the next lol but al i remember thinking is it felt like someone had the end of the hoover and was sucking my insides out lol never mind im sure il be ok lol xxx


----------



## wales06

Good luck hun let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

hey girls got 4 eggz! pretty gutted as grace said she was expectiong bout 20. So fingers crossed eh xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yrblueeyedgirl - sorry to hear you were disappointed. Good luck for your call in the morning, hope you aren't kept waiting too long


----------



## ceri_gl

Hi girls, cant remember the last time I posted! Hope you are all well, congrats Boo that's lovely lovely news! Will have to read back through the thread I think, I was quiet as a mouse on here for such a long time, seems to have picked back up! Xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Yrblueeyedgirl really praying for early call for u tom and that its gd news. 

Mrs t hope ur doing ok? Gd luck for ec this wk.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Jo, EC in the morning!


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Good Luck for Ec tomorrow Mrs Thomas xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks, hope you arent too sore and you get great news in the morning


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Mrs Thomas i feel like i been run over by a bus lol. Funny thing is i dont remember much from e.c lol i told them i wanted plenty if drugs. byt dont remember feeling this rough last time . Anyway fungers crissed for my call ans for your e.c xxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey girls just had a call out of 4,1has fertalised!!! go got transfer tomoz xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yrblueeyedgirl - good luck for ET tomorrow

I got 6 eggs and just had the call that all are mature. Relieved to have gotten through another hurdle and everything crossed for the fert call tomorrow now


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

thats wicked news congrats xx


----------



## kara76

Blue well done. I had 2 fertilse from 6 and had a day 2 et so it can happen. Good luck


----------



## wales06

Well done blueeyedgirl good luck for tomorrow

Mrs T thats great news good luck

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Blueeyesgirl fantastic news ,x 

Mrs t amazing news 6 th time lucky with one of ur 6 eggs ..... Xxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Does anyone.know why i still feel so sick? i was sick after  Ec but stil have a sicky feeling x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news Mrs T, good luck for the call xxxx

Yrblueeyedgirl - good luck for tomorrow, sorry can't answer your Q, but hope you feel better soon x


----------



## binkyboo

Hi all, sorry I have AWOL for a bit but just been trying to get my head sorted. Hope everyone is ok I have been reading but not posting! Good luck to everyone.xxx I had a telephone follow up with the embryologist and he was lovely he said there was nothing major why it didn't work he said two ferrtalised one abnormally , the god one just arrested😓😓😂😂😡😡. He said it is prob down to egg quality due to Endo but not the worse he has seen. He said he suggest short protocol next time and ec a fe days later, and to continue with dhea. As I am not unde a clinic now can you get a private prescription for it at the Heath? I have also had an appt for a cllr at ivf Wales as at the time I was talking on follow up felt in needed it but don't know what to do? It is when I am away on hols though so will have to rearrange anyway. If the new y we have another go it's choosing the right clinic as we now have to pay.  Anyway catc up with you all soon. Take care xxxxxx


----------



## skyblu

Good luck tomorrow Mrs Thomas and Yrbleeyedgirl .   

JO1985, not long for you now, how many weeks have you got left?

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## jo1985

Sky blue 8 days Tom whoop.

Binky thinking of u.hun. 

Mrs t , blue eyes all best xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie. Well I had a nice early call and we have 5 embryos yay! They'll be checked again Sunday and I'm guessing we'll probably have a day 3 ET on Sunday. 

Binky - I get my DHEA from DHEA.com. I can highly recommend CRGW, if you want any info please ask


----------



## jo1985

who hoo mrs t fanctastic news . sooo wishing u the very best xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Well done Mrs T, that's great! xxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Well done Mrs T great news!
I had my transfer today  embryologist seemed realy pleased with the quality of my embie so fingrs crossed!!!
Has anyone done the gestone injections?  xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yrblueeyedgirl - congrats on being pupo. Yes, I'm on progesterone injections, DH does mine and Kara's got a video if you want to do your own. Key tips for me is to warm the oil (in your bra) before use and don't put weight on the side of the injection. 

Thanks for the good wishes all, just want to fast forward a bit now


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Afternoon ladies, just a quick update to say I'm pupo with 2 embies. Will see what happens with the rest but I'm not getting my hopes up because our embies often struggle after day 3


----------



## wales06

Congrats Mrs T great news i really hope this is your time  

Also congrats Blueeyedgirl fingers crossed for you hun  

Binky good hear from you, i been thinking about counselling for after next go if it doesn't work.  Coz i know i will blame myself and push dh away    We can't afford to go private so it will be the end of the road for us.  
Can someone explain short protocol/ long protocol and antagonistic cycle for me so i know what they are on about when i go on the 2nd oct.
xxx


----------



## newmum

Hi, just catching up again, thank you for your kind condolences its been a real tough time.

great news Mrs T, wish you all the luck. Lets hope its your time.

I still don't have internet its so frustrating lol

good luck blueeyedgirl

we have been on our course and now the assessment start, so far so good

sorry only short message just passing by

hi to you all and the best of luck

nm2b x x


----------



## skyblu

Hi Wales, I did short protocol for all my cycles except my first as I responded better that way. Instead of controlling your cycle and stopping it then starting it again, they go with your natural cycle. With me I phoned up on my first day of af and then I would go in for a scan on day 2-3 to check the lining then they scan about 2 a week until the follicles are big enough for ec which is usually day 12-16 depending on your cycle and size of follies. 
I hope this helps.
Skyblu.


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey everyone
Well i.have to say ive been feeling  like crap this cycle has been soo different to my last. For a week now ive hardly been able to eat been feeling really sick no appetite just the thought of food made me feel sick. I just put it down to being on different meds this time until.i googled caberogline!! I got put on them last monday but didnt realise until now the side affects.. feeling sick being sick dizzyness! i cant believe the hospital didnt tell me bout this for a week almost all ive managed to drink is sips of water snd the odd slice of bread the thought of food made me feel sick also staryed getting idegestion! which ive read on here somewhere too is
all partbof it. thankfully its my last 1today hope i can.get back to normal soon. xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quickie, resting up after ET part 2. We are very lucky to have one hatching blastocyst on board to keep the other two company and also have one frostie (and one that is not freezing quality but has been frozen anyway as Lyndon is freezing the other one). So feeling very hopeful but scared to get carried away

Blue - hope you are feeling better now


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Thanks Mrs T , im feeling loads better but a little scared as ive had period type belly for 2 days  hope its nothing it shouldnt be , trying to stay positive anyway xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Blue - hang in there. AF type pains and early pregnancy pains are very similar so it doesn't mean bad news. I'm afraid there's only one way to know and thats to wait and test


----------



## wales06

All the best mrs T i really hope this is your time xxx

How are you doing blueeyedgirl hope your hanging in there alright xxx

afm im full of cold and cough   .My mil lives in porthcawl and supposed to be going there for Elvis weekend   .  I really dont mind if the cold stays till sunday      xxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey ladies

Im doing ok been here before so kinda know the drill :/  so glad im off those cabogline though as i felt so ill! I dont feel too bad this time in my 2ww cos i suppose i been ere b4 so trying not to get carried away.

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## wales06

Congratulations to Jo on the birth of  her gorgeous little boy    xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hey Ladies - I thought I'd pop on to say a BIG hello to everyone.    

It's been a while. I suppose as nothing is happening with me atm I just read everyones progress from time to time but I've missed loads too!  
It's great to hear about Jo and Boo with their new bundles of joy. Just gives us ladies hope for the long journey's we go through. 
Mrs. T - I never knew your in another cycle!!! wow, you go girlfriend! I so hope this is your time. My thoughts are with you.  
Wales - hows you babes? been a while since we caught up. I hope your well.xx  
Blueyeyegirl - 2ww? omg, all the best, I so hope it's all good  
nwmum2be - lush to see your still popping in on here. Hope your ok xx  

Everyone else, my thoughts are with you...this is just a quick post.

As for me? well, still attacking the postman when he comes most mornings - STILL nothing from ivfwales to reschedule our next tx planning. It's been nearly a year in Nov since last tx started. It's been 3 canx's in total from them now with the excuses of lack of staff and funding. We are starting to get anxious in the waiting game. I just hope they haven't given up on us or missed us on the list. I might write them a polite reminder letter just for the record. Plus time is ticking as I'm 40 soon and low amh.
I've also stopped my DHEA for now and will start it again when we know our dates. It's usually a good 3 months to wait when the appointment is made for. 
I hope the staff will be the same when I go there again, as they were amazing during the last cycle. 
Just started my weight loss plan again! in prep for tx and for health reasons. Plus all the vits etc....
Anyway, enough of me. I hope everyone is ok and I've missed you all.....
Take care, ness xxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

hey Nessy have your tried to call ivf wales? ive always called i was on the waiting list for a long long time for my first cycle and when i eventually got an appointment with Mr Amso he couldnt understand why it was taking so long , id actually been taken off the list! he was fuming as i was! but he soon put me back on right at the top id waited a few years. So dont give up if you give them a call they should tell you where abouts you are on the list. Good luck xxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi blueeyedgirl - Thanks for the lovely msg. I have rang before, but only to be told quite abruptly that they will contact me, there are currently staff shortages and funding issues and that I shouldn't be ringing with questions regarding waiting lists.  
So I'm a little cautious now to ring again! But I shall try.  
I think I shall put pen to paper tomorrow aswell and ask again. Also, during my 1st cycle, I never actually saw a consultant or doctor regarding my tx to discuss anything. Just a nurse, well 4 different nurses who wasn't quite sure what was going on with my planned tx. I just started down reg, on the pill for 3 months prior to injections, injections for nearly 3 weeks then decided the pill was a bad move as I'm nearly 40. This is when the senior nurse took over our tx and said there is noway I should've been put on the pill 1st! During tx I didn't develop follies, again, never saw a doctor or consultant, just a diff nurse again. The tx failed, no ec and did IUI instead of ICSI. 
Did you see a consultant? It's all very confusing. 
Thanks again xxx


----------



## jo1985

Hi all I know wales has told you but gave birth to a baby boy Cai Edgar Thomas on Thursday 27th weighing 7lb7oz . He s perfect had a very mad birth gave birth in the house husband. Had to deliver him as I went from every 20 min to one contraction after another and had him on bathroom floor . 

I just wana wish u all the very best with treatment and really hope u reach the end with the a bfp and healthy baby at the end . I still pop on to read and will try to keep up . Wisjin u all the best . Jo and baby Cai x


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Aww Congrats JO xxxx Hope you and baby are both ok after what sounds like a bit of a traumatic exeperience, hope hubby has recovered from the fright too!! 

huggs xxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey Nessy

Im not really sure what they are trying to do to you, are you at ivf wales in the heath? I know it is true that they are very short staffed there they tried to put my treatment back a week but i stood my ground. 
As for a consultant you should be under someone. My consultant is Mr Amso or as hes know known as professor!!  without his say so i wouldnt have been put on the list . Then after my first cycle failed he was who i seen for my follow up appointment. As for the nurses there ive always found them really good especially Jodie.

Hope you get some answers soon though
t/c xxxx


----------



## wales06

Hows you getting on Blueeyedgirl and Mrs T  your very quiet  hope your both ok xxx


----------



## jo1985

Mrs t all the best for otd tom x will b thinking off u a.d that bfp u sooo deserve x


----------



## newmum

Congratulations Jo x


----------



## Nessybaby

Hi everyone...hope all is well

Blueeyedgirl - Hello, hows you? Hope your well    
Yes I'm at the IVFWales. It's just so stressful trying to get some sense out of them there. I'm now made to feel a pain asking for when our apt is. It's been canx 3 times now by them! So now it's coming up to a year since the last tx from them! I'm thinking other people are now ahead of us and we are just getting pushed further and further away from our dream....or we've been struck off and forgotten about  

Jo- Congratulations on your buddle of joy, Cai. Wow, you had an eventful birth! I hope it went all ok and your keeping well. Hugs to you and baba xxxx  

Wales - where are you? aint spoken on here for a while. Hope all is ok.  
nm2be - Hello lovely, I hope your good and the adoption path is going good for you xx  
JosieJo - hows it going? It's been a while on here. Like me, pop in and out, trying to keep up with everyone    
Mrs T - hows you? Hope all is well with my favorite information lady   lots of PMA and   for you x

Anyone else I have missed, hello and lots of   
Chat soon, one very frustrated nessie xx


----------



## wales06

Mrs T im really praying that no news is good news xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi ladies, sorry don't post here very often as I post on the other thread. I had my positive result confirmed by second bloods today. We are thrilled but still cautious after having got this far before. Thanks for all your good wishes. 

Blue - hope you are ok


----------



## jo1985

Whoop Whooo Mrs t sooooooo happy for u , really really hope things go from strength to stength


----------



## newmum

Mrs T wow congratulations. I am so happy for you, you so deserve it.      x 1,0000


X x x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Delighted for you Mrs and Mr T! Huge congratulations! xxxxxxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Hey girls

Sorry ive been away for the weekend! Firstly Congrats Mrs T !!!! so happy for you xxx
As from me well not much to tell really i did my test @ silly o'clock on friday morning b4 we went away the first test didnt work! said error!! but thought just as well i had a pack of 2 so managed to squeeze another wee out but i dont think i done it right anyway it came back negative, i was gutted but then thought about it and thought well im not totally convinced so ive been away  to Belgium with hubby and friends, I decided i would be good and not drink just in case! so got back tonight and been straight to the shop ready to test again in the morning. If my period had arrived id have believed the negative test but as it still not here im playing it safe. so lets just home its a bfp tomoz.

Take care girls xxx


----------



## skyblu

Congrats Mrs T so so so so happy for you 

Blueyedgirl- best of luck for tomorrow  

Skyblu.xxxxx


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

All over from me   Bfn
Good luck too everyone xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

So sorry blue. Big hugs x


----------



## Boomania

Just had a catch up of reading a billion pages on this thread and so much is going on!

I'm gonna scream out loud and say a huge congratulations to Mrs. Thomas! When I read your BFP post I started crying!! I am so pleased like you wouldn't believe. But I understand your cautious understandably. Take it easy and look after yourself. Great news.  

Blue: I'm sorry to hear you had a BFN.   it seems strange congratulating one person then comforting another. We all feel your pain.  

Hello to everyone....Wales,Ness, Jo, Sky, NM2B and to all you other fabulous ladies on here. I take a peek on here when I can. 

Love to you all. 
Boo xxxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Big hugs blue thinking if u xxxx


----------



## kara76

Sorry to read your news blue


----------



## wales06

Sorry for your sad news blue. We know how it feels hun. Stay strong look after yourself and take time out to heal. Lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Blue - thinking of you. Hope you are doing ok

Just wanted to pop in and say thank you so much for all your lovely words and all the messages of congratulations, you are all so kind. I still think its going to take a while to sink in completely


----------



## yrblueeyedgirl

Thanks Girls , im ok at the mo its been a funny old cycle i think it was doomed from the start!  xx


----------



## skyblu

I'm so sorry Blue, you know where am if you need me. 
Skyblu.xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry to bring bad news but I'm devastated to say its all over for us again. I had a bit of a bleed yesterday so went to clinic today for scan and bloods and it was confirmed that we have/are losing the pregnancy. We are completely devastated, were only just beginning to believe we were pregnant. Should've known it was too good to be true


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh Mrs T, my heart goes out to you, I am so very very sorry xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Ahh Mrs t I really feel for u hun. Big hugs xx


----------



## wales06

Ah Mrs T im devastated for you


----------



## Boomania

I'm speechless Mrs.T.     xxxx


----------



## Nessybaby

Mrs. T ....words fail me. I'm gutted for you hun, I truly am.   

your fan, ness xxx


----------



## newmum

Mrs T I am so sorry life is just so cruel x


----------



## wales06

Ladies, i've been on the pill for a wk now.  My planning appt is on the 13 nov, Arianna gave me 3 mths worth but said i wont be taking them all. Just wondered for you ladies that took the pill b4 tx do/did you still inject to dr.  Or will i go straight onto stimming like when i was on prostrap?

Hope everyones alright xxx


----------



## wales06

It sure is quiet on here, hope everyones well xxx


----------



## wales06

I forgot my planning appt was cancelled surprise surprise.  So new appt on the 15 jan 2013  fingers  crossed xxx


----------



## kara76

Wales do u take the pill until then?


----------



## wales06

I spoke to Jodie and im supposed to start a new pack about 3 days before my appt so she said not bother starting it.  So its just the 3 months xxx

I bet miss moo is getting excited now about xmas and you


----------



## Nessybaby

Hey Ladies - It's been ages! 
I so hope everyone is well? 
I've now AT LAST after 4 canx apt's, a missed apt and a letter of complaint from me, finally got an apt at the end of this Month! yey! 
it's a follow apt after 1st cycle back in Nov 2011. Yep....one year later! 
wish me luck xx


----------



## wales06

I really hope that you get some good news from this appt Ness and get your start date for 2nd tx.  
Have you double checked the date and time  

All the best hun i hope you been making the most of all that space with plenty of moves,  How long will it take to get your kitchen back ?
                                                                          xxx


----------



## wales06

Ness  congrats on getting your new appt date.  Lets hope this ones for keeps


----------



## wales06

Sad news ladies, Jodie has left the clinic


----------



## jo1985

Aww no gutting she was my fav x


----------



## wales06

Well Ladies fingers crossed im on the countdown  
New York in 7 days time and planning appt in 13 as long as all goes well and it doesn't get cancelled.

Not long for you either now Ness xxxx


----------



## newmum

Good luck Wales x 

Happy New Year everyone I hope all your wishes and dreams come true x


----------



## wales06

Planning appt in the morning.  keeping everything crosssed tx wont be too far away now xxx


----------



## Boomania

Hello ladies, leaping on here to wish all of you about to start tx sometime this year. I wish you all the very best if luck with ops, treatments, appointments, consultations and such things. I've been reading old threads from this time last year when I was going through my treatment. The ups and downs, the good and bad, only seemed like yesterday let alone a year. 

I think of you all.

Love and luck from Boo xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - hope your appt went well. Keep us posted

Boo - hello you. I was only thinking about you yesterday weirdly. How are you doing?


----------



## jo1985

Mrs t how r u /?? R u doing ne tx ?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Jo. Thanks for asking after me. After my third chemical pregnancy last month we have had some more tests and are taking some time out. I know I should probably move on to donor eggs but don't feel ready yet. So for once, I don't have a plan!

Hope you and Cai are well


----------



## jo1985

Time out is good hun helps u evaluate and get a plan together. Enjoy some chill out time. We r goid thanks hun cheeky monkey that he is teething ATM but otherwise we r both great xx


----------



## wales06

Hi Ladies  
Mrs T  enjoy your time off the rollercoaster im sure it will be welcomed after your long journey and help you to look back over what you've been through and make some new fresh decisions.  I know for us it will be the end if this cycle fails. xxx

Jo  gosh i can't believe he is starting teething already the time seems to fly by. xxx

Boo and the Booette's  im gutted i did'nt catch up with you at the hospital the other day i would have loved to of had a cwtch. xxx

My appt went well,  We saw Lorraine and she was so easy to talk to.  The clinic was empty so there was no rush.  Lorraine scanned me and the pill has done it's job as there was no endo around the ovaries  
She explained that my Amh is 6.4 which is low and thats why i have max dose of menapur..... I never knew my amh before.  Also explained that as i reacted quickly last time when stimming the eggs may not have had time to mature enough so this is not a good thing.  They will scan me more frequently this time to try and control the medication better and not react too quickly.
Im having icsi, menpur and suprcur 450 to start.  assisted hatching, steroids, gestone jabs and antibiotics.  Think i will be under Grace.  
So just waiting on AF now    usually around 28/31st so fingers crossed, then in for a baseline scan.  EC provisionally booked for 18th feb but could be wk before or after.  
I explained that i felt rushed through last time and wont be rushed into anything this time.

So watch this space and keep everything crossed

Hopw everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Wales fab news ur going again hun wish u all the best, don't let then rush u into anything. Great that their keeping btr eye on u with extra scans etc. Yip teething 16 weeks this week lovely red rosy cheeks chewing everything in site n bk to waking in nighy but not for feed just to cry bless him xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wales - that's great news. Keep us posted


----------



## newmum

Wales great news. Good luck and look forward to your updates x


----------



## skyblu

Wales, best of luck this time and will have everything crossed for you. At least they are throwing everything at you this time and you take your time hun, don't let them rush you into anything. You are in great hands with Grace, she was with me all the way and was brilliant. 

Mrs Thomas, how are you hun?  Taking time out is a good thing and gives you time to reflect and think what to do next without being rushed.

JO, my word 16 weeks already, were does the time go. He is gorgeous by the way. So pleased all is well. 

AFU, Well we have been matched to a beautiful baby girl, she is 22 months and believe it or not she  is a spitting image of us both. She has a bit of me in her and quite a lot of dh, so it is a brilliant match as far as looks. We go to matching panel on Feb 7th, sighting meeting on the 21st Feb(my birthday) and start intros on the 25th Feb and if all goes well she will be home The first week in March.
It has taken a while but defiantly worth it.

Good luck everyone

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## wales06

Thank you Newmum, Mrs T, Jo and Skyblu.  I will keep you all posted

Fingers crossed for Ness now and that she'll be joinging me her appt is on the 6th feb. xxxx

Skyblu thats wonderful news,  How long has the whole process taken?


----------



## jo1985

Skyblue amazing news hun. Wishing u all the best x


----------



## Boomania

Mrs.T. Thanks for thinking of me. I think of you ladies all the time!! We all have a big connection and I hope to god you ladies get lucky like I did. Still can't believe it though. Take time out Mrs.T. Get focused ready for your next plan of action. Xxxx

Wales: good luck with the next stage. Sounds like its going to be a well planned tx. Keep me updated with your progress! Xxx

Hello to all you other fantastic ladies on here. I'm hoping 2013 will be your year. I truly mean that with all my heart. Xxxxx


----------



## newmum

Skyblu fantastic news!! A long worthy wait she sounds gorgeous. Hope everything goes well for you and catch you on the other thread 

Hi everyone else


Nm2b x


----------



## wales06

Well af due today or tomorrow so   she turns up on time.

Can i go to the baseline scan on my own or does dh have to be with me i can't remember  

Hope all you lovely ladies are well xxx


----------



## Boomania

Wales: I went to my baseline by myself. It was just a scan to say when tx can commence etc. ooh exciting times ahead. Good luck and magical dust sprinkled to you and everyone else who is  going to have good news this year. It's gonna be good right! Xxxxx


----------



## wales06

I hope so Boo,  thanks for the magic lets hope it comes good.

Af arrived more or less on time this morning so i am off for my scan at 3pm,  so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Boomania

Wales: did you have the scan after? If so how did it go? Xxxxx


----------



## wales06

Boo,  yes i had my scan last wed then started the supracur on thursday.  Then both supracur and menopur on friday.  I have a scan on wed 6th,  same day as Ness's appt i hope they get her started soon  .

I only lasted a week last cycle before et so im hoping to go longer this time.  They had me scheduled in for et the week of the 18th but i think it will prob be earlier based on last time.  Fingers crossed we get that far.

Can't believe your little princess's are growing so quick i loved those little seats you have for them. xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck Wales and Ness for appointments this week x


----------



## wales06

Thank you Mrs T xxx


----------



## newmum

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Wales x


----------



## Boomania

Hope scan went well Wales? How was your appt Ness?
Hello to all you other fabulous ladies. Hope you've got your vests on as it's a but on the chilly side today. Xxxxx


----------



## wales06

Thank you for your good wishes ladies.  Im in for ec on monday,  got around 8 on the right and 6 on the left.  largest was 20 then others between 16/18.

Doing trigger shot at 9pm tonight then in for 9am monday.  So fingers crossed.

I now know why i had so much pain last ec,  my left ovary is above the uterus so is difficult to reach.  So at least i wont be scarred of the pain this time.

So glad we beat france today in the rugby,  dh will be relieved as he can have a drink for the next 3 games  

Hope all you lovely ladies are well xxx


----------



## Boomania

Hope all went well today for EC Wales?? Xxxx


----------



## newmum

How did you get on Wales?


----------



## wales06

Hi ladies, we got 12 eggs    so jst waiting on the phone call now.  Fingers crossed


----------



## newmum

Thats great news fingers crossed x


----------



## jo1985

Awesome news wales,keeping all crossed fir the call xx


----------



## Boomania

Fab news Wales!! Got everything crossed for you magical eggs! Xxxx


----------



## wales06

Well 9 injected, 5 fertilized and 5 going to blast ec 9:30 sat morning    
Thank you ladies xxx


----------



## skyblu

Well done Wales and good luck for Saturday. 

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## wales06

Thank you sky blu xxx


----------



## jo1985

Wales wishing u all the best for tom morning. My et was a Saturday too as had blast. It a lucky day xxxx fingers and toes crossed x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck Wales x


----------



## newmum

Good luck for tomorrow Wales

Just a quickie to let you know our adoption path is going really well and we are hoping to go to panel March/April

Nm2b x


----------



## wales06

2 blasts survived and are on board, so trying to take it easy but it's so hard.  Got the 2wks off now so prob spend some time with my mum  
Got lots of niggles but think its not as bad as it feels you tend to exaggerate when your looking for it don't you  

It was fab in there sat morning we were the only ones there.  Grace done the tsf.
So just got to   that they stick now  

Newmum thats fab new's you must be getting really excited now it's getting soo close.  Dh has made up his mind to adopt if this fails.  Do they do open day/evenings ?  

Will keep you all posted


----------



## skyblu

Well done Wales  Lets hope this is your time and I will have everything crossed for you. sending you lots and lots of  and .

We get to see our lo on Thursday which will also be my birthday, what a birthday pressie 

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## wales06

Thats fantastic skyblu as you said thats the best present ever, im soooo happy for you. xxx


----------



## newmum

Hi Wales

Congratulations being PUPO hope your taking it easy and not going too crazy!


There are opening evenings we phoned our LA and went along to that after an initial telephone interview

I hope your two weeks are a success and you won't be needing any adoption advice

Sky blu great news think I've caught up with you on the other thread

Nm2b x


----------



## littlemols

Hi ladies

Anyone else going for ET on Monday 25th Feb?


----------



## wales06

Hi Littlemols i had my et on the 16 feb adn otd is the 2 march but your more than welcome to join us there is only me on here at the mo thats cycling so it will be nice to have a little company.  Are you at ivf wales ?


----------



## littlemols

Hi Wales, yeah I'm at the IVF Wales clinic. I had the ET this morning and had one blastocyst put in which was an A Grade? That doesn't mean much to me but the dr seemed pleased so fingers crossed.

I'm off work now for 2 weeks until OTD on 11th March. Think it could be a long wait, especially being the first attempt!

Good luck with your test, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## wales06

Hope you got lots to feep you occupied, second week is the worst when waiting to see if af will turn up before otd 

Lots of   for you hun ,  im hear if you got any questions you can always personal message me xxx


----------



## jo1985

Littlemols a grade fab my blast was grade 3 bb and got my lo out of it. U n wales can keep each other company.duting pupo. Wishing u both the best of luck x


----------



## littlemols

Thanks ladies, got to be honest this 2ww is worse than I thought it would be. Had some tummy ache ethe first couple of days then dizziness yesterday but nothing today and its hard trying to second guess what every little ache and pain means.... When in reality there is very little way of knowing if the blast has implanted or not!

How you doing Wales? You taking it easy?


----------



## wales06

Hi little mols. When is your test date?
Mines tomorrow but tested this morning and it was negative  
So I'll just have to pray for a miracle over night  
Keep yourself busy and your mind occupied,  my second week went quite quickly  

Af not arrived yet but thats probably the gestone jabs

Fingers crossed for you now xxxx


----------



## skyblu

Oh Wales , I am so sorry, but will be praying for a bfp overnight for you 
I will be thinking of you tomorrow.
Good luck hun 

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## littlemols

Hi Wales

Sorry to hear your news, I've been an eye on you on the 2ww thread and knew it wasn't going well for you. Chin up and all out thoughts are with you.

My official test date is 11th March, but I had a 5 day blast so I think any time from 7th/8th (day 9 and 10) should start giving me an indication of what's going on.

Not had many symptoms, apart from those associated to cyclogest, but I know that this doesn't mean much and I'm trying to stay level headed!


----------



## newmum

Hi Wales sorry to hear your news x


----------



## jo1985

Happy easter all xxx


----------



## newmum

Happy Easter Jo hope you and LO are feeling better x


----------



## wales06

Thanks girls and congratulations little mols  

Happy easter all xxx


----------



## littlemols

Might be early congrats - I've had an awful few weeks and am left not knowing what's happening.

I've had a few scans due to some pains. It was all going ok until last weds when I went for a more routine scan and Debbie and Grace's faces said it all. There was a hb but they aren't happy that baby's developing as it should and I've been told to expect the worst. I'm 8 weeks tomorrow and going for a scan at 9am so we will know more then. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jo1985

Little mols how did scan go ....


----------



## littlemols

Well we lived to see another week. The scan last week was much better, hb was strong and baby had developed, even if still a tad small. Debbie was much happier and I'm back on weds this week. Fingers crossed


----------



## Mrst83

Hi was hoping to get a bit of feedback on opinions of the I've clinic in the Heath hospital. We're only really at the beginning of this journey but not had a great experience with them at all. Lost our appointment request from the doctor so waited 6 months longer for first Appointment they only realised when we rang to chase. We have never actually seen the same person twice and have been given very little info at all. I learned more on here in 5 mins than I was told there....sorry I don't mean to sound like a moaner but I really feel like we should be putting in a complaint. Anyone else?


----------



## littlemols

*mrst83* once you start treatment you will be we'll looked after. Don't worry about a thing, the staff are great


----------



## Mrst83

That's good to hear we're planning on visiting crgw now and seeing about having a shot there while we wait for nhs list...


----------



## littlemols

Let me know if you do and manage to get a rough idea of prices. Having recently miscarried I'm faced with a long wait until a second attempt on NHS and I'm not sure I can wait that long!


----------



## josiejo

Littlemols, CRGW have the full price list on there website inc costs of each of the drugs. I really cannot recommend them highly enough.


Mrst83, it has been a few years since I cycled at IVF Wales but when having treatment I really couldn't fault them. The waiting is frustrating but they are doing the best they can under difficult circumstances.


----------



## Mrst83

Littlemols there's an open evening on 23rd may x


----------



## littlemols

Thanks for that x


----------



## izzylizzy22

Hi All

Newbie here I can see this has conversation has been going on for a while and I've tried to go through to find out what to expect but not having much luck.

I'm due to go on Monday to have my discussion about treatment, can any one tell me what to expect?

Also could anyone just give me a heads up on what some of the abbreviations mean on here would be greatly appreciated?

Nice to see all the support on here for each other, and gives you a sense your not alone x


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Izzylizzy

The treatment planning appointment involves lots of form filling.  I also had some bloods done and a chlamidia swab.  The nurse then went through some possible dates for treatment to start and away we went with instructions to ring when my period started. I did my first injection tonight.

You'll see from this thread that there is a lot of criticism of IVF Wales, which is justified - I wrote an official complaint about the way our case was being handled.  The medical staff, however, are a completely different matter and have all the time in the world for you to ask as many questions as you want.  If they could get the management side of things sorted they'd be laughing.

Good luck!

Sara. xx


----------



## izzylizzy22

Hi Sara

Thanks for the welcome and reply.

Aw more forms to fill in there's a surprise. My partner smokes at the moment he plans to start quiting this weekend will they accept this at this appointment?
And more blood, I just assume every time I go I have to give blood so if they don't ask it's a nice surprise after last year with my ectopic pregnancy and they could get the drip in (had to try 12 times, and in diff places) kind of got me use to it now lol.

Aw wow really I could get a date to start and instructions what to do. Just out of curiosity how long after your app have you had to wait to start the treatment?

Exciting first injection. I can't imagine what I'll be like when it's me, it's so nice to finally have a group of people who understand how I'm feeling. I got to a point last year where if 1 more person said to aw never mind u can try again I think I was going to scream.

Yes I have noticed a lot of critisium about IVF Wales I've either been 1 of the lucky ones or been very laid back about it. They have always kept me up to date and never lied about the waiting list times to get to this stage.
I have read posts here and they all say the medical staff are brilliant and lovely which is a comforting thought. If u don't mind me asking what kind of probs have they given you handling your case?

Please keep me posted on how things go for you, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed, and send all my best wishes for your success.

Lisa xx


----------



## Mrst83

They spoke to me like I was a child. One doctor we saw spoke to us in such a way were I almost walked out of the room. When I asked her about a scan I had I just got some gesture with her hand that I can only guess ment it was ok. When I ring the say they don't know when our next appointment is I don't know what it will be for either. The only person we've seen twice is the girl that works on reception....I could go on....lm not sure we're talking about the same place when people are praising the staff! I found them rude, but,I don't think they've managed to give us an appointment with the person were actually,supposed to be seeing. Oh and they can't tell me who that is either


----------



## littlemols

Medical staff are amazing; always honest and very compassionate. I cant fault them at all. 

I'm hoping to win my appeal to start 2nd treatment early (there was a mix up a few years ago that effects me now so dont think im getting special treatment) and I can't wait as I'm so relaxed with the staff. Don't get me wrong, private clinics will have the better equipment etc I'm sure but the staff can't be faulted at all.

Good luck to all; its weired thinking we might see each other inside the clinic and never know about it! Lol


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Littlemols
I just posted a reply and then realised I'd read your post wrongly.  Fingers crossed that you win your appeal for your second cycle.  The wait does worry me slightly if we need a second cycle as I'm 40 in 6 weeks so really don't have time on my side.  I'm trying to think positive though and hope that we won't need it.
Wishing you all the luck in the world.
Sara. xx


----------



## littlemols

Sara, best of luck for the cycle x


----------



## littlemols

*izzy* there are lots of abbreviations but let me help with a few to get you going!

AF = monthly cycle (aunt flo)

2ww - the wait after the egg transfer before you do the pregnancy test

POAS - pee on a stick.... Pregnancy test

Eg 5dp 3 dt = 5 days past a 3 day transfer (this is when your have had an egg transfer and are telling others how far along you are in the 2ww)

Is there any others your stuck with?

Kate


----------



## izzylizzy22

Thanks littlemols your right there are loads, some of them I have been able to work out from reading the threads, but some I had no idea with as I have started no treatment and thought as I didn't know how the process of tx for IVF goes.

The Eg 5dp 3 dt I have been trying to work out for days lol.

I can't think of anymore right now but if I do I will let you know.

Well off to the hospital tomorrow for my tx discussion tomorrow excited and apprehensive all in one


----------



## littlemols

Good luck; if you need anything explaining or any tips then please feel free to contact me. After 3 'non-Ivf' treatments and a full Ivf cycle I know the clinic and the staff inside out so can help in any way possible. Make sure you leave a good 45 mins vor the pharmacy as they are soooooooo slow! 

Let us know how you go. Looks like ill be treatment planning in June so looking forward to that, if not a little apprehensive about starting again!


----------



## izzylizzy22

Thanks littlemols. I think I'm alright. I met Debbie the nurse today was there for just under an hour. I had to have a blood test done for my AMH (I think that's what she said) and then have to go back with my filled in consent forms in just over 2 weeks, and to have a scan and then we will discuss and decide the start date. Been told it will probably be around July/Aug time.


----------



## Sarapd

Hi Izzylizzy
Isn't Debbie nice?  The time will fly by.  We went for our treatment planning appointment in February and it feels like it's come round a bit too fast.  But I think that's nerves kicking in.
Do keep us posted how things are going.
Sara. xx


----------



## littlemols

Debbie is lovely, she's been fantastic with me.


----------



## izzylizzy22

Yes she was really nice and it was comforting to know that she said that when I go back in 2 weeks she'll be seeing me again


----------



## littlemols

As a general rule the same nurse always sees you....mat the moment they are short staffed so Debbie sees pretty much everyone! Lol


----------



## izzylizzy22

Aw never bless her, well you would never tell she that over worked she seemed so laid back, a credit to her


----------



## littlemols

I totally agree!

So, good news. We will be starting our second cycle soon! Planning appointment on 18th June! 

Please, please, please let this one work, with no miscarriages!


----------



## izzylizzy22

Fantastic news littlemols I'll start sending you lots of


----------



## littlemols

Izzy, how did the scan go today? Have you got a start date?


----------



## izzylizzy22

Hi Littlemols

Today went great thanks for asking.

AMH blood test results come back all as normal. Scan went normal I believe just said one ovary slightly smaller than the other, and a few adhesions showing, but thought this could be possibly from where tube removed, but didn't say anything bad.

Got my prescription and spent an hour waiting at the pharmacy, came out with my drugs, and needles etc.
Will be starting approx. 22.06 with the Suprecur dependant on when day 1 appears of the monthly cycling.

EC will either be in the w/c 22.07 or 29.07.

It's all moving so quickly now going to have to start getting myself healthy 

Here's to     that this is meant to be for me.

You've not gone long left before you're back in to start round 2? xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Brilliant news Izzy.  I just want to tell you again how wonderful the staff are. I had EC and ET last week and the service we got was better than at CRGW.  
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## izzylizzy22

Thanks Sara it definitely all goes along quick once you get to this stage.

And exciting news for you what do you have put back in this time? The hard stage of the waiting game now and trying to stay distressed.

What date do you test?

I'm sending over lots of       and      for the best news for you.


----------



## sonyab1983

Hi ladies, mind if I join??

Sorry but I haven't read back but just wanted to say that I had EC today I was really nervous but the staff are fantastic there and couldn't of done enough for me...

I have seen Debbie though out and she's been great

Xx


----------



## izzylizzy22

Hi Sonyab1983

Nice to me you and of course your welcome to join the more the merrier they really are lovely, and supportive people on here 

Exciting news for your EC, the fear of the unknown is always hard but when it's to get something so desired you have to try and overcome that x how many did you get? Do you know when and what your having put back in yet?

Glad to here that Debbie has been great with you through out it gives a lot of confidence

Sending you lots of     and     this is the cycle for you xxx


----------



## sonyab1983

Thank you izzylizzy.

I had 9 collected and 8 of those fertilised over night, and they have gone to 5 day blast so my transfer is Tuesday.. Hoping and praying they make it 

xx


----------



## jo1985

Sonya wishing all the best for et. I had a blast bk in too.


----------



## sonyab1983

Thank you Jo.. xx


----------



## izzylizzy22

Aw wow Sonyab1983 that sounds really good will be thinking of you tomorrow on your ET.

Hang on in their little emby/s and don't let go 

Have you been doing any special to prepare yourself for this cycle?


----------



## littlemols

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been on in a few days and sorry for the short msg but we've had our Internet and computers hacked so having to sort all that out. Using my mobile tonight and its hard as keys as so small! 

Good luck with the ET on Tuesday, to have 8 fertilised is great so hopefully you will have some nice A grade eggs left by day 5! Best of luck with the 2ww; make sure you keep in touch and let me know if you need any advice as I've only just gone through the same thing x

So nervous about starting this process again after a success and then the loss but here we go!! Treatment planning on 18th.


----------



## sonyab1983

Hello Lovely Ladies.

Well I've had the transfer & I have one perfect little embryo on board they said it was 4A grade, and they were happy with that, I'll find out tomorrow if the other 2 are good enough to freeze.

I haven't gone over board to be honest in preparing, I did cut out certain foods, and tried to keep the diet down too. The only tablets I took were folic acid

I'd heard some pretty bad stuff about Cardiff, but fair do's I really cannot fault them, they have been excellent and all credit to them.

xx


----------



## jo1985

Sonyab that s a fab grade my little dude was a 3bb look at him.now at nearly 9 months wishing u all the very best. My second go I cut out food took vitamins n was bk at work et sat bk work Monday . Just try not to over analyse everything n just relax


----------



## izzylizzy22

Hey Littlemols thought you'd disappeared lol. Internet is a pain, we've had so much trouble with ours over the last 2 years with Sky.
Not long till the planning appointment now it will fly by. xx

Hi Sonyab1983
I don't understand all these grades (haven't got to that stage to know yet) but loads of people talk about them, maybe someone can help us and explain it Did you find out if the other 2 were good enough to freeze? What foods did you cut out? Yes lots of people have complained about Cardiff but the usually things I've heard is about their waiting times mainly. I have not has any troubles so far. xxx

Hi Jo1985
Did you say you went back to work after et? What food did you cut out?, and what vitamins did you take? Were you successful on your 2nd cycle. xx


----------



## jo1985

Had et on sat bk in work Monday with 3 kids under 5 , bee propolis, co enzyme q10 vit b complex, ate a protein diet while stimming second cycle was my best n had my little one out of it x


----------



## littlemols

Hi Izzy, no I've not disappeared, just issues with Internet and doing loads of hours in work!

How is everyone?


----------



## izzylizzy22

Hi Littlemols, glad to here from you it's been a while. Aw tell me about it busy with work and in the garden trying to get that sorted whilst we had some good weather.

I'm really well thanks just waiting to start my Suprecur 21.06 which I end of nxt week so not long for me now. Anymore news with you? xx


----------



## Sarapd

Izzylizzy - you start your cycle on my birthday!  Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Sadly, it was not meant to be for our second cycle.  I had the feeling from the very start that it wasn't going to work and when they told us how slowly our embryos had developed we lost most of our hope.  I'm really hoping the next cycle won't take too long because I'm 40 next week and have a low AMH so time is ticking away.

Littlemols - hope you're doing ok.

Sara. xx


----------



## izzylizzy22

Hi Sara how mad is that your birthday, it still doesn't feel real that I will be starting injections next week.

Sorry to hear about your 2nd cycle, it's funny sometimes how we just have a gut feeling and know. I hope you can start your next cycle pretty much straight away when everything gets back to how it should be and that 3rd times a charm for you. It's scary when you have that feeling that time is just ticking away and your not getting where you want to be

xxxx


----------



## littlemols

Sara, sorry to hear about your second cycle but don't lose hope x

Izzy, we have our treatment planning for second IVF on the 18th June so I guess I'll know more then; hopefully be ale to start soon but will see what they say and take advice! I. So much more scared this time despite knowing exactly what to expect.... The first round couldn't have gone better, every stage was good news so I'm worried about it not going so well this time and having to face bad news.


----------



## izzylizzy22

Aw littlemols that not long just next week (well obviously you know that). Def take advice and do what feels right for you. Aw try not to stress and be scared too much (I know very easier said than done) you do not know what could be around the corner I'm thinking and   for you that this is your time  xxx But we are all here to support you and chat if you need us.


----------



## sonyab1983

Just thought i'd give you ladies a little update..

My OTD was Saturday (just gone) and it was a BFP. The nurse called me yesterday to book my scan, and then the embryologist called to say he'd heard the good news and congratulations.

Good Luck to everyone having treatment, I wish you all the very best

xx


----------



## izzylizzy22

Evening All how are we?

How did today go Littlemols did you get any info?

Aw Sonyab1983 that brilliant news on your   I bet your  on . When has your scan been booked for?  xxx


----------



## sonyab1983

Thank you  

Booked in for the 18th July

How are you feeling? Not long until you start now...


----------



## izzylizzy22

Aw I bet that must feel like another wait when you have already been waiting this far, but all worth it in the end  So exciting  

I'm feeling good thanks, rattling with vitamins but all good. Yes start my 1st injections Friday and going on long protocol for IVF.

What about you? xxxx


----------



## sonyab1983

I can't believe it yet hasn't sunk in..

Good luck with your first injection, hope this cycle isn't too tough on you and it brings positive results.

I'm feeling ok, very tired though... It's gona be a long few weeks


----------



## izzylizzy22

Thanks I'm quite apprehensive since this is my first time and don't really know what to expect.

I got my fingers crossed for you keep us posted


----------



## Mollywally

Is anyone having treatment at Uhw now?? Or recently ??


----------

